# Call Of Duty : Black Ops (official thread)



## phenomenon1991 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Call of Duty Black Ops system requirements??*

I was wondering what WILL be system requirements for COD Black Ops...

If anyone knows, reply please...that'll be great help.

My personal opinion is that if I can run COD MW2, I can also run COD Black Ops...but I'm not sure

So I'm asking...thanks in andvance


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish I could help, because if I could that would mean I could predict the future and that would be so cool!
*starts wondering what it would be like*












*snaps off*
Look, just wait until the game comes out. Until then either it's like the the ones already existing or it will be more demanding. Except the developers, nobody knows. It's like GPUs, until it's out and reviewed, performance is just a big ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh thats simple. Exactly the same as the last three damn games. Same engine after all.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 8, 2010)

System Requirements:

Xbox360 or PS3

If you look at WaW v CoD4, all they really did was upgrade the textures and did nothing with the rest of the game beyond that, so yes if your system can run MW2 it should run CoD:BO just fine.


----------



## vMG (Sep 8, 2010)

It's the typical system requirements most games similar to CoD.

Just make sure you have a dual-core @ 2.0Ghz or more.
As for GPU, as long as you have a HD4000 series card, you're fine.
Or even one of the GTX200 series cards.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 8, 2010)

20% more than MW2


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2010)

They haven't been showen yet.

But as the others have said, you can pretty much bet it's gonna be very similar to the other recent COD games(COD4, MW2)


----------



## a_ump (Sep 8, 2010)

um....its dx9 isn't it? ergo if u can run MW2, BO isn't going to have drastically more demanding graphics on the same engine. You'll be fine


----------



## phenomenon1991 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think so...maybe a little bigger requirements from COD MW2,

I think it'll be graphics, CPU and RAMs will be the same, 

I can't wait Treyarch to post requirements, I'm nervous...lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2010)

the requirements wont be much higher, cause it will be the same engine regurgitated.

ram requirements cant go up cause of the limited DX9 engine and 32 bit OS compatibility (so, 2GB max ram for the game), we know it wont multithread all that well (DX9 engine, combined with the fact the previous games didnt multithread much) and again, going by the previous games.. it may take a bit to max out, but overall the graphics requirements will be low, for low settings and high for high settings.


oh and expect the same old audio bugs to be present (crashes if no mic/input detected)


[/pessimism at regurgitated engines]


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wished it has a similar requirements to MW2, then it'll be nice


----------



## phenomenon1991 (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with you =)))


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh thats simple. Exactly the same as the last three damn games. Same engine after all.



You crack me up m8


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 8, 2010)

vMG said:


> It's the typical system requirements most games similar to CoD.
> 
> Just make sure you have a dual-core @ 2.0Ghz or more.
> As for GPU, as long as you have a HD4000 series card, you're fine.
> Or even one of the GTX200 series cards.



What?  I run the COD series on far less than that and I run everything at max.  Single core is sufficient, and a lower tier gfx card is too.  The COD series is extremely well optimized, well at least the engine is.  

BTW:  This is a game I am interested in.  Once I heard about gambling and "One in the Chamber," I knew that this was going to be neat.  I totally skipped MW2 cause of the dedicated server BS, and am glad I did.  Inb4 some politician says:  "Black Ops teaches our kids to gamble and kill taliban, do you want your children to have those values?


----------



## phenomenon1991 (Sep 8, 2010)

if we can run all cod series we WILL run cod black ops...probably


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 2, 2010)

If another Black Ops thread isnt allowed, please delete this one mods (and sorry  ).  All of the other BO threads are about BO vs MoH etc.  This thread is for those that are currently playing it to chat and share their views on the game.  

The version I have is the Hardened Edition on the XBOX 360.

Personally, Im loving it   Having access to the Zombie mode from the very beginning is great, because who doesnt love some mindless Zombie killing?  The initial Zombie map is MASSIVE with loads of doors to open and sections to explore (being able to purchase a double barrel shotgun from the very start of the missions is nice).  Also, rumours on the internet point to 1 or 2 other Zombie modes being available upon completion of the game : 



Spoiler



One of the Zombie modes involve zombies attacking the Pentagon and you play as either JFK, Nixon, Castro or Robert McNamara to fend them off.



The visuals and audio seem to have been refined since World At War (and even Modern Warfare 2), ie not massively different, but improved for sure.  Even the guns 'feel' different, but better.

The storyline is great also.  Without spoiling anything, so far (Im in Vietnam atm) you play the game through a series of flashbacks based on the career of the Black Op Alex Mason.  Black Ops, for me so far, contains some rather epic moments, just like WaW and MW2.  For example, without spoiling anything, jumping from a moving plane onto a 50. cal turret to take out enemy vehicles so your team mates can evade capture and a prison break that rivals the movie 'The Last Castle' (if you have seen this outstanding movie, you will know what parts Im referring to when you play the game  )

Its also awesome to run into a familar face - 



Spoiler



Reznov from World At War.  Older, but still a badass Russian!



Obviously, I only started playing this last night, so Im not very far into it, I havent even tried the MP yet and I dont want to say anythng that will spoil this great game for you guys


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 2, 2010)

A new COD game every year? Ye no thank you. The COD series has gone to hell after COD4. The COD games are now are extremely generic. 

They're all the exact same, feel the same and look the same, just different theme. Definitely not worth 60 bucks.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 2, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> A new COD game every year? Ye no thank you. The COD series has gone to hell after COD4. The COD games are now are extremely generic.
> 
> They're all the exact same, feel the same and look the same, just different theme. Definitely not worth 60 bucks.



Everyone is entitled to an opinion  

The CoD titles aren't everybodies cup of tea, but A LOT of people play and enjoy them.  For me, World At War was worth the purchase for the sheer amount of time I spent on the Zombie mode (not many people can deny how much fun that is!).


----------



## Melvis (Nov 2, 2010)

Still got to wait another 7days before it comes out over here for a cost of $90.00USD =/

Zombie mode i love, and cant wait to give it a try 

Will this game have LAN?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 2, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Still got to wait another 7days before it comes out over here for a cost of $90.00USD =/
> 
> Zombie mode i love, and cant wait to give it a try
> 
> Will this game have LAN?



I believe it does have LAN


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 2, 2010)

This game is f*cking epic!  Possible even better than Modern Warfare 2   The variety of weapons is the best Ive seen in an FPS of this style.  Im currently using a G11 to take out a sh!t load of Spetnaz


----------



## va4leo (Nov 2, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I believe it does have LAN




LAN is not actually LAN. Internet access is required  to authenticate. Then, the listening server runs over LAN. 

iNet required.




HookeyStreet said:


> This game is f*cking epic!  Possible even better than Modern Warfare 2   The variety of weapons is the best Ive seen in an FPS of this style.  Im currently using a G11 to take out a sh!t load of Spetnaz




I CANNOT WAIT. I am not touching multiplayer (apart form admining server) until i finish the SP. =D


All those in the EU, that are in a clan and lookign to compete, EnemyDown ladders are ready for populating!!!! See here.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 2, 2010)

va4leo said:


> LAN is not actually LAN. Internet access is required  to authenticate. Then, the listening server runs over LAN.
> 
> iNet required.
> 
> ...



Oh 

Yeah, do the campaign mode first, its 

 Treyarch


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> A new COD game every year? Ye no thank you. The COD series has gone to hell after COD4. The COD games are now are extremely generic.
> 
> They're all the exact same, feel the same and look the same, just different theme. Definitely not worth 60 bucks.



Definitely agreed,

After COD 2 the series lost it's awesomeness for me, COD 4 definity brought the awesomeness back a bit. After that it all became just a quick cash in series, hyping the name while stripping the franchise down. But to each their own of course.

I'll probably pick up Black Ops when it hits the bargin bin though..


----------



## Gas2100 (Nov 2, 2010)

gotta wait another 7 days for pc release...


----------



## Melvis (Nov 3, 2010)

va4leo said:


> LAN is not actually LAN. Internet access is required  to authenticate. Then, the listening server runs over LAN.
> 
> iNet required.[/url].



Awwwww But i guess that isn't to bad, at least it has LAN 

Thats a rare thing to find these days


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 3, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Definitely agreed,
> 
> After COD 2 the series lost it's awesomeness for me, COD 4 definity brought the awesomeness back a bit. After that it all became just a quick cash in series, hyping the name while stripping the franchise down. But to each their own of course.
> 
> I'll probably pick up Black Ops when it hits the bargin bin though..



People believe any game that has the COD title slapped on it will be a great game. They blindly buy into this. 

Activision is doing the exact same thing to the COD series as they did with the Guitar Hero games. That's why no one plays GH games any more, people realized "why am I paying 60 bucks every time for new songs?????" They realized it's the same crap, just different songs.

Same goes with the COD series, same exact game; different theme. Activision believes they can still feed-off the success of COD4 with all these new spin-offs aka "rip-offs". 

But hey, it's other peoples money, not mine that is being spent. People can't see the difference between each game 'cause there is no difference; all the same. Kind of like how movies are today; all unoriginal and all remakes. 

Perfect example of this is the Saw movies, a new one every year. With each Saw movie, keeps getting worse and worse.

Oh well.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 3, 2010)

To be honest, at this point in time, from what i have seen in the last 2 hours (after the Best Buy chat and recent Tweets). Treyarch are listening to the community to produce a game that is going to be be AMAZING. 

I am really really happy with everything i am hearing so far.


----------



## casual swift (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll be getting it for 360...


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well fellow Gamers i as well am getting it on Xbox360 and my Gamertag is GeistHund20.. im usually on alot  and always up for some matches  send me an invite let me know your from here so i dont block you


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

I can only hope Treyarch releases a game that makes all the bad juju go away from Infinity Ward. It looks promising so far.


----------



## casual swift (Nov 3, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I can only hope Treyarch releases a game that makes all the bad juju go away from Infinity Ward. It looks promising so far.



It DOES look promising. I'm looking forward to this "wager mode". Should make things alot more interesting.


----------



## anth (Nov 3, 2010)

The Call of Duty series took a downfall when  CoD 5 was released, it was  a abortion of a game, CoD4 and CoD1 are probably the best, MW2 and CoD4 are almost alike, CoD BO looks almost the same as MW2. Its literally like a update for the game, that costs $120 (Aussie Dollars) I wont be purchasing this game, after watching the previews, gameplays etc.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 3, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion
> 
> The CoD titles aren't everybodies cup of tea, but A LOT of people play and enjoy them.  For me, World At War was worth the purchase for the sheer amount of time I spent on the Zombie mode (not many people can deny how much fun that is!).



Sure I'd enjoy COD too if I didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 3, 2010)

CANNOT WAIT! 

Sad to see some people still showing hate towards the COD games. For me all the COD games (singleplayer) has been hands downs awesome!  It never gets boring! That's why i love it


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 3, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> CANNOT WAIT!
> 
> Sad to see some people still showing hate towards the COD games. For me all the COD games (singleplayer) has been hands downs awesome!  It never gets boring! That's why i love it



Activision loves you too!!! 



Your money that is.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 3, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Activision loves you too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your money that is.



I don't pay for the game.  Never have. xD Except a few games that i want the limited editions like Mass Effect etc.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> People believe any game that has the COD title slapped on it will be a great game. They blindly buy into this.
> 
> Activision is doing the exact same thing to the COD series as they did with the Guitar Hero games. That's why no one plays GH games any more, people realized "why am I paying 60 bucks every time for new songs?????" They realized it's the same crap, just different songs.
> 
> ...



All I will say is this "Im playing Black Ops right NOW and its a GREAT game.  You are not, so my opinion of the said title is more valid".

If you dont want to play it, dont buy it.  Your loss.  Yes, Activision are a bunch of monay grabbing whores.  But we have to have something to play.  If not we would all be sat around waiting another 10 years for CounterStrike 2 to arrive!

It seems that your one of these people that let blind hate for Activision, or the games industry as an whole, cloud their judgement and write off something they have never even tried!

I like single player campaigns with good action and a good story, Black Ops has both.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 3, 2010)

lol

Like I said, not my money being spent.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2010)

MW2 was a piece of dung and WaW was boring. I still haven't bought MW2, because it is still $60. I'll buy it when it's $20. Zombies do not add great excitement for me. Yeah, it's ok sometimes, but doesn't add any real value to a game. 

I hope BO is better than the last 2 releases. CoD4 was the last good one.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> lol
> 
> Like I said, not my money being spent.



well neither is he  hes a disgusting wannabe console pirate and he will never compete with us REAL pirates


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 3, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> well neither is he  hes a disgusting wannabe console pirate and he will never compete with us REAL pirates





Forgot he plays on console lol, explains a lot


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> well neither is he  hes a disgusting wannabe console pirate and he will never compete with us REAL pirates



Just because I have it early, it doesnt mean its not a legit copy!



Volkszorn88 said:


> Forgot he plays on console lol, explains a lot



Ive done the whole 'gaming rig' thing but dont have the time for it anymore.  So I get my gaming hit from consoles nowadays.

So dont be a dick and make sarcastic comments!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Just because I have it early, it doesnt mean its not a legit copy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But we all know console gamers have lower standards of quality, thus the comment is valid.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> But we all know console gamers have lower standards of quality, thus the comment is valid.



I never know if your being serious or not, but I will bite 

I dont like low quality games or condone them.  I console game because it suits my lifestyle, not because I think a console is better than a gaming PC.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2010)

lol. Works every time.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. Works every time.



What can I say Wile?  I know you troll me, but I cant help biting.  TBH, if you didnt troll me, I would think something was wrong and lose all respect for you


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 3, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I don't pay for the game.  Never have.



With a rig like that and you don't even pay for your games?  some people can't afford a rig any where as good as your's and have to make do with a budget rig so they can legally buy their games :shadedshu


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> With a rig like that and you don't even pay for your games?  some people can't afford a rig any where as good as your's and have to make do with a budget rig so they can legally buy their games :shadedshu



When I used to PC game, all of my games were legit   I do have a modified 360, but if the games good, I buy it, simple   All of the CoD titles are worth owning.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> With a rig like that and you don't even pay for your games?  some people can't afford a rig any where as good as your's and have to make do with a budget rig so they can legally buy their games :shadedshu



I test most of the games before buying them. I do own the whole NFS series, Battlefield games, COD4 and COD5, Mass Effect games, Dragon Age and a few others that are really awesome.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 3, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I test most of the games before buying them. I do own the whole NFS series, Battlefield games, COD4 and COD5, Mass Effect games, Dragon Age and a few others that are really awesome.



Well thats a bit different from...


mdsx1950 said:


> I don't pay for the game.  Never have. xD Except a few games that i want the limited editions like Mass Effect etc.



Just saying, with a high end rig like yours, not as if you cant afford the games, I have pirated for a long time mainly due to not being able to afford games but since having my steam account I have gone legit now as I am able to get a good selection of games at good prices and like the ease of use of steam, browse/buy/download!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well thats a bit different from...
> 
> 
> Just saying, with a high end rig like yours, not as if you cant afford the games, I have pirated for a long time mainly due to not being able to afford games but since having my steam account I have gone legit now as I am able to get a good selection of games at good prices and like the ease of use of steam, browse/buy/download!



I want to play the game asap. And if i was to pay $60 i would have never been able to get a rig like mine. So better just downloading it  What harm can it do?


----------



## casual swift (Nov 3, 2010)

No offense but this conversation has nothing to do with black ops.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 3, 2010)

well the game is so great, all they can do is talk about it....


----------



## va4leo (Nov 3, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> well the game is so great, all they can do is talk about it....



Well, not out yet to talk about  xD


----------



## choppy (Nov 3, 2010)

anth said:


> The Call of Duty series took a downfall when  CoD 5 was released, it was  a abortion of a game, CoD4 and CoD1 are probably the best, MW2 and CoD4 are almost alike, CoD BO looks almost the same as MW2. Its literally like a update for the game, that costs $120 (Aussie Dollars) I wont be purchasing this game, after watching the previews, gameplays etc.



whole heartedly agreed with this man. 
however, im prepared to give it a chance, as alot of friends and work mates will be buying and i'm sure of having bare laughs on this game. hope its not a massive letdown like what treyarch always seems to be releasing


----------



## fenurch (Nov 3, 2010)

Isn't there a thread that's nearly exactly the same as this? I remember I got an infraction in it


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't understand all the hate towards Treyarch. I enjoyed WaW, although I may be one of the few that did.

Remember that guy Infinity Ward? He was the one that f'd everyone's experience on PC with MW2 by blatantly ignoring every request for information before the game was released. I remember cancelling my pre-order because of the pure disregard of PC gamers, the one's who made the COD series profitable in the first place.

At least Treyarch learned from IW's mistake and is making an active effort to include PC gamers. Yes the engine is old, but that doesn't mean the game won't be enjoyable. If you don't try it, you'll never know.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2010)

I didn't see anyone hating on it because it's treyarch (at least not yet). I see everyone hating on it because it appears to be just another overpriced rehash.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2010)

Why do you guys think MW2 is still 60 bucks? They know that if they lower the price down for MW2 people will just buy that. But when MW2 is 60 and black ops is 60 people will just buy Black Ops cause its newer, otherwise its the same COD shit. 

I'm personally going to get the first thing that goes on sale between Black Ops or MOH.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 4, 2010)

WHy buy MOH they just released a patch on the 2nd and now you have to pay for it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 4, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I don't understand all the hate towards Treyarch. I enjoyed WaW, although I may be one of the few that did.
> 
> Remember that guy Infinity Ward? He was the one that f'd everyone's experience on PC with MW2 by blatantly ignoring every request for information before the game was released. I remember cancelling my pre-order because of the pure disregard of PC gamers, the one's who made the COD series profitable in the first place.
> 
> At least Treyarch learned from IW's mistake and is making an active effort to include PC gamers. Yes the engine is old, but that doesn't mean the game won't be enjoyable. If you don't try it, you'll never know.



I liked WaW too,Also it was Activision that gave pc users the with MW2 and Infinity Ward just had the bad idea of IWnet to get out of the contract.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 4, 2010)

double post = FAIL 

so does my post but thats not the point


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> WHy buy MOH they just released a patch on the 2nd and now you have to pay for it.



The patch is essentially free the only thing they give you the option to buy is the King of the Hill mode which is still wack, heck even MW2 had King of the Hill mode as a standard. It seems like every game company is looking for a method to take your money and its getting rather annoying. You pay $60 for a game title then they charge you $10-$15 extra for game modes that they probably already had done with the game in the beginning or in COD's case charge you for maps they already had done in previous games and of which most people had already technically payed for (assuming the bought MW 1). Worst part of it all is they are successfully ripping people off who either don't care, aren't aware, or have money to throw away.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I didn't see anyone hating on it because it's treyarch (at least not yet). I see everyone hating on it because it appears to be just another overpriced rehash.



I honestly think most people will enjoy the SP campaign on this.  It has some VERY nice little touches to it and great cinematic interactive scenes (the Russion roulette scene in Vietnam springs to mind).


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, but what new things does the game bring to the table that haven't already been in previous COD titles?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I honestly think most people will enjoy the SP campaign on this.  It has some VERY nice little touches to it and great cinematic interactive scenes (the Russion roulette scene in Vietnam springs to mind).


 Deer Hunter anyone?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqakCa-MysE



Wile E said:


> Yeah, but what new things does the game bring to the table that haven't already been in previous COD titles?


 RC cars and crossbows. Other then that its just a CoD4 mod.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but what new things does the game bring to the table that haven't already been in previous COD titles?



It isnt groundbreaking, but it is a fun shooter with a good storyline.  It has a few nice vehicle sections also.  Piloting the Mi-24 Hind Gunship is pretty cool and the mini-gun is a nice addition to your arsenal 

At the end of the day, if your not a Call Of Duty fan, you may want to avoid this.  But, trust me, the CoD fanboys, like myself, will lap this up.  Bring on Modern Warfare 3 I say because i want to know what happens to Soap & Price 




TheMailMan78 said:


> Deer Hunter anyone?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqakCa-MysE
> 
> RC cars and crossbows. Other then that its just a CoD4 mod.



LOL, yep it does have a few movie clichés (even one 'borrowed' from The Last Castle  )  But, I really did not mind this, it adds to the gameplay.

Actually m8, the game has some very nice weaponry in it.  Personally, I loved the G11, mainly because I had never heard of this prototype assault rifle, or ever seen it in a game (maybe I have but just didnt realise?).

I understand why most PC gamers regard the recent CoD titles as games made by Satan himself.  But, I cant help liking them.  Being a console only guy now, Im quite easily pleased (and I would rather play something than nothing at all!).  But if the game was shite, I would say so.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Being a console only guy now, Im quite easily pleased



I rest my case lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I rest my case lol



Whatever.  If youve got nothing constructive to say, why say anything at all.

I get it, your an elite PC gaming pwnage machine!!!!  Big deal.

PS: your gf's witch costume is great, but your Ming The Merciless one needs some work!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I rest my case lol



Your shirt in your current avatar is offensive. Would you mind changing it?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your shirt in your current avatar is offensive.
> 
> http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/GERssT.JPG



Hes a Nazi, makes a lot of sense now!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2010)

Sumthing COD related, here you go bro's

Its the NWO

http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/11...ops-tv-commercial-goes-live-action-with-kobe/


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Me being on PC has nothing to do with it lol 

I've been a COD fan since the 1st game. Then the COD2 came out which was an evolution for the series. COD4 was a revolution for fps games. After COD4, the cod series have been taking a step backwards.

Since I've been a fan for so long, I know what's quality and what's not. 

It's not IW/Treyarchs fault, it's Activision. Since COD4 was such a blast, All Activision sees is dollar signs, they don't give either developing team enough time to come up with balances, fresh ideas, fixing glitches/bugs/exploits...etc 

They're like "k you have 1 year to take the cod4 engine, come up with a theme and put a ton of stuff; no questions asked". A new COD game every year? C'mon now. 

When Starcraft 2 came out, it was an instant success and definitely well worthy of the 1st one. Now imagine if they released a new SC every year, it would be utter crap. You can't balance a game and fix every bug in one year.

What new content have they released for Cod4? or WaW? I guarantee they won't release any new content after BO goes retail. 

Lets take Team Fortress 2, it's been out for a few years now and STILL gets new content and patches and is all around fun. 

After every new game, they completely stop supporting the previous COD titles.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Me being on PC has nothing to do with it lol
> 
> I've been a COD fan since the 1st game. Then the COD2 came out which was an evolution for the series. COD4 was a revolution for fps games. After COD4, the cod series have been taking a step backwards.
> 
> ...



I like getting a new CoD title each year.  Because by this time the old one starts to get stale anyway!

People still play CoD 4 and WaW today, even if new content doesnt get released for them.  Modern Warfare 2 is still VERY big and will still be played for some time.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 5, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Now imagine if they released a new SC every year, it would be utter crap.



OH I cannot wait. The reason i cancelled my SC2 pre-order was an announcement Spelling something along the lines of this.... I mean what are you thinking? ITS Blizzard, Activision...both the same company now. LMAO xD




HookeyStreet said:


> Modern Warfare 2 is still VERY big and will still be played for some time.



Agree. LOVE the game still.


----------



## choppy (Nov 5, 2010)

why is it , the more BO multiplayer videos im watching, the more it looks like a step back from MW2...


----------



## va4leo (Nov 5, 2010)

choppy said:


> why is it , the more BO multiplayer videos im watching, the more it looks like a step back from MW2...



How is it a step back? The weapons are older, it seeeeems a bit slower. Expected the first, the second is correctable. I wait to hear your thoughts...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2010)

choppy said:


> why is it , the more BO multiplayer videos im watching, the more it looks like a step back from MW2...



I havent been able to play MP yet because the servers havent been LIVE (but, I think they may be now).  I will let you know what I think of it later if you like?


----------



## choppy (Nov 5, 2010)

weapons do look older and less detailed.
maps look less detailed, simpler and the 'scenery' seems to be heavily copied from mw2
i saw this thing called 'valkyrie rockets' which look like really lame predator missiles. 

dont get me wrong , i want it to be good. just sometimes when a game gets overhyped it fails miserably


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I like getting a new CoD title each year.  Because by this time the old one starts to get stale anyway!
> 
> People still play CoD 4 and WaW today, even if new content doesnt get released for them.  Modern Warfare 2 is still VERY big and will still be played for some time.





*+10000000000000000000*

I love the fact that there is a new COD release every year. Because it always delivers a superb, really fun SP Campaign mode. I absolutely can't wait for it!  Haters can just STFU and GTFO. No one's forcing your'll to buy the game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> *+10000000000000000000*
> 
> I love the fact that there is a new COD release every year. Because it always delivers a superb, really fun SP Campaign mode. I absolutely can't wait for it!  Haters can just STFU and GTFO. No one's forcing your'll to buy the game.



LOL   Nice one m8


----------



## va4leo (Nov 5, 2010)

choppy said:


> weapons do look older and less detailed.
> maps look less detailed, simpler and the 'scenery' seems to be heavily copied from mw2
> i saw this thing called 'valkyrie rockets' which look like really lame predator missiles.
> 
> dont get me wrong , i want it to be good. just sometimes when a game gets overhyped it fails miserably



All the vids you were watchign were XBOX surely? xD We will see what PC is like in 3 days =D


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2010)

choppy said:


> dont get me wrong , i want it to be good. just sometimes when a game gets overhyped it fails miserably



COD can't fail or get over-hyped because its COD. 
Reminds me of Apple, people just start to look for the name and neglect everything else.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> COD can't fail or get over-hyped because its COD.
> Reminds me of Apple, people just start to look for the name and neglect everything else.



No, I would NEVER buy an Apple


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 5, 2010)

Is this game supported by Kinect?


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I just purchased this of Steam. I decided to get this instead of Fallout Vegas. I was naive at first because I thought it was just going to be a mod, but instead there are a lot, I mean a lot of features that are new. Here is the Youtube Channel where you can see it for yourself.

Some quickies that are involved:


Now supports Game Controller (PC's), I cannot confirm if you can use your Game Controller for Multiplayer. That'd be kick ass. I have the wireless XBOX 360 Controller.
Hack Perk
Ghost Perk
Mini RV Bomb
You can now shoot people off from your own helicopter instead of pushing a button.
You can point out enimies to your teammates by using your map
Avatar Customizations (Like stickers for your guns)
New Corsair Skins (There was a purple skull, regular red dot, green looking laser dot)
You can now make bet's and if your on the top three you win the most cash
You can buy perks, weapons, custimzations, etc --no need to gain levels like MW2
There are three new modes to earn money - one with pistols 1 bullet - one with crossbows and throwing knives - and one with kick ass guns
Customized Multiplayer Camera --You record your kills and you can customize how you want it to be seen
The list goes on and on, but you get the idea. 

This is why I am happy I invested $60. I can't wait till Monday midnight!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Well, I just purchased this of Steam. I decided to get this instead of Fallout Vegas. I was naive at first because I thought it was just going to be a mod, but instead there are a lot, I mean a lot of features that are new. Here is the Youtube Channel where you can see it for yourself.
> 
> Some quickies that are involved:
> 
> ...



You lost me when you said it supported controllers. Also buying perks, weapons and such instead of earning it is lame.


----------



## erixx (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL Mailman, you are soo right!

Sounds as the Ultimate Console Game for PC, play it as if it IS a console game, not a port!!

Gamepad for a SHOOTER on PC, gimme a break!!!!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.  Check this out!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.  Check this out!



I am so drunk and that is funny. Fuck it gaming is dead


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Is this game supported by Kinect?



No m8, thank god!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Is this game supported by Kinect?



That would be fucking awesome!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 5, 2010)

hell yeah i wanna kill jihads with my bare hands


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That would be fucking awesome!



lol


----------



## Frizz (Nov 6, 2010)

I held back on getting Modern Warfare 2, I'm currently enjoying BFBC2. I'm definitely buying Black Ops off steam I hope it will be a big improvement as COD4 was my main breakfast/lunch/dinner from this series. 

The only reason I don't buy console is because I can't make a hobby out of it like I can on the computer. As in be able to tweak settings and hardware, surf the net smoothly watch videos, listen to music etc. I like having my setup on one location than split into two  no hard feelings.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> It isnt groundbreaking, but it is a fun shooter with a good storyline.  It has a few nice vehicle sections also.  Piloting the Mi-24 Hind Gunship is pretty cool and the mini-gun is a nice addition to your arsenal
> 
> At the end of the day, if your not a Call Of Duty fan, you may want to avoid this.  But, trust me, the CoD fanboys, like myself, will lap this up.  Bring on Modern Warfare 3 I say because i want to know what happens to Soap & Price
> 
> ...


I absolutely loved CoD4, but I thought MW2 was complete and utter shit. Where does this game fall?



HookeyStreet said:


> I like getting a new CoD title each year.  Because by this time the old one starts to get stale anyway!
> 
> People still play CoD 4 and WaW today, even if new content doesnt get released for them.  Modern Warfare 2 is still VERY big and will still be played for some time.





mdsx1950 said:


> *+10000000000000000000*
> 
> I love the fact that there is a new COD release every year. Because it always delivers a superb, really fun SP Campaign mode. I absolutely can't wait for it!  Haters can just STFU and GTFO. No one's forcing your'll to buy the game.



I don't. I think it's utterly stupid. A release every year means we get less content per game, and less quality, but we still pay full price. A game every year with a lower price that actually reflects it's quality and quantity? Sure, that's great. That's NOT what they have been giving us. Instead we get to pay more for less. And then they even purposely leave things out of the game so they can charge you even more to add it in the guise of DLC. It's a total crock of shit. 

And I know you don't want to hear this, Hookey, but it's the console gamers that caused this to be OK. People that never gamed on PC generally do have lower game standards. That's not to say you do, but in general it's the truth, because they have never seen the higher quality that PC games can offer, even for the same title, and never knew that maps and mods used to be free. The minute that the corporations figured out that people were gullible enough to pay to play online and to pay for half-assed DLC, was the minute we stopped getting truly good games, on both console and PC. I mean, come on, having to pay to use the CoD4 maps in MW2? Seriously? Then add to add to that, they took away our mods and servers on the PC side. Sorry, MW2 was a shit title, shoved out the door to just make a buck.

I really, REALLY want BO to break this trend, but I have a feeling it isn't going to. Activision is burying this series under corporate greed. This title needs to come back to the openness of CoD4 for me to consider it seriously.

EDIT:

Nevermind. I'm not going to buy this title.



alexsubri said:


> Well, I just purchased this of Steam. I decided to get this instead of Fallout Vegas. I was naive at first because I thought it was just going to be a mod, but instead there are a lot, I mean a lot of features that are new. Here is the Youtube Channel where you can see it for yourself.
> 
> Some quickies that are involved:
> 
> ...



That shit is goddamn stupid. They completely ruined the series. "Perks" that do nothing but make something look different are fucking lame. I want shit that's actually functional. And I don't want people to "buy" perks, I want perks to be EARNED, as is the proper way to do it.  This is completely dumbed down, and aimed at 12yo kiddies and their Xbox. Between this and the 18 player ranked limit, we get no PC love as usual. That settles it, this franchise is dead to me. It is retired to the halls of titles that feel from grace. *plays taps*

Activision is the new EA.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I absolutely loved CoD4, but I thought MW2 was complete and utter shit. Where does this game fall?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand m8.  Your right, console gamers seem to settle for less.  Having been a PC gamer for a number of years, I understand your frustrations.  Like Ive said before, I have no other option atm, so I have to play stuff like this on the 360.

Game devs/publishers etc are focusing on the console market now (and screwing over the PC gamer!) because thats where the money is .  It does my head in that they hold back content so they can sell it to you at a later date (this is a good case for not 'paying' for the title in the first place  )

PS: I had a quick blast on the BO MP last night.  You do buy the perks, but its not with real cash of MS points.  You use COD points that you earn whilst playing MP and getting kills etc 

I wont defend Activison at all m8.  They know the COD franchise is a cash cow, so they will continue to milk it.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 6, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> (and screwing over the PC gamer!)



Tbh, while that may be true for most devs / publishers (and is true for Activision Blizzard), Treyarch have regained my respect from the things they are doign for PC. 


Yes, its all hush hush. No details, no answers (or few answers), HOWEVER, they are thinking and doing stuff. I mean, i am almost certain, any COD4 server admin will hapily take on a Black Ops Server and know what to do.

We are getting dedicated servers. They know what we want, and even recommended Unranked for the most tweaking. 

They made in in-house rCon tool. !!!! Who else has done that???? 

They are listening, and they seem to be delivering.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I understand m8.  Your right, console gamers seem to settle for less.  Having been a PC gamer for a number of years, I understand your frustrations.  Like Ive said before, I have no other option atm, so I have to play stuff like this on the 360.
> 
> Game devs/publishers etc are focusing on the console market now (and screwing over the PC gamer!) because thats where the money is .  It does my head in that they hold back content so they can sell it to you at a later date (this is a good case for not 'paying' for the title in the first place  )
> 
> ...



I also understand that not all console gamers have low standards. I was just commenting on the status quo.

And I guess the points system isn't all that bad, but it's still just a gimmicky feature, and not and kind of real content. I see both sides of that I guess.

I still have zero love for the "perks" that do nothing but change colors and crap. That's not the kind of stuff you list as a "new and improved" feature. That should just be an added bonus, not a selling point. A selling point would be, better functional features that make you better at MP, or a longer SP campaign.

Speaking of which, let me guess, another 6 hour campaign for $60?



va4leo said:


> Tbh, while that may be true for most devs / publishers (and is true for Activision Blizzard), Treyarch have regained my respect from the things they are doign for PC.
> 
> 
> Yes, its all hush hush. No details, no answers (or few answers), HOWEVER, they are thinking and doing stuff. I mean, i am almost certain, any COD4 server admin will hapily take on a Black Ops Server and know what to do.
> ...


They also hamstrung the servers to be only 18 player for ranked matches. That's crap. There is no reason to limit it like that. This isn't p2p.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I also understand that not all console gamers have low standards. I was just commenting on the status quo.
> 
> And I guess the points system isn't all that bad, but it's still just a gimmicky feature, and not and kind of real content. I see both sides of that I guess.
> 
> ...



I think I did it in about 8, playing it for 2 hours a time over 4 evenings   The storyline is good.  Not sure if I think its better than the Modern Warfare 2 plot, but I still enjoyed it 

Unlocking perks that bling up your gun with stickers is pathetic.  Im the same as you, prefer functional perks that help me kill others


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I think I did it in about 8, playing it for 2 hours a time over 4 evenings   The storyline is good.  Not sure if I think its better than the Modern Warfare 2 plot, but I still enjoyed it
> 
> Unlocking perks that bling up your gun with stickers is pathetic.  Im the same as you, prefer functional perks that help me kill others



How long did CoD4 or MW2 take for you to beat? If it was around the same, the game is overpriced, yet again. I happily paid $40 for CoD4. I will not pay a dime more for the same or less features and content.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I absolutely loved CoD4, but I thought MW2 was complete and utter shit. Where does this game fall?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EA got MOH and Bad company now, see the tables have turned


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> How long did CoD4 or MW2 take for you to beat? If it was around the same, the game is overpriced, yet again. I happily paid $40 for CoD4. I will not pay a dime more for the same or less features and content.



+1 to this


I got two copies of CoD4 (one each for me and the woman) and I think the total price I paid was about $95 with taxes....that was years and years ago when it first came out.



Now I'm supposed to throw $60 at a console port??

I doubt it. :shadedshu


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> +1 to this
> 
> 
> I got two copies of CoD4 (one each for me and the woman) and I think the total price I paid was about $95 with taxes....that was years and years ago when it first came out.
> ...



really i played at least 300-400hours of COD4 but never bought it, got it off a friend 

i bought cod6 and havent finished the story, im probabily the only one who has done that


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> How long did CoD4 or MW2 take for you to beat? If it was around the same, the game is overpriced, yet again. I happily paid $40 for CoD4. I will not pay a dime more for the same or less features and content.



I think it generally takes me 7 hours.  So its probably the same with this CoD title.

This is what Black Ops has to offer (me personally lol)

Short(ish) but fun SP campaign.

Possible good MP (I havent had the chance to play it that much...maybe an hour tops last night, but what I saw was good)

Zombie mode (this gave me hours of fun and stress on World At War) - 2 maps are available so far.  One is unlocked from the start and the other is available upon completion of the SP campaign.  The 2nd one is The Pentagon attack mode 

Dead Ops Arcade - a top/side down zombie shooter thats great fun.

But, like I say, this is what I like.  If you REALLY must play this, but cant justify the price tag (which is high), grab it when its on a deal   Dont you have launch day deals like we do here in the UK?  Black Ops will retail at around £45 in the UK, but, if you grab it from the supermarket early Tuesday morning, you can get it for only £27.....which to me is a good price


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> if you grab it from the supermarket early Tuesday morning, you can get it for only £27.....which to me is a good price



or shop online after 1 month those lines are too big for no reason


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> or shop online after 1 month those lines are too big for no reason



The trouble with that is the fact that ALL CoD titles hold their value.  So in a months time you will still be paying £40 for Black Ops 

Go and look at the retail price of Modern Warfare 2 still and even the amount you pay for it used on ebay


----------



## Frizz (Nov 6, 2010)

The price on the original Modern Warfare is still $50.00 AUD ... which is pretty ridiculous, even BFBC2 has a tonne more content and yet it's cheaper to buy. If you do the math, it makes no sense at all until you start considering its mainstream fan-base.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> They also hamstrung the servers to be only 18 player for ranked matches. That's crap. There is no reason to limit it like that. This isn't p2p.



I don't know. Personally, i hated anything more than a 10v10. I like to play inter-clan matches. Anythign mroe than 7v7 is a headache for the match leader. 18 slots is juuuuuuuuuust nice for me. I found that on my 20 slot with COD4, 20 was all i ever needed.

Im happy with this.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 6, 2010)

va4leo said:


> I don't know. Personally, i hated anything more than a 10v10. I like to play inter-clan matches. Anythign mroe than 7v7 is a headache for the match leader. 18 slots is juuuuuuuuuust nice for me. I found that on my 20 slot with COD4, 20 was all i ever needed.
> 
> Im happy with this.



If there is too much people there is too much grenades. Nade spam turned me off from buying anymore modern warfare games, hopefully black ops will be a tad different.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 6, 2010)

randomflip said:


> If there is too much people there is too much grenades. Nade spam turned me off from buying anymore modern warfare games, hopefully black ops will be a tad different.



Too many people )more than 24, is sure chaos.


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

i just read that somebody said that activision is the new EA. but now that i read all this stuff (18 players max ect.) i have come to the conclusion the actvision is WORSE than EA. just look at MoH and bc2. and nfs:hp looks freaking awesome too.  CoD:BO is just mw2 with dedicated servers to me. gameplay looks the same. and all the "buy yopur perks and weapons with ingame money" stuff is just lame. And the you will probably get an option to "buy" ingame money (10 euros for 10000 CoD dollar for example.) 

and 60 euros?!?!?!?!?! wtf. i wont buy this game. not till i either have tons of money or its on sale.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to admit, Gun Game etc is f*cking addictive!!!!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 6, 2010)

Tell me more about the second Zombie map, whats the difference between it and the first one? 

Thanks.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Tell me more about the second Zombie map, whats the difference between it and the first one?
> 
> Thanks.



Well, you play as JFK etc for a start and your fending off zombies attacking the Pentagon.  Ive only played it a couple of times and it plays the same as the other zombie modes, but one difference I have noticed is an annoying guy that pops up and steals your weapons!


----------



## Muhad (Nov 6, 2010)

Can the camera mode be used by a teammate to spot for another teammate?

Currency mode, so if half the team keeps getting the money the other half of the team will quit?!

Is the PC version a port?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 6, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well, you play as JFK etc for a start and your fending off zombies attacking the Pentagon.  Ive only played it a couple of times and it plays the same as the other zombie modes, but one difference I have noticed is an annoying guy that pops up and steals your weapons!



Interesting. My question was more about the difference between the first map you get in BO before beating the game and the one you said is unlocked when you beat the game. What are the differences between those?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 6, 2010)

Muhad said:


> Can the camera mode be used by a teammate to spot for another teammate?
> 
> Currency mode, so if half the team keeps getting the money the other half of the team will quit?!
> 
> Is the PC version a port?



Yes, the PC version is a port, just like MW2.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Interesting. My question was more about the difference between the first map you get in BO before beating the game and the one you said is unlocked when you beat the game. What are the differences between those?



Sorry, the first map, the one available from the begining features the 4 soldiers from the original Nazi Zombies (well, from the 1st Map Pack onwards....Dempsey, Richtofen etc) and is set in a Nazi theatre.  The 2nd map, called 'Five' is set in the Pentagon and stars JFK, Nixon etc.



Muhad said:


> Can the camera mode be used by a teammate to spot for another teammate?
> 
> Currency mode, so if half the team keeps getting the money the other half of the team will quit?!
> 
> Is the PC version a port?



1) I havent tried the camera yet, so I dont know.

2) Im not quite sure what your saying   If you kill enemies, you earn cash.  If your team wins, you earn cash, simples 

3) Yep, I hear its a port 

PS: you cant just earn cash and buy the best weapons.  You do still have to reach a certain rank before certain items are unlocked


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 7, 2010)

Muhad said:


> Can the camera mode be used by a teammate to spot for another teammate?
> 
> Currency mode, so if half the team keeps getting the money the other half of the team will quit?!
> 
> Is the PC version a port?




- Camera mode is when you kill an enemy --it will record it (ex in CSS you can press F5 to record your death) In the game there will be a section where you can edit your kills

-Currency Mode is called betting. Where it has three types of modes (one is with one bullet and handgun then knife. 2nd is crossbow and knives 3rd is all sub machine/sub hanguns. If you make a bet and you make the top 3 out of how many people are playing you get the most cash, however if you get stabbed in the back with a knife you will loose all your money. This reminds me of a CSS mod, I cannot remember the name, but it was one of my favorites. 

-It will be balanced


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> - Camera mode is when you kill an enemy --it will record it (ex in CSS you can press F5 to record your death) In the game there will be a section where you can edit your kills



'kill cam'?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> - Camera mode is when you kill an enemy --it will record it (ex in CSS you can press F5 to record your death) In the game there will be a section where you can edit your kills
> 
> -Currency Mode is called betting. Where it has three types of modes (one is with one bullet and handgun then knife. 2nd is crossbow and knives 3rd is all sub machine/sub hanguns. If you make a bet and you make the top 3 out of how many people are playing you get the most cash, however if you get stabbed in the back with a knife you will loose all your money. This reminds me of a CSS mod, I cannot remember the name, but it was one of my favorites.
> 
> -It will be balanced



Thats incorrect m8.  

In BO you get a Camera Spike Perk (remote camera view that can be placed, then toggled on and off).

Wager matches go like this and the currency you bet with are called COD points:

You buy yourself into the match (Ante Up, Weekend Gambler or High Roller - all with various buy in amounts) and the game modes are as follows:

*1) One In The Chamber - One bullet in the chamber, a knife, three lives and instant kills.  Players receive a bullet after each kill.

2) Sticks And Stones - You get a crossbow, a Ballistic Knife and a Tomahawk.  Kill Players to score points.  Get Tomahawk kills to reset enemy score to zero.

3) Gun Game - Kill players with your weapon to advance to the next weapon.  First to get a kill with each weapon wins.

4) Sharpshooter - Weapons cycle each 45 seconds.  Kill players to score points.  Gain Perks for getting Killstreaks.*


----------



## va4leo (Nov 7, 2010)

I spent a few hours yesterday with THE writer of the Campaign. All i can say is i CANNOT WAIT.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2010)

va4leo said:


> I spent a few hours yesterday with THE writer of the Campaign. All i can say is i CANNOT WAIT.



Nice.  Yeah, it has a good storyline.  A bit trippy in places   I hope he didnt ruin it for you


----------



## va4leo (Nov 7, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Nice.  Yeah, it has a good storyline.  A bit trippy in places   I hope he didnt ruin it for you



No. He did not want to spoil it. But you can tell...he is really excited about it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2010)

va4leo said:


> No. He did not want to spoil it. But you can tell...he is really excited about it.



It does use a few movie cliches, but the writer(s) can be forgiven for that because they tie in well with the plot.


----------



## casual swift (Nov 7, 2010)

I really hope this isn't a let down... nobody will forgive Treyarch if that happens - again.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 7, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> 1) One In The Chamber - One bullet in the chamber, a knife, three lives and instant kills. Players receive a bullet after each kill.



For some reason, this gamemode sounds really fun.  I really love the "man with the golden gun" type game style.  Brings me back to Goldeneye on the N64.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 7, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats incorrect m8.
> 
> In BO you get a Camera Spike Perk (remote camera view that can be placed, then toggled on and off).
> 
> ...



Modes 1 and 2 will cause all kinds of rage quites when aimbots are introduced.   Modes 2 and 3 won't be so costly though.  But with only a few players at a time some with aimbot(s) will have a field day.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 7, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Modes 1 and 2 will cause all kinds of rage quites when aimbots are introduced.   Modes 2 and 3 won't be so costly though.  But with on a few players at a time with with a aimbot is going to have a field day.



I always look forward to the hacks so I can see a knife fly across the map from 200 yards away and somehow hit someone in the eye socket.  Going to be hilarious to see on youtube.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 7, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I always look forward to the hacks so I can see a knife fly across the map from 200 yards away and somehow hit someone in the eye socket.  Going to be hilarious to see on youtube.


No doubt it's going to be funny.  While those trying to rank up after a week or so come out looking like .  Cheaters love to pray on the clueless.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 7, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No doubt it's going to be funny.  While those trying to rank up after a week or so come out looking like .  Cheaters love to pray on the clueless.



Ok you guys convinced me to get the game.  







I'll see you all on in 1 day and 18 hours.  Feel free to add me!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 7, 2010)

I wonder if ranking up will be server side or is it client side?  If it's client side online cheating shouldn't be that bad.  If this time your rank is all server side that's another story.  It will probably be told by legit players mad: ).  But lets see how that fans out though .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 7, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wonder if ranking up will be server side or is it client side?  If it's client side online cheating shouldn't be that bad.  If this time your rank is all server side that's another story.  It will probably be told by legit players mad: ).  But lets see how that fans out though



It is ALWAYS client side for some dumb reason.  I know, I know, you would think they would learn by now.  Well basically, you edit a file, and voila, make level! 

Why is this?  Well no servers means the only place you can store it is locally.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 7, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It is ALWAYS client side for some dumb reason.  I know, I know, you would think they would learn by now.  Well basically, you edit a file, and voila, make level!
> 
> Why is this?  Well no servers means the only place you can store it is locally.



It does (in the long run) make online gaming tolerable.  The reason is that all they want to do is level up and get bored with the game.  If you make it "accessible" to them to level up without having to "play the game" it can reduce the need to go online and make everyone else's online gaming experience a miserable one.   Well, that's my opinion on it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2010)

casual swift said:


> I really hope this isn't a let down... nobody will forgive Treyarch if that happens - again.



Well, I f*cking love it!



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For some reason, this gamemode sounds really fun.  I really love the "man with the golden gun" type game style.  Brings me back to Goldeneye on the N64.



It is.  It causes some, shall we say, shit your pants moments 



EastCoasthandle said:


> Modes 1 and 2 will cause all kinds of rage quites when aimbots are introduced.   Modes 2 and 3 won't be so costly though.  But with only a few players at a time some with aimbot(s) will have a field day.



Yeah lol.  I suppose this is the one good thing about me playing it on the XBOX 360


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 7, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah lol. I suppose this is the one good thing about me playing it on the XBOX 360



You think there isn't hacking on the 360?  They have just not been released yet!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 7, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You think there isn't hacking on the 360?  They have just not been released yet!



Agreed. If it can access the internet, it can be hacked. Oh yeah, PCers aren't the only ones that pirate games either.


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 8, 2010)

Pre-ordered this today, and it gets released tonight at midnight >_> Even though I hated MW2, I just can't resist a CoD game *brings back fond memories of CoD2 and 4...*

Oh and Zombie survival modes, gotta love those.


BO's LAN required Internet connection to login/etc or something, didn't it?

And with the hackers, well at least we can simply change servers now right? lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

I bought COD5 (WAW) purely for zombies.  I enjoyed the campaign, I enjoyed the zombies.  I probably got about 40 hours of gameplay from it.  It was a meh game.  I am buying Black Ops for zombies are well, but the campaign looks fun, and the multiplayer looks great.  I think this is going to be a solid game, unlike MW2.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 8, 2010)

I can only hope it delivers. I really don't want to completely give up on the CoD series because of one bad title. However, two bad titles in a row will kill the title for me. It certainly looks promising. Now if it is good enough I'm going to have to decide between PC and PS3 for gameplay...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Pre-ordered this today, and it gets released tonight at midnight >_> Even though I hated MW2, I just can't resist a CoD game *brings back fond memories of CoD2 and 4...*
> 
> Oh and Zombie survival modes, gotta love those.
> 
> ...



That's going to be very limited.  Remember only 1 provider for BO .  Oh, fun times ahead


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You think there isn't hacking on the 360?  They have just not been released yet!



Of course I know about JTAG hacking etc   But its a lot rarer than PC hacks


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah my clan is going with BO, we already rented a server from gameservers.com (iirc that's who has sole rights to BO servers)...swapping it over to CoD BO. The pricing doesn't seem bad, and we've had great luck with their services, for my clanmates and I. Though kind of a bummer you can't do custom servers. Mod support is there tho correct?

Looking forward to this one...the gun game looks to be very entertaining, along with zombies. I skipped MW2, I've gotten plenty out of BC2, hopefully this'll be worth it. From what I've read and seen this does look to be a fun game to play.


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I bought COD5 (WAW) purely for zombies.  I enjoyed the campaign, I enjoyed the zombies.  I probably got about 40 hours of gameplay from it.  It was a meh game.  I am buying Black Ops for zombies are well, but the campaign looks fun, and the multiplayer looks great.  I think this is going to be a solid game, unlike MW2.



I -probably- wouldn't have bothered with this after MW2 if it wasn't for the zombies lol. 
It's great being able to go from running around shooting each other all day, to being trapped in a dark house with your mates, as hordes of zombies are beating down the doors within the same game and not having to use buggy, third-party mods (not a stab at mods ).



EastCoasthandle said:


> That's going to be very limited.  Remember only 1 provider for BO .  Oh, fun times ahead



Oh yeah, barrel of fun  As long as it has SOME form of remotely usuable LAN, it's a massive step-up from MW2 which is always a plus. Too many games are giving LAN functionality the chop nowa-days


----------



## Wile E (Nov 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well, I f*cking love it!



Yeah, but you loved MW2 as well, and it was a turd in a pretty package.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Of course I know about JTAG hacking etc   But its a lot rarer than PC hacks



Actually mate, the hack videos out atm (level, and all sorts of others) are all 360. Also, ONLY RUssia has come out with the pirated PC version afaik.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but you loved MW2 as well, and it was a turd in a pretty package.



  I enjoyed the SP campaign, but this new MP is going to be a winner.  Its a lot more balanced when it comes to the Perks now and the weapon customization is pretty cool to be honest (I stole some idiots FAMAS and it had a love heart instead of a red dot  )

The new Wager matches are great fun too 



va4leo said:


> Actually mate, the hack videos out atm (level, and all sorts of others) are all 360. Also, ONLY RUssia has come out with the pirated PC version afaik.



Yeah, Ive seen the vids of hackers running 15 Prestige lobbies etc.  JTAGable consoles are becoming harder to find, so these hackers will dwindle away .  But the PC is the major platform for hacking.


----------



## casual swift (Nov 8, 2010)

So it’s only a few more hours till release. Is everyone as amped up as I am? Who’s going to midnight releases?


----------



## va4leo (Nov 8, 2010)

casual swift said:


> So it’s only a few more hours till release. Is everyone as amped up as I am? Who’s going to midnight releases?



I wanted to go to the launch. Press only..no tickets. SO, I will be playign the game instead. =D


----------



## Techtu (Nov 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd post a find from HookeySteet here as some of you may not see the thread he made 




HookeyStreet said:


> http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/113/1132863p1.html Some people just cant wait
> 
> The Baltimore Sun reports two men armed with handguns stole four cases of Activision's Call of Duty: Black Ops video game, cash, and gaming systems from a GameStop store at the Bel Air shopping center in Harford County, Md. late Saturday night.
> 
> The robbers made off with more than 100 copies of Black Ops, which is set to go on sale this Tuesday. The local sheriff's office is asking residents to contact them if they come across early copies of the game.



Thread Sorce - Armed robbers steal 100 copies of Black Ops!

Thanks to HookeyStreet


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 8, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Just thought I'd post a find from HookeySteet here as some of you may not see the thread he made
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Bit mad innit!  But I couldnt wait to play it...........oops, Ive said too much


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 8, 2010)

I know I am playing it at Midnight. I will be recording it too and uploading it to my youtube channel. I can't wait to see how it look's when MLAA is on.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 9, 2010)

*haha*

im holding my copy now. waiting for steam to allow the install


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 9, 2010)

strange why all people say that new moh and mw2 is shit but still play it ,why are they saying that paying for dlc is nonsense but still buying it.than why tell such crap about game,when better just be quite and not play.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 9, 2010)

I never bought MW2. I tried it, and hated it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I never bought MW2. I tried it, and hated it.



maybe not all but mostly of em.personaly I dont see anything bad in games like new moh.i like multiplayer,and think that in all such games mp is apsolutly the same only maps differs.I dont see why they making such fuss about it.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 9, 2010)

Arciks said:


> strange why all people say that new moh and mw2 is shit but still play it ,why are they saying that paying for dlc is nonsense but still buying it.than why tell such crap about game,when better just be quite and not play.



Because they're idiots.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 9, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Because they're idiots.



if i like gmae i buy it if i dont like it i dont buy it(and dont comment that its shit or whatever)


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Arciks said:


> if i like gmae i buy it if i dont like it i dont buy it(and dont comment that its shit or whatever)



That really doesn't make sense, people have to genuinely play the game to like or hate it. For instance, i played MW2, and i too hated it. It stripped down a lot of aspects that made the other COD's great and instead moved into creating quick cash in's on the franchise. If you want to truly find out what you do and don't like you have to experiament with it first.

People can comment on whatever they want as long as it's a well thoughout opinion, i too am not fond of people who say ''this game is shit and i hate it'', well why you hate it?, where did it go wrong for you? etc.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

... Maybe shooting other people just isn't everyones cup of tea, now I'm not taking sides here but if someone doesn't like that kind of thing then they generally know if they are into that genre and refuse to play anything along the same lines despite what new things Activision or any other game vender may of brought to this game, or any game for that matter 

I personally like to give every game a try at the very least.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Techtu said:


> ... Maybe shooting other people just isn't everyones cup of tea, now I'm not taking sides here but if someone doesn't like that kind of thing then they generally know if they are into that genre and refuse to play anything along the same lines despite what new things Activision or any other game vender may of brought to this game, or any game for that matter



It's not about the genre, it's not like someone says ''hey, i hate MW2 so obvously im not going to like BC2''. Each game is differant in one way or another, im a huge shooter fan but i can tell when a frashise has been devaluated and stipped down. But again, that's just me, and of course new features etc have been added, but i won't go into those because i would end up bashing the shit out of the game..

EDIT: Now of course i haven't played Black Ops, so who knows, it might me awesome.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 9, 2010)

will it use Steam for mp play.?
And have there given it ANY Dedicated Servers this time around lol


----------



## lisburnni (Nov 9, 2010)

any one playing this ? what do when it says to protect the russian ? all i get are hoards of soviets to kill lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> any one playing this ? what do when it says to protect the russian ? all i get are hoards of soviets to kill lol



The game doesn't come out till tommarow. lol

Someone may still have it though...


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 9, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> any one playing this ? what do when it says to protect the russian ? all i get are hoards of soviets to kill lol



its the only hack boot leg ov the game going around on the internet 
russian i.e copy of the game its in russian


----------



## lisburnni (Nov 9, 2010)

advance mail orders came out today - monday and are playable since midnight 

mines legit


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

@lisburnni are you in the UK... makes sense to me if so.


----------



## lisburnni (Nov 9, 2010)

i am indeed


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> advance mail orders came out today - monday and are playable since midnight
> 
> mines legit



Awesomeness.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, online this game lag spikes like a mofo.  I foresee another(yes there already was one), patch.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2010)

Please somebody let me know what the game is like, campaign wise, I don't care for MP


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 9, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Please somebody let me know what the game is like, campaign wise, I don't care for MP



Well, I loved the SP campaign and Im enjoying the MP also


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 9, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Please somebody let me know what the game is like, campaign wise, I don't care for MP



+1

Exactly what i want to know.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 9, 2010)

Soon:


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well, I loved the SP campaign and Im enjoying the MP also



Awesome bro, thanks I figured the campaign would be great



mdsx1950 said:


> +1
> 
> Exactly what i want to know.



Lol I thought you would be owning noobs by now, when you going buy the game


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 9, 2010)

MadClown said:


> I foresee another patch.



And it can't come any sooner.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Please somebody let me know what the game is like, campaign wise, I don't care for MP



Haven't tried SP yet, so I can't help ya 


MP is fun though, the general feel is much better than MW2 imo. Everyone having all perks 'buyable' from level 5 is a tad retarded imo though, there's level 7's running around with invisibility from radar and silent running.. >_>

I've only played a total of 9hrs and I'm already lvl26.. bit short?

PS: And there's no martyrdom!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 9, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> +1
> 
> Exactly what i want to know.



You should trust me guys   BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 9, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> You should trust me guys   BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!



Awesome!  



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol I thought you would be owning noobs by now, when you going buy the game



Lol not yet.  Soon i'll get it along with NFS:HP.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol not yet.  Soon i'll get it along with NFS:HP.



Ah sweet, hell yeah bro, I want NFS HP big time, it looks very promising and back too the good days


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 9, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ah sweet, hell yeah bro, I want NFS HP big time, it looks very promising and back too the good days



A big HELL F***ING YEAH to that bro! 

Can't wait to get COD!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2010)

My rig is dead. I will be missing out apparently.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Can't wait to get COD!



coincidence? I don't like COD as in the fish and I've never been a big fan of the games either 

In all honesty though the Black Ops looks alot more to my taste than the others ever have... besides the one where ya get to blast the crap out of zombies... damn I missed that part of the game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My rig is dead. I will be missing out apparently.



WTF, are you serious m8?  If yes =


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

... He's serious 

Boot Emergency!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I'm unlocking it now.  I plan to post some screenies.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 9, 2010)

As promised.  

 Zombies.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 9, 2010)

The biggest complaint of this game are the pings.  How can that be when it's 9vs9 on dedicated servers is beyond me.  :shadedshu


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 9, 2010)

Did they bring back the Pack-A-Punch machines in zombies, Caboose?


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4qaPnGKYic


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 9, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Did they bring back the Pack-A-Punch machines in zombies, Caboose?



I only got to Wave 4, then I went on to the single player campaign.  

Because this is black ops it seems that it follows the exploits of the CIA primarily so far.  Apparently they had ACOG's during the Bay of Pigs invasion.  I think not...  I am pisses at some of the weapon inaccuracies, calling the planes overhead B-26's when they were modeled after something else, and other small things, like miniguns in Russian prison camps.  Still, the game is a hoot to play.



entropy13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4qaPnGKYic




OMG LOL FLOATING APPLE HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 9, 2010)

First of all i've had to buy this as my 11yr old son luvs cod games & he saved his b-day money

Anyway only had this installed around 40 mins & its running like crap,single & multi ! Jurky & laggy.

Hows it running on other members rigs?

Check my system specs, its installed on "PC 1"

Planning on upgrading my cpu's in both rigs soon but surely an E8200@3.88ghz should be able to run this game?

It runs BC2, MW2,Crysis & NFS shift with good fps.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2010)

http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...ting-robbers-steal-100-copies-of-call-of-duty

Lol I think they made their point.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 9, 2010)

Guess knowone knows ? Or more likely knowone gives a toss bout black ops on pc !

Fanboys dont get this crap. I should have brought an xbox


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 9, 2010)

Apparently MP5K's are common in the 60's...  sigh.  Also, red dot sights?  Please.  EXPLOSIVE CROSSBOW LOLOLOL.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 9, 2010)

What's going on with the game?  There is a huge thread over on steam about lag/stuttering in MP

Ports are:
Steam client: UDP: 27000-27015, 27015-27030 and TCP: 27014-27050
source


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 9, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Apparently MP5K's are common in the 60's...  sigh.  Also, red dot sights?  Please.  EXPLOSIVE CROSSBOW LOLOLOL.



Red Dot Sights were invented in 1973  :

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=3942901.PN.&OS=PN/3942901&RS=PN/3942901

Maybe the ones in Black Ops are prototypes (Im clutching at straws here lmao)


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> There is a huge thread over on steam about lag/stuttering in MP



mp is unplayable and sp is really slow too .. i gave up on the game till a patch comes out that fixes it


----------



## HammerON (Nov 9, 2010)

Been playing the SP this morning and absolutley love it
Haven't had any issues, but I haven't played the MP yet...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2010)

Is MP in the US really unplayable (PC version of course)? That will make me hold off on a purchase if its true...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 9, 2010)

I played just fine ... although the hit boxed seemed a tad off for me (maybe that is the lag lol)

I wouldnt say it was unplayable from what I had to deal with ... I still went like 20-5 almost every map


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 9, 2010)

MP has had a lot of lag for me.  I have opened ports and heard rumors of a server reboot on the Treyarch servers tonight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Red Dot Sights were invented in 1973  :
> 
> http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=3942901.PN.&OS=PN/3942901&RS=PN/3942901
> 
> Maybe the ones in Black Ops are prototypes (Im clutching at straws here lmao)



Red dots during Nam? PROVE IT. Patent was filed. There is no way they were in the field by the time the war was over.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 9, 2010)

game has tracking bullets  i guess aim assist just wasnt enough for console gamers, i wonder whats next auto fire


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 9, 2010)

We don't need no stink'n Patentges!...hehehe but really that's just the patent.. the dev could have gone on for years. I mean black ops is special forces right? Do they really have patents on everything they use... hehehe I would hope not.. why give away ideas? Just my two cents.. 

But seriously TheMailMan78 you're my hero!  good call! could you imagine how many kids would raise all kinds of hell if they didn't have red dot sighs with there 360's and ps3's...lol


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 9, 2010)

german servers work fine for me


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 9, 2010)

Lord forbid that people don't have rds and acog's for their weapons that weren't available during the 60s and 70s! No one remembers what it's like firing with iron sights anymore! 

Edit: Nice floating apple glitch. It's so OP!


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What's going on with the game?  There is a huge thread over on steam about lag/stuttering in MP
> 
> Ports are:
> Steam client: UDP: 27000-27015, 27015-27030 and TCP: 27014-27050
> source



This happened to me earlier. I would imagine the servers being flooded with millions at once. It was a pain in the ass. I got last kill and when the enemies died it was cheesey becasue they froze and just fall to the ground...I thought it was a ATI error, but it's everywher now...The next round it lagged so much my game froze and steam crashed...


On a side note, I will be uploading a new video tonight of the 1st part of the game (Operation 40) it is set in Cuba during the Bay of Pigs invasion ...pretty intresting story...I started the second mission now, but had to go to work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Lord forbid that people don't have rds and acog's for their weapons that weren't available during the 60s and 70s! No one remembers what it's like firing with iron sights anymore!
> 
> Edit: Nice floating apple glitch. It's so OP!



Ironsights are where its at, I can't stand scoped anythings, part of the reason I can't play Sniper/Recon for crap.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Lord forbid that people don't have rds and acog's for their weapons that weren't available during the 60s and 70s! No one remembers what it's like firing with iron sights anymore!
> 
> Edit: Nice floating apple glitch. It's so OP!



If it makes u feel better you have to be able to qualify with iron sights in the military 

Still love my M68 tho.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Red dots during Nam? PROVE IT. Patent was filed. There is no way they were in the field by the time the war was over.



Of course not   I think its called 'artistic license'


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 9, 2010)

From what i've been reading seems theres a prob with this game running on 2 core cpus. In single player mainly the mp is a lag fest for most players regardless of their system.


----------



## Zen_ (Nov 9, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> From what i've been reading seems theres a prob with this game running on 2 core cpus. In single player mainly the mp is a lag fest for most players regardless of their system.



That's what I've been reading too. Gona wait until the game is patched to before even considering this one. 

Why are so many PC games that EA and Activision publish complete junk when they launch? I don't understand why the "push it out the door full of problems, patch it later" approach has become the norm. At least pretend to care or have a little pride in your work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Because people will buy it, Activision blizzard have some of the most popular IPs out there, they'll sell regardless, so might as well patch them later.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 9, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> If it makes u feel better you have to be able to qualify with iron sights in the military
> 
> Still love my M68 tho.



Yeah, that's true. I love going out to my friend's pasture and shooting a couple of rounds with his m4 variant ar-15, as well as his m14 and Ak. Of course, my favorite is his father's H&K G3, but that's scoped.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 10, 2010)

me and 2 other m8s been onit all night and it was laggy at times till my m8 rebooted his server then went better but still a patchworthy game i kept showing up as unknown soldier and cant join a m8 through steam ,there was some slowdown but v randomly and one of my mates had his game freeze a few times we all like it in all just hopein for quick patch im the guy wi no name onit


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 10, 2010)

looks like ill jus wait til alterops is done


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2010)

I just started the single player and the first 5 minutes of game play have shown me that its a clone of MW1 and MW2 just different story and weapons.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 10, 2010)

So has this game indeed have LAN play? or not?

And i heard that the First Zombie map out of Waw is in this as well?


----------



## GLD (Nov 10, 2010)

Thread hijack, lol. I think I will get 007 Blood Stone before I get Black Ops. Not a fan of exploding crossbows, not even in Turok.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 10, 2010)

Exploding crossbows (well, bows really) remind me of Rambo!


----------



## scope54 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> First of all i've had to buy this as my 11yr old son luvs cod games & he saved his b-day money
> 
> Anyway only had this installed around 40 mins & its running like crap,single & multi ! Jurky & laggy.
> 
> ...



I've been playing single player all day super smooth, i have edited the config though. One thing in there that struck me odd that was off was something called somethingsomething_multithreaded_devices 0. ill check when i get home if i get lag when only using 2 cores though and see if that's the problem.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Yeah, that's true. I love going out to my friend's pasture and shooting a couple of rounds with his m4 variant ar-15, as well as his m14 and Ak. Of course, my favorite is his father's H&K G3, but that's scoped.



As much as I love the G3 how could you like it better then an M14. That gun is MAGIC!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As much as I love the G3 how could you like it better then an M14. That gun is MAGIC!



I enjoy my m4........ Lit up "North Koreans" with sim rounds at an exercise in michigan last weekend...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> I enjoy my m4........ Lit up "North Koreans" with sim rounds at an exercise in michigan last weekend...



.223 is a varmint round. .308 is a MAN bullet.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 10, 2010)

PC VS CONSOLE PIC







Sauce


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 10, 2010)

just beat the SP, was alright i guess, wasnt what i expected from a COD game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> just beat the SP, was alright i guess



Worth 59 bones?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As much as I love the G3 how could you like it better then an M14. That gun is MAGIC!





TheMailMan78 said:


> .223 is a varmint round. .308 is a MAN bullet.



You're very right on the m14. I've only shot it once compared to the five times on the G3, so I guess I'm a little biased. The m14 is very well rounded, and extremely reliable.

.308 is definitely a man bullet, wimps need not apply.


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Worth 59 bones?



not really, but then what game is these days?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> not really, but then what game is these days?



BC2 Multiplayer is worth it IMO.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2010)

So, about the same length as MW2?


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BC2 Multiplayer is worth it IMO.



indeed it was


----------



## ktr (Nov 10, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> not really, but then what game is these days?



Only games I see on my radar is Homefront or Brink or Red Orchestra 2.

IMO, BF, CoD, & MoH are just cash cows for publishers. Sad but true. 



Phxprovost said:


> indeed it was



keyword: was

BC2 multiplayer didn't hold up as well as BF2 or 1942. Only if it had an SDK...:shadedshu.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lan*

Does it allow hosting from your computer and offline LAN's on your PC like COD 4 ? ? ?
Please let us know soon. This will be mine ticket to buy it.


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 10, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Does it allow hosting from your computer and offline LAN's on your PC like COD 4 ? ? ?
> Please let us know soon. This will be mine ticket to buy it.



I've looked through the game and the only way I've found is to create your own game is via "Private Match", which is afaik a Listen server, and joining it will go through the Internet (all AFAIK, haven't tested).
I've heard joining games via the console with "connect 192.168.1.1" etc doesn't work either.

So if you've got 10MB+ net you should be fine... >_>

If anyone has any -solid proof- about LAN/creating your own dedicated server, spit it out already lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> indeed it was



indeed it is*


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm reading that people who rented servers can't even join their own servers.  
This is one of a few posts on the subject. 
read this

Oh and read this post.  Let see how long it takes before they respond to the problems people are having on the PC.  If you are wondering who the community manager is (or whatever his position is) it's JD 2020.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't played the SP yet and only played the MP briefly for about 2 hours and I have to say it's awesome! I am not surprised with all the bugs and yes they are annoying, but the mp was still playable for me. The lag was in the middle for me...I think others had it worse. At first I didn't like the idea of having to buy your perks and attachments, but now I think it's cool because you can save up and get what you want without waiting to rank up further in game play. I am probably one of the few who actually prefer it to be similar to MW2 because it's kinda nice to jump into a new game and already know how to play it. Was it worth 60 bucks? Not really, but what game is? IMO 59.99 seems to be the new trend for games nowadays. I love hardcore mode and dedicated servers...once the patch is released this will be in my top fav mp games! 




entropy13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4qaPnGKYic


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

So how is 8 vs 8 lol

I can't belive in this day and age I am asking how 8 vs 8 gameplay is. Fucking Quake 3 had more players.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Was it worth 60 bucks? Not really, but what game is? IMO 59.99 seems to be the new trend for games nowadays.



that trend is bad enough with full games, let alone expansions, or whatever this game is.

I wouldn't argue it's not fun... if it works, it's about as fun as any COD game... but there is no way it had the same development costs as a full game - they are ripping off their core fanbase and eventually i would hope, those fans will get sick of it.  i doubt it, but i hope.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just started the single player and the first 5 minutes of game play have shown me that its a clone of MW1 and MW2 just different story and weapons.



I've been saying exactly this. All the CODs are exactly the same, just different theme.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 10, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> First of all i've had to buy this as my 11yr old son luvs cod games & he saved his b-day money
> Anyway only had this installed around 40 mins & its running like crap,single & multi ! Jurky & laggy.
> Hows it running on other members rigs?
> Check my system specs, its installed on "PC 1"
> ...



One of my mate's is having the same problem. He's got a C2D E6600 and the game runs crap. Mobo's no good for OC'ing so can't do that.
Another mate's got a q6600 @ stock speeds and he's having no problems AFAIK; but as Mailman said in another thread; anything less than i7 or 1055/1090T would be stupid at this point. I'm trying to talk my mate into upgrading to i7 as we speak


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I've been saying exactly this. All the CODs are exactly the same, just different theme.



Yeah, hence them being CoD titles!  When you buy a CoD game, you know EXACTLY what you are getting.  If you dont like it, dont buy it, simple.

I liked CoD 4, 5, 6 and guess what?  I like CoD 7.

If you like the CoD titles from 4 onwards, chance, are you will like Black Ops.  But if you didnt like CoD 4/5 and have a problem with CoD being CoD, steer clear of Black Ops!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2010)

digibucc said:


> that trend is bad enough with full games, let alone expansions, or whatever this game is.
> 
> I wouldn't argue it's not fun... if it works, it's about as fun as any COD game... but there is no way it had the same development costs as a full game - they are ripping off their core fanbase and eventually i would hope, those fans will get sick of it.  i doubt it, but i hope.



Yeah I totally agree that the delelopment costs were low for this game and $60 is no where near what it's worth. I bought this game because I am a huge fan of COD, but this will most likely be my last Call of Duty game due to the constant lack of "new" development....and I can barely afford games as it is.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 10, 2010)

soooo much lag now lol .... maybe I just beat the rush the first time i played cause dang there was a lot of lag last night


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, hence them being CoD titles!  When you buy a CoD game, you know EXACTLY what you are getting.  If you dont like it, dont buy it, simple.
> 
> I liked CoD 4, 5, 6 and guess what?  I like CoD 7.
> 
> If you like the CoD titles from 4 onwards, chance, are you will like Black Ops.  But if you didnt like CoD 4/5 and have a problem with CoD being CoD, steer clear of Black Ops!



Thats where you are wrong. The game was far better when they kept it in the realm of plausibility. CoD:UO has yet to be matched. The last decent one they made was CoD:WaW.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> soooo much lag now lol .... maybe I just beat the rush the first time i played cause dang there was a lot of lag last night



Strange how some think that's perfectly fine 
Currently their own forum is down.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Strange how some think that's perfectly fine
> Currently their own forum is down.



Steams running like garbage because of this shit.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Steams running like garbage because of this shit.



Needless to say, those who think this is how gaming should be is quite amusing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, hence them being CoD titles!  When you buy a CoD game, you know EXACTLY what you are getting.  If you dont like it, dont buy it, simple.
> 
> I liked CoD 4, 5, 6 and guess what?  I like CoD 7.
> 
> If you like the CoD titles from 4 onwards, chance, are you will like Black Ops.  But if you didnt like CoD 4/5 and have a problem with CoD being CoD, steer clear of Black Ops!



+1 ^^^^ I played MP for around 3 hours lastnight.. and even with it problems.. It's way better than MW2 MP!  As soon as they iron out the bugs then this game will be epic! well along with mod tools then it will be epic... lol The graphics aren't the greatest but what they have done with dx9 looks really good IMHO. 

Does anyone know the full list of console commands? I'm looking for the command to connect to a server using IPort.. anyone? Thanks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Needless to say, those who think this is how gaming should be is quite amusing.



Its a riot. The people who love this crap think Apples are just "better" then PC's. 

Gaming is dead.


----------



## TheMonkey (Nov 10, 2010)

*I need a lol*

This is now my current official I am sad and need a lol at the expensive of idiots thread!


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:
			
		

> [Yeah, hence them being CoD titles! When you buy a CoD game, you know EXACTLY what you are getting. If you dont like it, dont buy it, simple.
> 
> I liked CoD 4, 5, 6 and guess what? I like CoD 7.
> 
> If you like the CoD titles from 4 onwards, chance, are you will like Black Ops. But if you didnt like CoD 4/5 and have a problem with CoD being CoD, steer clear of Black Ops!



but the thing is, the majority of people simply don't care. they don't care about cost, value, work, technology.  they just want a game that's fun to shoot people in.  and really that's fine.  you can not care all you want - just don't get upset because there are those of us that care.

some people care when companies rip off buyers so blatantly. some of us care when they release $20 expansions for $60!!!  the fact that they do it and so many people buy them doesn't mean we should care any less, only that we should care more!

that type of attitude, imo, is ruining pc gaming.  people that will go out and pay so much for so little, and then get upset that we see it as a bad thing.  of course everyone has opinions, and you have a right to yours.  you can like the game all you want.  but when you buy it and defend it as though it is actually worth $60, you give them the power to do this even more.

again, i'm not arguing that the game can't be fun , just that i can't justify it's price tag, and I truly believe if more people thought that way game companies wouldn't feel they can get away with charging SO much for SOOO little.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 10, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Needless to say, those who think this is how gaming should be is quite amusing.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a riot. The people who love this crap think Apples are just "better" then PC's.



It's a very mainstream game, this is expected. They ride off of the name and the people who don't know any better think it's the best game out there. But of course there are people out there that genuinely have fun with the game, and really that's the whole point of playing. Just as some people genuinely think Mac's are better then PC's, it depends on what you enjoy using and what you like to do, and a lot of the mainstream thinks Apple is a godly company that puts out revolutionary products, i can clearly see they aren't and can articulate why they aren't, but it's their choice to buy and use what they want for the purpose they need.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> It's a very mainstream game, this is expected. They ride off of the name and the people who don't know any better think it's the best game out there. But of course there are people out there that genuinely have fun with the game, and really that's the whole point of playing. Just as some people genuinely think Mac's are better then PC's, it depends on what you enjoy using and what you like to do, and a lot of the mainstream thinks Apple is a godly company that puts out revolutionary products, i can clearly see they aren't and can articulate why they aren't, but it's their choice to buy and use what they want for the purpose they need.



Basically you just said what my grandfather always taught me about people. Ill quote the man for he was a genius.

"Don't worry son. Its their right to be stupid."


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Basically you just said what my grandfather always taught me about people. Ill quote the man for he was a genius.
> 
> "Don't worry son. Its their right to be stupid."



 lol

If people enjoy being stupid, there's no point in bothering them because they aren't thinking the way that i am about the products. People will always remain ignorant about things and it's their choice to learn more if they want to, it's just that most people don't care, they go for whatever feels fun and what looks shiny and cool to them, no point if throwing facts on people if they don't bother to listen or care.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 10, 2010)

Joining thread, as I've been amazed by the trailers and looking for the next game to play when the snow flies here in New England.

Without skimming through the entire thread, has anyone mentioned PC version system requirements?  I prefer to play everything at 1920x1200.  See my specs.  Do I need a 580GTX and a 980X CPU?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> Without skimming through the entire thread, has anyone mentioned PC version system requirements?  I prefer to play everything at 1920x1200.  See my specs.  Do I need a 580GTX and a 980X CPU?



It's very easy to run, considering it's a Console port just like the large majority of PC games these days.

At 1920x1200 you should be able to run this game maxed with a GTX 260 or 4870 with ease.

Hell, my bro runs it on a 4850 and it plays smoothly. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> Joining thread, as I've been amazed by the trailers and looking for the next game to play when the snow flies here in New England.
> 
> Without skimming through the entire thread, has anyone mentioned PC version system requirements?  I prefer to play everything at 1920x1200.  See my specs.  Do I need a 580GTX and a 980X CPU?



You need two 580's SLI. This shit is cutting edge!


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You need two 580's SLI. This shit is cutting edge!



That's _*exactly *_what I expected.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> That's _*exactly *_what I expected.



A penis reduction is money better spent then buying CoD:BO.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A penis reduction is money better spent then buying CoD:BO.


The GF keeps telling me the same thing


----------



## TIGR (Nov 10, 2010)

Got a buddy here trying to play Black Ops SP on his rig. He's hitting serious screen lag. My eyes tell me he's definitely dropping under 30fps. Haven't figured out how to "show FPS" yet. Running at:

1440x900
Texture filtering and quality: auto
AA and AF off

EVGA Precision shows his GPU usage maxed. I'm wondering if this is the performance to be expected from his rig. Specs are:

CPU: Xeon E3110 @ 3.8GHz
RAM: 2GB DDR2 800
Video: 8800GTS 512
OS: Win 7 Ultimate x64

We just installed Windows 7 fresh hours ago, and installed the latest Nvidia graphics drivers.

Will try some other settings but I haven't begun benching this game yet myself so in the meantime wanted to check whether this would be considered normal performance for his system.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Nov 10, 2010)

Well I'm not speaking about this game on PC but on 360 it looks like absolute crap. Like they took MW2 out in the back room with WaW and let them mate and the game got WaW's looks. Like seriously this stuff makes MW2 look cutting edge. 

I havent actually played but I watched for quite a bit and it does not _look_ good at all. My friends tell me gameplay is alright though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Got a buddy here trying to play Black Ops SP on his rig. He's hitting serious screen lag. My eyes tell me he's definitely dropping under 30fps. Haven't figured out how to "show FPS" yet. Running at:
> 
> 1440x900
> Texture filtering and quality: auto
> ...



Hey TIGR I notice lastnight while playing that multithreading is disabled by default. You can change this setting through console or the .ini file. If you go to steam black ops forum someone has created an exe that will let you change the .ini file using there GUI program. There is a setting for multigpu as well so you may need to change that too. Remember 0 = off and 1 =  on if you change it in the .ini file. Just open it up with notepad.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you know where the .ini is?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2010)

got to your steam folder and it should be in the BO folder in steamapps

You can search .ini file (*.ini)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Run FRAPS to get the FPS guys. Ten to one its capped at 30 FPS.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2010)

I checked and it's actually capped at 85.. but that is an easy fix in your ini file or console.

*EDIT: Remember if you open console press shift + Tilde key to open it full screen.*


----------



## TIGR (Nov 10, 2010)

I must be losing it. Still not finding this config file. Is it "config.ini"?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Run FRAPS to get the FPS guys. Ten to one its capped at 30 FPS.



Why would it be capped at 30FPS?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I must be losing it. Still not finding this config file. Is it "config.ini"?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it be capped at 30FPS?



Most ports are. But as Mindweaver already said its capped at 85 which aint bad.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Most ports are. But as Mindweaver already said its capped at 85 which aint bad.



What games do you know of that were capped at 30? Just wondering as I've not seen a FPS capped at 30FPS before.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2010)

Most console ports are capped at 30fps. I figured so at first that's when i noticed it was set to 85.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

TIGR said:


> What games do you know of that were capped at 30?



Transformers off the top of my head. Most console games run at 30 FPS.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2010)

@TheMailMan78 
I wanted to hate this game so bad.. but all my buddy's bought it.. so, I bought it on the 8th.. I have to say I like what I have seen so far.. They have given us lean back!!...lol the Console is open and works well thus far.. I'm waiting on a console command list... but I have figured out most of it..hehehe


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 10, 2010)

just got this game,midway through the 3rd level looks good so far


----------



## Stak (Nov 10, 2010)

cmon steam please make a sale i want to see CoD BO for 49.99 asap. less i salso welcome.

it's just overpriced right now..


----------



## Nick259 (Nov 10, 2010)

My friend is having trouble getting this game to work. He bought it on steam and he keeps getting the error blackops.exe has stopped working. He's reinstalling now for the 3rd time and hes tried verifying the integrity of the game cache a few times as well to no avail. Is anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> My friend is having trouble getting this game to work. He bought it on steam and he keeps getting the error blackops.exe has stopped working. He's reinstalling now for the 3rd time and hes tried verifying the integrity of the game cache a few times as well to no avail. Is anybody else having this problem?



It stopped on me a few times last night. I just restarted steam (because it usually due to a steam app update) and everything was fine. No need to reinstall. Of course you know they are not going to say it an offical update.. lol but you know they are doing everything possible to get this game running smoothly.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2010)

Stak said:


> cmon steam please make a sale i want to see CoD BO for 49.99 asap. less i salso welcome.
> 
> it's just overpriced right now..



not a chance, MW2 is a year old and still $59, and now obsolete.  activision doesn't believe in sales, and steam shouldn't take the loss on it.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 10, 2010)

@ TIGR; someone I know has just followed the instructions here and got a performance boost, hopefully it helps other peoples problems.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW Sorry TIGR.. I was moding an ini file in abra suite while typing earlier.. hehehe it's a .cfg file..  i would go back and fix the ini file but i'm really busy..  maybe later.

*EDIT: Thanks scaminatrix.. i'm flipping back and forth... hehehe*


----------



## TIGR (Nov 10, 2010)

No prob Mindweaver. Thanks scaminatrix, a bit after my last post we found the proper file and I changed the multithread and multiGPU values. Also set the RAM properly as it was set to only 1024. With those settings changed the game is far smoother. Looking at him playing right now my eyes say he's staying mostly over 50FPS with occasional dips close to 30 and minor microstutter. Gotta get Fraps set up on his rig but he's too busy playing right now.


----------



## Nick259 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> It stopped on me a few times last night. I just restarted steam (because it usually due to a steam app update) and everything was fine. No need to reinstall. Of course you know they are not going to say it an offical update.. lol but you know they are doing everything possible to get this game running smoothly.



He's tried that too  Any other ideas?

The game crashes before it starts, it's not just the occasional crash.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2010)

What OS is he using?


----------



## sapetto (Nov 10, 2010)

IS the game good ? Never played MW2 multiplayer only MW1 and right now i'm playing BC2, so i thought get Black Ops to play something different until BC2Vietnam. Is it worth it (Multiplayer), because i was told that there are a lot of campers that ruin the fun


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 10, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> He's tried that too  Any other ideas?
> 
> The game crashes before it starts, it's not just the occasional crash.



CCleaner, Windows Updates, maybe even audio codecs. It happened to my mate, he was on Vista though. He installed Win7 x86, did all updates and installed usual apps (VLC, CCleaner, K-LITE, etc.) and hasn't crashed since (fingers crossed).


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, when I first installed the game after Pre-Loading, I got an error saying it had to defrag, I declined it and the game crashed the first time. I went to defrag it and found it had 3 missing files around 10MB, no biggy. After that it installed fine. I did this for MP too because it would crash when the game would lag out, I haven't recieved any more error's since.

As for my FPS I usually get maxed around 91 FPS, I know it could go higher, but I didn't find the .ini file to play with it. In MWF2 I would get around 91-150 FPS. Either way 91 FPS is more than enough. The graphics have been polished a lot. Especially in 16x MLAA ...Check out my video and see the amazing quality


----------



## Nick259 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> What OS is he using?



he's using vsta sp2 x64.

system specs are:
core 2 duo e6550 @ stock (he cant overclock as he has a crap mobo)
gt240 512mb
4gb ram


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 10, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> he's using vsta sp2 x64.
> 
> system specs are:
> core 2 duo e6550 @ stock (he cant overclock as he has a crap mobo)
> ...



Some quick questions...did he defrag the game? 

A.) In steam right click game -> properties -> defrag cache ... 

B.) Did you install the lastest Directx 9.0c files?

C.) Do you have the latest Microsoft Framework?

D.) Did he recieve any error's installing the game?

E.) Last restort, reinstall the game.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 10, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> he's using vsta sp2 x64.
> 
> system specs are:
> core 2 duo e6550 @ stock (he cant overclock as he has a crap mobo)
> ...



lol almost exact same specs as my mate, FYI his is:
C2D E6600 @ stock (he can't overclock due to crap mobo too!!)
X1900 512MB
2GB RAM

Seems to be a lot of C2D users having problems. I know someone whos got a Q6600 and his is fine. Anyone with an Athlon or a Pentium Dual-Core having problems?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok single player I have had some issues, but fixed with config. 

Multiplayer is a piece of trash.  I would say %50 of the players have stuttering issues.  Apparently there is a major bug that Treyarch has not been able to fix.  I am pretty pissed...  Hopefully they get this fixed, cause for me, multiplayer is unplayable, which in MW2 it was amazing playable.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 10, 2010)

ive got it dl'ing. are there dedicated servees and server selections??


----------



## Stak (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow trees actually move! Unlike in mw2 where the landscape was almost a picture if you didnt move. I hate non moving trees! Graphics are well improved, sound is waayy better but gameplay still seems the same


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's some more fixes, mainly for users of older hardware who are experiencing issues:



Spoiler



in your Steam installation folder, find steamapps\common\call of duty black ops\players, and:
In Config_mp.cfg change these values:

seta r_multiGpu "0" - Use "1" if you have Crossfire/SLi
seta r_multithreaded_device "1" - Use "0" if you have a single-core CPU
seta sys_configureGHz "1.2" - There is much debate about what this does, but many people say to try setting it to "the speed of your CPU divided by 2"
seta sys_sysMB "2048" - Some people say to set this to "the amount of RAM you have", and some people say "the amount of RAM you have divided by 2"
seta cl_maxpackets "100" - Hey, I'm not an expert, I don't know what this does lol

In Config.cfg change everything the same as above minus the cl_maxpackets I presume.

**Make sure* you set both the .cfg to read-only in windows, and also uncheck the automatically update game in the properties section of the game files on steam otherwise the files will be reset every time you play the game.
*Also lowering the priority of steam.exe in task manager, while setting the priority of blackops.exe to "High" seems to work. Apparently, lowering the priority of steam.exe is the important one to do.
*Here's some settings you may want to take into account. Substitute certain things for others if you have an ATi/AMD card.
*If you mess up on anything, just delete the .cfg file and a new one will be generated next time you start the game, no need to backup before fiddling 
*Some people have used values from the .cfg file from their MW2 installation direcory and have reported improved performance.
*When you run the game after changing the above .cfg files, you may be asked whether you want COD:BO to optimize your system settings. Click "No"
*I accept no liability for damage incurred, blah blah.

My sources are various threads from steam forums.



If this should go in a COD:BO Support thread or whatever, mods feel free to move it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 11, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Here's some more fixes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




not worth it imo... the only thing i see doing anything is the first one.. and thats only for a limited number of users.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> not worth it imo... the only thing i see doing anything is the first one.. and thats only for a limited number of users.



Sorry, should have pointed out that it's mainly for users of older hardware. Editing now.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 11, 2010)

Running it on my rig now. Want to benchmark. Fraps doesn't seem to play nice with it, though. I have 3.0.3. Anyone else using Fraps with it?


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm using FRAPS with 16x MLAA all max settings on my 5850 Crossfire and SP I get around 91 FPS while in Multilayer it's 60-81 FPS ...This bug is a pain in the ass! The need to fix this ASAP! I can now confirm in multilayer that the game freezes and crashes leaving all my money and xp behind! WTF is this BS?

```
[B][SIZE="5"]Call of Duty: Black Ops Troubleshooting Guide[/SIZE][/B]

Where to Find Your Config File
Call of Duty: Black Ops config file is location here.

C:\program files\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty black ops\players

Its “config_mp”, you can apply the tweaks in there.

1# Steam Connection Lost, Fix
If you are experiencing the constant connection issues to Steam, you need to be patient as the good guys at Steam are on the problem to fix it.

We are aware of the connection issues occurring on Steam and are working to correct them. Thank you for your patience. – DerrickG

2# Call of Duty: Black Ops Lag Fix – 100% System Resources Usage
If you are experiencing lag because your system usage goes up to 100% when you start Call of Duty: Black Ops, you can try the following workaround.

Run Steam in Offline mode.
Start Black Ops.
End the steam.exe process.
3# Game Unavailable – Steam
Gazilion people are trying to download the game from Steam, servers are too busy to handle your request, give it few hours. Or logout of Steam, restart Steam, and try again.

4# Black Ops Crashes After Changing Resolution
If you would change the resolution, it may crash the game. Same happens if you ALT-TAB during the game. No workaround but, there was an update done automatically via Steam, I believe it fixed this but you can correct me if I am wrong and I will search for workaround then.

5# Call of Duty: Black Ops Can’t Join Multiplayer Games – Stuck at Loading 
Seems like servers are overloaded and as I quoted the Steam employ above, they are fixing this.

6# Steam Goes Offline – While Joining Multiplayer Games
Steam goes offline when you start Multiplayer ? and it kills your friends list ?. I don’t have any possible explanation to this but I am looking into it. Will update when I have something.

7# How to Change FOV
You can change it from the menu, and console /cg_fov 80.

8# Call of Duty Black Ops Sound Fix, No Sound Fix
You started the game, game runs fine but there is no sound. Now the thing is the game is reducing the sound by a considerable percentage that you can’t hear it. The game may also be muting the sound on start, similar sort of problem was with Call of Duty World at War. Anyway, you can fix this issue by the following workarounds.

Solution #1
1. Start Game.
2. [ALT] + [TAB]
3. Go to your system try by your clock and locate the icon that looks like a speaker.
4. Now, either right click on speaker and and chose “open volume mixer” or left click on it and click “mixer” underneath the volume slider.
5. You should now see Call of Duty: Black Ops volume control, drag it up to the top.

Solution #2
Go to Control Panel> Hardware and Sound> Sound > Click on Communications Tab and select “Do Nothing” radio button and it will fix this issue, its a permanent fix.

Solution #3
If on the launch game mutes your sound, you can un-check the mute and the sound will come back.

Solution #4
You can also force the game to run in compatibility mode to fix this issue. Find the exe in the steam folder, and run it in compatibility mode for XP. This will force direct X 9 and the sound will work.

Solution #5
If the game is recognizing your audio device wrong, like you have headphone connected and it is showing speakers. Also you are unable to change the settings, then try this.
Go into the installation folder, then the redist folder then the Directx folder and run DXsetup again. After that go in game and see if you can change audio device, you should be able to. Tip by Rouss3l

Solution #6
Right click on the speaker, select playback devices, highlight sound device you use, click Properties, and then Advanced Tab and select 16bit, 48000hz(DVD quality).

Note. Update your sound card drivers and DirectX, it will help the cause.

9# Game Doesn’t Start
First if you have downloaded the game from Steam, try to run the game from the installation directory. If you get the dll missing error, download that dll file into you Black Ops installation directory and run the game. You can download any or every DLL File from here.

Do an integrity check to see if you have missed any files, Steam will automatically download these files. Start the Singleplayer mode, and then you can go into Multiplayer. This may fix this issue for some.

10# Call of Duty: Black Ops Freezes
If you experience a freeze while playing online, it is also possible that you may be having a network problem. If you are experiencing freezes while playing the game on console, try running the game from the disk and make sure your disk is scratch free or don’t have any physical damage. If you are experiencing freezes on PC, make sure you have updated video card drivers. Disable any antivirus or firewall you have installed and see if that resolves the game freezing.

11# Call of Duty: Black Ops Crashes

12# Call of Duty: Black Ops Crashes to Desktop
Re-install DirectX located here.

steamapps\common\call of duty black ops\Redist\DirectX\DXSETUP.exe

13# Call of Duty: Black Ops Black Screen Fix
Run the game in your native desktop resolution and see if that fixes the issue.

14# Call of Duty: Black Ops Multiplayer Port Forwarding
You need to all inbound and outbound traffic on these ports (means you need forward these ports).
Nintendo Wii – TCP [443, 3074] UDP [3074, 3075]
PC – TCP [3074] UDP [3074]
PlayStation 3 – TCP [80, 81, 443, 3074, 5223] UDP [3074, 3075, 3478]
Xbox 360 – TCP [80] UDP [88, 3074, 22728, 33233]

15# Call of Duty: Black Ops Stuttering Fix
If you are experiencing stuttering while playing Call of Duty: Black Ops, try the following workaround.

Open task manager.
Right click on Call of Duty: Black Ops Process.
Set Affinity and select one CPU, only one.
16# Call of Duty: Black Ops 100% Resource Usage Fix
1. Log into steam, bring up the game, bring up the server list (but don’t join a server yet) Since the server list is lagging for many people, you may want to quickly click to the “recent” tab as soon as the server browser pops up so as to avoid the lag.
2. CTRL + ALT + DEL and bring up task manager, then, click the “Processes” tab.
3. Right click on your steam process and go to affinity, set this to Core 0
4. Do the same for the game process, but set it to the rest of the cores ONLY (all but core 0 )
5. Next, right click on the game process again and set the priority to max.
6. Bring the game back up and join the server of your choice, it should run smoothly. Tip by crimsonlung

17# Call of Duty: Black Ops Direct X Error
If you have come across “DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error. Check the readme for possible solutions.” Update your DirectX, if you have updated DirectX, then install the DirectX that comes with the game and this will fix the issue. Restart your computer after installing the DirectX that comes with the game, and re-launch the game. It will hopefully run fine now.

18# Servers too Busy – Install Disk Fix – Steam Server Currently To Busy To Handle Request
If you are unable to download the game due to busy servers, try setting the servers to US, and see if that helps. Or just change your geographical location, try different regions. How to do it, follow the instructions below.

Open Steam.
Click the Steam tab in upper left corner.
Open Settings.
Click the download/cloud tab.
Select som random country in the download region bar.
Reboot steam.
Close steam, then install from cd.
19# Game Crashes at Menu
You start the game and it instantly crashes when it gets to where it asks you to press any button. Windows 7 loading ring replaces my cursor and the original cursor freezes. What to do now ?
Delete my config.cfg and replacing it with the config_mp.cfg. Just copy and paste the config_mp.cfg and rename it to config.cfg. You’ll find the files under

steam\steamapps\common\call of duty black ops\players

20# “BlackOpsMP.exe has stopped working” Fix
First run the Singleplayer and see if it downloads the missing file. Just run it, after that run the multiplayer and now it will work fine.

21# Call of Duty: Black Ops Lag Fixes
You can try the following hot fixes to resolve the lag issues in Call of Duty: Black Ops.

Solution #1

Open Console (`)
Type cl_maxpackets 100
Close Game.
Solution #2

Right click on Black Ops Multi in Steam games
Go Properties -> Updates -> Untick Enable steam cloud sync.
Solution #3
If it still doesn’t help you can try the following.
Go to Steam > Settings > In Game > uncheck “Enable Steam Community In-Game”. Load game and see if it works.

Solution #4 
Turn off the in-Game Game Shadows.

Solution #5
1. Start Black Ops Multiplayer,
2. Оpen your Ctrl+Alt+Delete and get in Task Manager! (Ctrl+Shift+Esc as shortcut).
3. Go to processes tab, then select Steam.exe
4. Go down to Set priority and set to Low.
5. You can do the same to BlackOpsMP.exe but rather set it to High – that bit is up to you.
6. Switch back to Game. Tip by rubeybad

22# Call of Duty: Black Ops FPS Increase
1. Download the file here and unrar it to your desktop.
2. Find your Steam folder ( C:\Program Files\Steam).
3. Then Steam Apps folder > Common > Call of Duty Black Ops > Main Folder ( C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\common\call of duty black ops\main ).
4. Once in this folder “Main”, drag or copy / paste the config inside.
5. Start Black Ops.

You may only find FFA matches now though, so try the alternate method and see if it doesn’t change your ability to join other game modes and share your results.

Alternatively, you can copy only vars with r_ at beginning, and paste them in your config file and it will do the magic. You will gain around 30 FPS on average.

23# Stuck at Fetching Stats
Servers are busy, patience.

24# Call of Duty Black Ops EXE_CANNOT_FIND_ZONE 
Verify the integrity of the game cache and make sure you have set the correct zone for yourself. Select UK only if you are in UK etc. Or start Singleplayer once and see if that helps the cause.
If you attempted to decrypt your pre-load, it means the decryption failed. Delete Black Ops, and delete any associated NCF files in

/steam/steamapps

Also Black Ops folder in

steam/steamapps/common

and try again.

25# Call of Duty Black Ops Crashes on Start Up
Re-install DirectX located here.

steamapps\common\call of duty black ops\Redist\DirectX\DXSETUP.exe

26# Game Launch Fix
If you are trying to run the Multiplayer before you run the Singleplayer and it isn’t running or launching the game. You click exe and nothing happens, try running the singleplayer first.

27# Steam Crashes When Running the Game

28# Connection Interrupted Fix
If you are facing connection issues now, make you have disabled the downloading in game. If you haven’t Go to Settings – Multiplayer – Allow Downloading – OFF.

29# Call of Duty Black Ops Crashes, Freezes, Errors, and Fixes (General Fixes) via Activision Support

1. Make sure that you meet the minimum system requirements.
2. Make sure that you have the latest video and sound drivers from the manufacturer’s website.
3. Set your desktop to a resolution of 1024×768, 32 bit True Color.

For Windows XP

Right-click on your desktop and select Properties.
Click the Settings tab.
Set your screen area to 1024×768.
Set the colors to Highest (32 bit).
Click Apply and OK.
For Windows Vista\Windows 7

Right-click on your desktop and select Personalize.
Click on Display Settings
Set the resolution slider to 1024X768
Set the colors to Highest (32 bit).
Click Apply and OK.
4. All background applications should be shut down prior to running the game.
Go to the Start bar and select Run. (If you are on Vista or Windows 7, hit the Windows key and the R key at the same time)

In the Run window, type in msconfig and hit enter.
Once the utility comes up, go to the Startup tab and hit the Disable All button.
Next go to the Services tab and check the “Hide All Microsoft Services” checkbox and then hit the Disable All button.
Hit the OK button and close the utility, and restart your computer when prompted to.
Windows XP Sound Acceleration Fix

Click the Start button > Settings > Control Panel.
Double-click the Sounds and Audio Devices icon.
Click the Volume tab.
Under Speaker settings, click the Advanced button.
Click the Performance tab.
Reduce the Hardware acceleration to Basic, the 2nd notch from the left.
Click Apply and then OK 2 times. Run the game now. Don’t forget to turn the acceleration back up to restore the high-end features for your sound card when using other applications.
5. Uninstall Call of Duty: Black Ops and Force a Disc install.

Launch STEAM and click the ‘My Game’ Tab.
Right click on Call of Duty: Black Ops and click ‘Delete local content’. The non-installed information will appear next to the game.
Insert Disk 1 into your DVD drive and close Steam (File, Exit).
From the Windows Desktop, click on the Start Button, (XP) click Run (Vista) type Run into the Start Search box and choose Run from the list.
In the window Run box enter the following:

c:\program files\steam\steam.exe -install E:

If your CD/DVD drive is not E: please change it accordingly. If Steam is not installed within c:\program files\steam, change the path accordingly.

Press OK, Steam should now start the installation from the Disk 1 and will ask for Disk 2 a bit later on.
At the end of the installation process, Steam will connect on Internet to download a small update which should take no more than few minutes.
6. Delete all files in the Windows/Temp directory

Windows XP

Click the Start button > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Cleanup.
Select the drive you want to cleanup such as the C: drive.
Click the Clean up button.
Windows Vista\Windows 7

Click the Start button > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Cleanup.
Select the drive you want to cleanup such as the C: drive.
Click the Clean up button.
7. If you have multiple drives capable of reading the disc then try installing from your other drive(s).

30# Call of Duty: Black Ops Error – “Steam Must be Running to Play the Game”
Make sure you have Steam running before you start the game, if steam is causing the 100% resource usage, you can kill the Steam process after you have launched the game.

31# Call of Duty: Black Ops Stuttering Fix
You can try this tweak and see if it helps the cause.

seta r_multiGpu “0″
seta r_multithreaded_device “1″

Or

Disable Steam Cloud and In-Game Community; Make steam.exe use 1 core and set priority to low.
Tweak config and set multigpu = 0, multicore = 1, vsync = 0, maxpackets = 100.
Run the game on high settings.
Go into nvidia Control Panel and use advanced settings to force high end settings, 16xAA, 16x Anisotropic, Quality if your graphic card is powerful that is.
32# Call of Duty: Black Ops ATI Graphics and Performance Issues Fix
If you are on an ATI video card, you may want to apply this ATI Catalyst Hotfix to resolve any graphic errors or low performance issues you come across.

33# Call of Duty: Black Ops Zombie Mode – Session is no longer available

34# Corrupt file mp_duga.ff
Verify the integrity of the game cache in Steam. Right click on Black Ops shortcut in Steam Library, go to Properties, then Local Files, then click Verify the Integrity of Game Cache.

35# Call of Duty: Black Ops Black Screen of Death Fix
Make sure your system meets the minimum requirements of the game.

36# Can only see FFA no other Game Modes Online
If you have applied the FPS increase config and are left with only finding FFA game modes online. Try the alternate fix or reset your config files by deleting the config file located here, which will reset everything.

steam/steamapps/common/blackops/players

37# Call of Duty: Black Ops Sever List Empty Fix
Reset the Server Filters, and it will show the servers now.

38# Call of Duty: Black Ops Lag Fix
1. Find the Black Ops configuration file located here.

C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty black ops\players

2. Open config.cfg in Notepad and find “multiGpu”, “multithreaded_device”.

If you are on SLI or Crossfire, set multiGpu to “1″ otherwise, “0″.
If you have a multiple core CPU set multithreaded_device to “1″.
39# Poor Framerates and Performance Issues Fix

In windows go to “Run” and type “msconfig”.
In msconfig go to “Startup TAB” and press ‘Disable All’ button.
Now go to “Services TAB”. Check ‘Hide all Microsoft services’ and press the ‘Disable all’ button.
Apply the changes and press OK.
via Activision Support
```


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Running it on my rig now. Want to benchmark. Fraps doesn't seem to play nice with it, though. I have 3.0.3. Anyone else using Fraps with it?



It stutters something chronic on my mate's rig with FRAPS running, whether SP or MP. I'm unsure of which version he's using, he's offline now so must have gone to bed.
I'm glad I didn't buy the game now  I got mobile broadband it'd be unplayable online!!


----------



## TIGR (Nov 11, 2010)

Got Fraps working. Just ran two benchmarks and averaged the results.

Settings and specs out of the way here:



Spoiler



*CPU*: i5 750 @ 4.0GHz
*GPUs*: 3x stock clocked 5870s, CrossFireX
*RAM*: 8GB DDR3 1600

*Anti-aliasing*: 4 samples
*Anisotropic Filtering*: 16 samples
*Resolution*: 1600x1200
*Vertical Sync*: No

*Setting*: Single Player, beginning of mission "The Defector"

*Benched With*: Fraps, 5000 frames
*Notes*: Manually set the following values in my _\steamapps\common\call of duty black ops\players\config.cfg_ file:
seta sys_configureGHz "4.0"
seta sys_sysMB "8192"
seta r_multiGpu "1"
seta r_multithreaded_device "1"
seta animated_trees_enabled "1"
seta cg_drawFPS "1"​
Note that the config.cfg file must also be set to read-only in Windows to prevent the game from automatically reversing some of these changes.

A curiosity: com_maxfps is still set to "85".





MinFPS|AvgFPS|MaxFPS|StDev
5|80|174|20
Framerates are based on measurement of every individual frame so min and max framerates should be taken with a grain of salt; standard deviation puts that into perspective and can be an indicator of microstutter (lower = more consistent framerate).

This game is all over the place.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 11, 2010)

Check this short clip out!


----------



## MadClown (Nov 11, 2010)

Single Player is fine for me, multiplayer for the most part is fine for me ocassionally pausing for a split second, not as frequent when i first got the game.  But as a whole it does infact run like shit, it looks marginally better than WAW, but runs atleast 50% slower.  I should be able to get a solid 125 fps with max textures, no glow, no specular, no shadows, and no DoF, but instead i get a frame rate that is all over the place, from 55-125.


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 11, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I truly believe if more people thought that way game companies wouldn't feel they can get away with charging SO much for SOOO little.



I'd have to slightly disagree there when it comes to CoD. I payed something like $80-$100AUS for CoD4 and then ended up with literately a MONTHS worth of gameplay through out the last few years - that was more than worth it.

Same deal with MW2 and BO. Sure, MW2 was a pathetic excuse for a PC game, but I still got around 50hrs out of it_(jack all, since I ended up getting bored of lag and hackers)_, which is far better than A LOT of other games out there for the same price. 
For example; I payed $90 for ArcaniA and expired all re-playability within 17hrs_(the second half of the game I didn't even enjoy - so much for a real Gothic game)_, Metro2033 in 10hrs and don't even get me started with AvP2010 or Alpha Protocol _(so buggy I barely got two hours worth, and afaik said bugs haven't been fixed)_.

Yes, the CoD games coming out now are basically all the same, but for people like me who get dozens if not hundreds of hours out of the multi alone, it's well worth the $100AUS pricetag *compared to most other games out/coming out these days*.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2010)

*Requirement question*

These specs below are of my second gamer. According to can you run it , it won't play BO. 
Is any one running it with below required specs ? I' hoping the video card can make up for 
what the CPU lacks. 

Processor: Athlon x2 5600 2.8/ Motherboard: Gigabyte M68M-S2P / Cooling: Case OME / 
Memory: 2GB Samsung DDR2 5300/ Video Card: Powercolor HD 4870 1 GB DDR5/ 
Hard Drives : 2 Seagate 80 GB 7200rpm / Optical : Atapi DVDRW Optiac DVDRW/ 
LCD: Proview 19" ws/Case: Systemax (case & cooling)/ 
Sound:Realtek HD onboard(Altec 5.1)/ PSU:550 watt ToPower/
OS:Vista Home Premium 64 bit


----------



## Stak (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.cynamite.de/Call-of-Duty...x-360-und-PC-798374/galerie/1457031/?fullsize

hmm graphics actually look alot beter on pc this time. shadows are bit sharper, textures are WAAYY better. and ofcourse the res and AA are higher. but thats old news.

but somehow the ps3 version looks worst


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 11, 2010)

I just noticed the rapper Ice Cube is the voice of one of the soldiers

PS

Happy veterans day


----------



## bpgt64 (Nov 11, 2010)

Got talked into the PS3 version and I hate it....should have gone with the PC version...but most of my friends are console newbs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 11, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Got talked into the PS3 version and I hate it....should have gone with the PC version...but most of my friends are console newbs.



Return that shit and order from steam or better yet return it and buy bad company 2 and Vietnam DLC


----------



## digibucc (Nov 11, 2010)

Crusader said:


> I'd have to slightly disagree there when it comes to CoD. I payed something like $80-$100AUS for CoD4 and then ended up with literately a MONTHS worth of gameplay through out the last few years - that was more than worth it.
> 
> Same deal with MW2 and BO. Sure, MW2 was a pathetic excuse for a PC game, but I still got around 50hrs out of it_(jack all, since I ended up getting bored of lag and hackers)_, which is far better than A LOT of other games out there for the same price.
> For example; I payed $90 for ArcaniA and expired all re-playability within 17hrs_(the second half of the game I didn't even enjoy - so much for a real Gothic game)_, Metro2033 in 10hrs and don't even get me started with AvP2010 or Alpha Protocol _(so buggy I barely got two hours worth, and afaik said bugs haven't been fixed)_.
> ...



that's a great answer actually, thank you.  but that only really says why it is worth it to you.

I still don't think it's right to price a game on how much people are willing to pay for it/how many hours they will get (solely) , and not on how much the development cost actually was.

what if puzzle quest or bejeweled or all the other small games did that?  people put hundreds of hours into those games.  they'd be more than "AAA" titles.  the only difference is CoD has a name people are WILLING to pay a premium for.  that doesn't make it ok to charge so much, imo.

I do understand now though how it is worth it for you guys. The longest I have played a single game in recent years was BC2, and that's at about 80 hours, and that's over a year.  If I found a game that could keep my attention that long, it'd be worth the price to me too.

that still wouldn't make it "ok" to charge so much though.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I still don't think it's right to price a game on how much people are willing to pay for it/how many hours they will get (solely)



Think what your dingolings would be worth if you 
based it soley on how many hours you played with it


----------



## RockON (Nov 11, 2010)

If you can run CoD MW2 then you can run CoD Black OPs. I did it. I have Radeon HD 5870 and I get 91 Frames everything at highest and max. Screen res 2048 x 1152.
Chears it runs great... 
hope this helps


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What?  I run the COD series on far less than that and I run everything at max.  Single core is sufficient, and a lower tier gfx card is too.  The COD series is extremely well optimized, well at least the engine is.
> 
> BTW:  This is a game I am interested in.  Once I heard about gambling and "One in the Chamber," I knew that this was going to be neat.  I totally skipped MW2 cause of the dedicated server BS, and am glad I did.  Inb4 some politician says:  "Black Ops teaches our kids to gamble and kill taliban, do you want your children to have those values?



MW2 was not at all! i can get 200FPS in CoD4 and maybe 175FPS in WaW, in MW2 it was REALLY laggy like 40FPS :shadedshu


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Got talked into the PS3 version and I hate it....should have gone with the PC version...but most of my friends are console newbs.



The PS3 version is meant to be the worst one........well, its probably better than the Wii version


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 11, 2010)

Just in case you are not a believer, H has posts news about the many issues people are having.  Catalystmakers has also twitted this information about it as well.   Again, still waiting how long it takes them to make some sort of annoucement.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 11, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> well, its probably better than the Wii version



Oh come on, in the Wii version you can at least throw a tomahawk correctly.  On the PC, I have to awkwardly stab for my "g" key to throw it.  I quickly remapped that to middle mouse.  My god they have no idea how to keymap.  

Not to mention the game has lower FPS than me running Crysis maxed out on a 1960's supercomputer.  Fuck, I mean they must have tested the game on a Cray XE6, and then seen that it runs well on that so it must run well on all hardware.  Treyarch is full of idiots.  I can run MW2 flawlessly, but BO?  No.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2010)

I bet the Wii version is the best hands down. At least it has an excuse to only be 8 vs 8 with crappy graphics.


----------



## Stak (Nov 11, 2010)

but does it run good? at  gt470/hd5850 systems? it might run crappier than MW2 but it also lookst better. so thats not a surprise.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2010)

Stak said:


> but does it run good? at  gt470/hd5850 systems? it might run crappier than MW2 but it also lookst better. so thats not a surprise.



Looks better then what?! Its the SAME ENGINE.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Got talked into the PS3 version and I hate it....should have gone with the PC version...but most of my friends are console newbs.



Sell or trade it with me?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 11, 2010)

5.6 million copies sold on 1st day.  MW2 only sold 4.7 million on the 1st day
link


----------



## Stak (Nov 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Looks better then what?! Its the SAME ENGINE.



sorry....... but to me it looks better somehow.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 11, 2010)

Stak said:


> sorry....... but to me it looks better somehow.



Higher res textures, MSAA.


----------



## Stak (Nov 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Higher res textures, MSAA.



 i still dont know the diffrence between csaa, xQ AA, MSAA, and so on.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2010)

I do hate myself for liking the CoD titles.  Big companies like Activision are raping the games industry


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 11, 2010)

Stak said:


> i still dont know the diffrence between csaa, xQ AA, MSAA, and so on.



I posted an answer to this some time ago.  In any case here it is. 

------------
In other news JD 2020 was made a mod over at Steam and he stickied this thread.  Use that as a means to get any sort of information as their main forum is currently down for some sort of maintenance (since yesterday from what I recall).


----------



## HammerON (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay - after a couple days of playing the game for short periods, I change my mind about "liking" this game. I have had it freeze and cause BSOD's on several occasions and am feeling ripped-off for paying $60.00 for this crap. When it is playable it is fun (I like the story line), but because of the many issues I wish I wouldn't have waisted my time and money


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 11, 2010)

im not enjoying SP..... im tired of linear shooters and this one is full of ride on rail overused shooter mechanics


----------



## Frick (Nov 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Looks better then what?! Its the SAME ENGINE.



Wait, are you serious? You know that several games uses the same engines, but improve them from time to time? Jedi Academy used the same engine as Quake 3 and looks tons better. Not to mention gamebryo.

I get your point, but you're wrong.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 12, 2010)

Stak said:


> but does it run good? at  gt470/hd5850 systems? it might run crappier than MW2 but it also lookst better. so thats not a surprise.



Runs completely great on my 5850 with Overdrive maxed out. 35-60FPS with every setting topped and vsync on.   <--[Campaign, I have no experience with online play]

I love the game's visuals, I find myself constantly taking screenshots of the beautiful models, lighting, and vistas.


So there's this part in Vietnam, when you're with Woods and you have to swim under the water up to this boat with two VC in it, and you're supposed to stab them (I guess). Well I've tried this 6 times, and I can never get the dude without being spotted and having to start the section over. What am I doing wrong? I've even tried going on the other side of the boat so he shouldn't be able to see me.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 12, 2010)

I played some MP on my friends Xbox, and I enjoyed myself.  I can't help get the feeling that it's a $60 expansion though.

I'm going to wait for a sale on the game, not that it'll save me much.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 12, 2010)

No slowdown on a _GTX 460 1GB_ or two _HD 5770s_ @ 1920x1080, max settings. Multiplayer seems to be fine (~90 to 100 ping, 2Mbps connection), Philippines.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cheeseball said:


> No slowdown on a _GTX 460 1GB_ or two _HD 5770s_ @ 1920x1080, max settings. Multiplayer seems to be fine (~90 to 100 ping, 2Mbps connection), Philippines.



because you got a 4 core cpu,i have 2 core and it is stuttering like a son of a biscuit


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmm.. I'm gonna drop my Phenom II X2 555 (3.2GHz) in and clock it up to 3.6GHz. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> because you got a 4 core cpu,i have 2 core and it is stuttering like a son of a biscuit



Seems like everyone have problems with stuttering in multiplayer, I don't think it's related to hardware.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 12, 2010)

apparently a patch came out? did it fix the lag?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 12, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> apparently a patch came out? did it fix the lag?



Per the thread over at steam those with most with 4 cores experienced better results than those with just 2.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 12, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Anyone have a link to alleged patch?
> 
> Per Steam:
> 
> ...



as of now there isn't any. But they are working on it ASAP


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=275246

lag video on about black ops lag.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 12, 2010)

One of many different solutions:
video


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 12, 2010)

basically im bored and just got my yearly enlistment bonus payment so i have money to kill.. I loved MW2 MP on the PC... with the current state of the game is it worth purchasing for MP? I have the SP portion and didnt enjoy it all that much, but I dont enjoy any SP on FPS


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 12, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> basically im bored and just got my yearly enlistment bonus payment so i have money to kill.. I loved MW2 MP on the PC... with the current state of the game is it worth purchasing for MP? I have the SP portion and didnt enjoy it all that much, but I dont enjoy any SP on FPS



Yes, the game is better for the most part than MW2 IMO. They just release the patch for STEAM and most of the issues are going away. I know there is still more patches because the game is buggy at times as well..


-UPDATE-

STEAM has finally updated a patch for everyone to download. Make sure you get your's too! 

The only downside is sometimes the game still lags, almost had a crash, but it went away 5 seconds later, Kill Cam still laggy as hell, and lastly, longer loading times. But hey, I take what I got and at least this patch is working for me. Here is my Youtube video showing off the game after the patch.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 12, 2010)

the new patch fixed most of the lag issues. it's extremely playable now. dont forget to delete your "tweaks" that didnt work for fix the lag


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone have this for PS3? I'd love to get down and dirty with some TPUers.

PSN: Se-sKOTosA-Vlaka


----------



## caleb (Nov 12, 2010)

Too bad you guys bought this. Activision should feel the hate for IWNET/MW2.

Funny its the same engine and its like 2 years old now but they still manage to break something for a lot of ppl


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2010)

caleb said:


> Too bad you guys bought this. Activision should feel the hate for IWNET/MW2.
> 
> Funny its the same engine and its like 2 years old now but they still manage to break something for a lot of ppl



My copy was a gift. I did not even request it but since i'm nice I accepted it. Thats why its on the PS3

Otherwise I completely agree with you.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 12, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> My copy was a gift. I did not even request it but since i'm nice I accepted it. Thats why its on the PS3
> 
> Otherwise I completely agree with you.



Yeah, cos the PS3 version is meant to be the worst looking (out of PC, 360 & PS3)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, cos the PS3 version is meant to be the worst looking (out of PC, 360 & PS3)



Well it looks as good as MW2 and that was good enough for me. I got MW2 because I enjoy playing COD with my friends and they aren't PC gamers and own a PS3 like me


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 12, 2010)

for the ingame fps look for this in config_mp.cfg file 


  "seta cg_drawFPS "Simple"

or open the console ~ and type CG_DRAWFPS 1


----------



## caleb (Nov 12, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> for the ingame fps look for this in config_mp.cfg file
> 
> 
> "seta cg_drawFPS "Simple"
> ...



what pad btnz need me press to do ~ or is it on PS3 ? (sorry couldn't help myself ^^)


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 12, 2010)

caleb said:


> what pad btnz need me press to do ~ or is it on PS3 ? (sorry couldn't help myself ^^)



UHM PC USER ONLY!!!!!!! Yeh Im pissed at you .


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2010)

*Just wait ?  ?  ? or buy it ? ? ?*

With all the bugs should I just wait a week or go buy it tonight so I can play it this weekend?
Even if the MP is really buggy I should be able to play the single player long enough for them to 
work out some of the bugs. I play games in like 20 minute intervals. I can't sit at the computer 
for hours. My back and bladder won't allow it


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2010)

BFBC2 had tons of issues too when it first came out. 
This thing was just released, they should be able to 
patch the bugs soon.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 12, 2010)

I still didn't get the game. All my friends are bugging me telling that it's freaking awesome.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 12, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I still didn't get the game. All my friends are bugging me telling that it's freaking awesome.



it is basically mw3 - but without using the name so they can make even more money on that one.  maybe mw2.5
it is a fun game.  it mw2 with improvements and a server browser.  the only question is whether it is worth $60... as was said most games aren't and we still pay it.

at this point, the game has already sold so well that it's impossible to send a message through sales... so if you buy the game it doesn't really matter except for the hit to your wallet.
in short, if you like mw/2 but want real pc support, and a large multiplayer draw, it's not as bad when you look at it like that.



boise49ers said:


> BFBC2 had tons of issues too when it first came out.
> This thing was just released, they should be able to
> patch the bugs soon.



yeah but, to be fair - bfbc2 was a new engine and tried a whole bunch of new things.  this game added pc server browser, and a dive feature - though very cool, does not warrant so many bugs with an engine and online system that's established.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I still didn't get the game. All my friends are bugging me telling that it's freaking awesome.



You know I have the same problem. I hear from everyone they love it. But these same people liked MW2 also and I totally hate that frickin Piece of shit, but love COD 4 and like Cod W@W.
I just don't want to spend $60 and have it be like MW2. I bought MOH and I'm satified with it. It is about what I expected. OK , but not Great.

Give us some advise owners ! Is it anywhere close to COD4 and if you think so did you like MW2 as well ? I have one machine that will run it great, but one I have questions about, but no one is giving me feedback yet. My main question is I have a Dual Core 2.8 Athlon and the Minimum requirements is a Intel Dual Core 2.4. I'm thinking I may just squeeze by with my processor. My card I know will run it 4870 1 GB.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 12, 2010)

Just finished my Playercard design


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> You know I have the same problem. I hear from everyone they love it. But these same people liked MW2 also and I totally hate that frickin Piece of shit, but love COD 4 and like Cod W@W.
> I just don't want to spend $60 and have it be like MW2. I bought MOH and I'm satified with it. It is about what I expected. OK , but not Great.
> 
> Give us some advise owners ! Is it anywhere close to COD4 and if you think so did you like MW2 as well ? I have one machine that will run it great, but one I have questions about, but no one is giving me feedback yet. My main question is I have a Dual Core 2.8 Athlon and the Minimum requirements is a Intel Dual Core 2.4. I'm thinking I may just squeeze by with my processor. My card I know will run it 4870 1 GB.



That rig should run this game ok if it wasnt full of bugs that is! COD4 & MW2 run sweet on my dual core rigs but black ops is rather laggy & not very nice to play because of it. 

From what i've seen black ops doesnt run well on dual cores not even high end ones like an E8600

Hopefully a patch will sort this prob soon


----------



## casual swift (Nov 12, 2010)

I got it on 360...  a have a couple issues here and there - the odd bug or what have you, but for the most part, I'm very satisfied and it's pretty much what I was expecting. I can see myself putting alot of time into the wager mode (one in the chamber to be more specific). It's a blast to play with friends on live... We had 3 xboxes going last night at a buddy's place. Hella fun.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2010)

casual swift said:


> I got it on 360...  a have a couple issues here and there - the odd bug or what have you, but for the most part, I'm very satisfied and it's pretty much what I was expecting. I can see myself putting alot of time into the wager mode (one in the chamber to be more specific). It's a blast to play with friends on live... We had 3 xboxes going last night at a buddy's place. Hella fun.



Shussshhhhhh we dont talk bout xbox here  lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 12, 2010)

casual swift said:


> I got it on 360...  a have a couple issues here and there - the odd bug or what have you, but for the most part, I'm very satisfied and it's pretty much what I was expecting. I can see myself putting alot of time into the wager mode (one in the chamber to be more specific). It's a blast to play with friends on live... We had 3 xboxes going last night at a buddy's place. Hella fun.





I haven't tried Wager mode because I don't gamble it's a fun idea though! So far am enjoying the features of this game. Signing Contracts for more xp and $ is cool too


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 12, 2010)

Badass shot I took last night


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 12, 2010)

Just picked it up before work. Now I cannot wait to finish work to try it out!   Nice screenie BTW!


----------



## pentastar111 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Black Ops at 5760X1080???*

Black Ops at 5760X1080 resolution is less than satisfactory..The view is fine except that everything seems squished. Left4Dead2 scaled very well with NOTHING squished...Is there any way to get things right?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 12, 2010)

ya play at a normal resolution


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 12, 2010)

ohh god,i can only imagine what the textures look like stretched out to that awkward resolution


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 12, 2010)

Aspect ratio?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 12, 2010)

So finally bought it after finding the SP uninteresting... MP im not sure about, im level 8? so ive played a little bit.. but I'd almost rather keep playin MW2 for MP... MW2 seems smoother, the interface is better, the graphics seem more crisp, and theirs no lag... 

I dunno maybe itll grow on me, right now im unsure.

Main Gripes
- Ranked match never finds a match
- Server browser is slow and makes picking a server while still refreshing difficult
- MW2 MP seems to look nicer imo
- Something about the game speed just seems off
- Maps r so so.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 12, 2010)

pentastar111 said:


> Black Ops at 5760X1080 resolution is less than satisfactory..The view is fine except that everything seems squished. Left4Dead2 scaled very well with NOTHING squished...Is there any way to get things right?



might need to tweak FOV


----------



## pentastar111 (Nov 12, 2010)

Why did they do that??? Like I said Left for Dead2 evrything looks normal except for the fisheye effect at the outer 2 screens. ALL of the Call of Duties do this "squish" effect. The "Stalker's" games, like L4D2 scale pretty well.


----------



## scope54 (Nov 12, 2010)

imo turn on supersampling, the games just looks better and (for me at least) I didn't lose any FPS. Seems smoother actually (again could just be me). Also  for ATI users, for me i got shadowing problems with alpha textures with adaptive AA on.

to turn on SSAA:
launch game
press ~ for console
type: r_aaAlpha supersample (nice)
hit enter
leave console by hitting ~


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> So finally bought it after finding the SP uninteresting... MP im not sure about, im level 8? so ive played a little bit.. but I'd almost rather keep playin MW2 for MP... MW2 seems smoother, the interface is better, the graphics seem more crisp, and theirs no lag...
> 
> I dunno maybe itll grow on me, right now im unsure.
> 
> ...



Most honest review of the game I have read so far. I feel the same way. 

The purchasing system I'm not so sure I agree with, I'd rather just level up but its still an interesting implementation. 

The only reason why I'm playing this is over MW2 is because its newer and has Zombies :/


----------



## pentastar111 (Nov 12, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> might need to tweak FOV


 tried that too. No good. Guess I am stuck with 1920X1080


----------



## n-ster (Nov 12, 2010)

yea, your doomed lol, use your other screens for.... stimulation while you play 

Eyeinfinity 5760x1080 is quite popular btw


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 12, 2010)

IDK but yes i know iwhat you are talking about, the people look like midgets with machine guns.... But I don't have a fix for you


----------



## TIGR (Nov 12, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Oh come on, in the Wii version you can at least throw a tomahawk correctly.  On the PC, I have to awkwardly stab for my "g" key to throw it.  I quickly remapped that to middle mouse.  My god they have no idea how to keymap.



"G" works better for me than does the middle mouse button. Everyone is different. Hence, the ability to remap.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 13, 2010)

So, is this game worth buying for multiplayer... worth the fricking $59 price tag? (cant believe this game is $60...)


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 13, 2010)

Killing some zombies, got to lvl 46 by a glitch where they hit u and u fly up and i landed on a tall place where i was unreachable and made it to lvl 46 but i got bored and quit and didnt end the game to see the score as 90% were headshots and they were lining up themselves lol. Level was five in pentagon

Img1. Higer ground where i was. The gun was a upgraded m16 auto





Just to show where i was on higer ground 




Still on higer ground and zombies trying to get to me




Lining there heads in a row again




Mob chasing me to the elevator




The final Mob chase before i quit


----------



## TIGR (Nov 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> So, is this game worth buying for multiplayer... worth the fricking $59 price tag? (cant believe this game is $60...)



I paid $40 from Ebay. Works fine. People I play with have reported the latest update fixing lots of performance issues.

Value? Depends on what you're buying it for. SP campaign? It's good. Fun, good plot, has its own flavor that's worth a play through. MP? A lot of that boils down to how many and which people shift over to Black Ops from CoD4. CoD4 has a strong player community going for it. For me, that community is an important factor in the game's MP value. The MP itself in Black Ops seems decent but I haven't played enough to really comment.

It's less like MW2 than I expected. That is a good thing.

The general consensus I'm getting is that CoD4 is more fluid, and feels more skill-focused and less encumbered, even after accounting for the fact that most of us are more accustomed to maneuvering in CoD4. That makes me feel that CoD4 is better suited to more serious competition players. Black Ops is naturally more cinematic.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> You know I have the same problem. I hear from everyone they love it. But these same people liked MW2 also and I totally hate that frickin Piece of shit, but love COD 4 and like Cod W@W.
> I just don't want to spend $60 and have it be like MW2. I bought MOH and I'm satified with it. It is about what I expected. OK , but not Great.
> 
> Give us some advise owners ! Is it anywhere close to COD4 and if you think so did you like MW2 as well ? I have one machine that will run it great, but one I have questions about, but no one is giving me feedback yet. My main question is I have a Dual Core 2.8 Athlon and the Minimum requirements is a Intel Dual Core 2.4. I'm thinking I may just squeeze by with my processor. My card I know will run it 4870 1 GB.



I'm the same way. Absolutely LOVED CoD4, WaW was ok, and MW2 was a steaming pile of shit.

I want to know what this game is the most like.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm the same way. Absolutely LOVED CoD4, WaW was ok, and MW2 was a steaming pile of shit.
> 
> I want to know what this game is the most like.



It's closer to CoD4 than MW2 is, but it's still more like MW2 than it is like CoD4. WaW and MW2 had a one night stand and Black Ops is the love child that resulted. And in its defense, it takes the best each has to offer and tosses a flavor of its own on top. But I can't rank it up there with CoD4, at least not yet.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2010)

Then it's not worth $60 to me. It needs to be CoD4 quality or better for me to even remotely considering paying $60 for it. Hell, I only paid $40 for CoD4 (on sale), like 3 months after it released.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Then it's not worth $60 to me. It needs to be CoD4 quality or better for me to even remotely considering paying $60 for it. Hell, I only paid $40 for CoD4 (on sale), like 3 months after it released.



Right now that sounds like the right choice to me. Looking back, if I didn't have to get it to benchmark and be familiar with the games my clients play (half my clients are gamers), I wouldn't have bought it.

Down the road, it's a question mark. As patches/updates are released and we see how the community shifts to back either game, Black Ops may start to shine. And of course, we're not all looking for the same thing in multiplayer FPS gaming, so a lot of it depends on your taste.

If you're happy with CoD4, didn't like MW2, and don't have any particular reason to play Black Ops ... I wouldn't buy it. Once I'm done benching Black Ops, guess what I'm going to do? I'm probably going to go back to playing CoD4.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

Guys,

has any of you tried to run this game with eyefinity?  I set the resolution to 5040x1050 and the game just looks stretched.  I have tried all available aspect ratios and nothing changes.  Any suggestions?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 13, 2010)

So how do you play the other zombie lv's the other 2 are blacked out on mine?, and i get lag with shadows on as well any one found out why?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20913 
here is a fix mate


----------



## digibucc (Nov 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> has any of you tried to run this game with eyefinity?  I set the resolution to 5040x1050 and the game just looks stretched.  I have tried all available aspect ratios and nothing changes.  Any suggestions?



i haven't tried but it does have that FOV option, have you tried messing with that?

some games are just not coded to fill the screen properly.  as you said it stretches, leaving everything out of proportion.  FOV can help but thye might have simply not given you the control you need to make it look good.

i'll try a little later today and see if i come up with anything, I just don't have the third monitor hooked up atm...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> So how do you play the other zombie lv's the other 2 are blacked out on mine?, and i get lag with shadows on as well any one found out why?



On the title screen, escape from the chair and type DOA into the computer.  This will unlock Dead Ops Arcade.  To unlock 'FIVE', complete the single player campaign.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i haven't tried but it does have that FOV option, have you tried messing with that?
> 
> some games are just not coded to fill the screen properly.  as you said it stretches, leaving everything out of proportion.  FOV can help but thye might have simply not given you the control you need to make it look good.
> 
> i'll try a little later today and see if i come up with anything, I just don't have the third monitor hooked up atm...



Where do you mess with the FOV?    ....and thanks bro.


----------



## sapetto (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice got the game today and is much fun - cant connect to any server...  I see the servers but when i press join it stays on 'downloading game data' ... And according to the Steam forums its not only me but a lot of players have this issue


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> On the title screen, escape from the chair and type DOA into the computer.  This will unlock Dead Ops Arcade.  To unlock 'FIVE', complete the single player campaign.



nar typed 3arc unlock instead


----------



## digibucc (Nov 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where do you mess with the FOV?    ....and thanks bro.



settings->graphics->field of view

in mp at least.. haven't checked sp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

digibucc said:


> settings->graphics->field of view
> 
> in mp at least.. haven't checked sp



Hmmm, I'll give that a shot but I didn't see it if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 13, 2010)

It's at the very bottom of the graphics options screen CP. You'll see it there, I was actually pretty happy to see it there after the BC2 issue with editing an ini to change FOV or using an editor program.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow with some of the patches they just released the other day, the game runs much smoother and at a MUCH higher FPS.  I am surprised they fixed it this fast!


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 13, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wow with some of the patches they just released the other day, the game runs much smoother and at a MUCH higher FPS.  I am surprised they fixed it this fast!



Treyarch is good with supporting their CoD games.  They were badass on patching the bugs out of WaW.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 13, 2010)

Man, I'm on the fence about this game. Is the multiplayer engaging, fun, non shitty?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

Guys, I don't see the FOV in the graphics settings, it's not there?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I don't see the FOV in the graphics settings, it's not there?



you must be looking in single player, i don't see it there.  it is in multiplayer.
try it in multiplayer and if it works then look for an ini setting in single



Chicken Patty said:


> Where would I find this INI setting?



that's just a guess from past experience, as to this specific game idk.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

Where would I find this INI setting?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 13, 2010)

Steam > Steam Apps > Common > Call of Duty Black Ops > Players  - at least that's where the CFG files are.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, I had to use the widescreenfixer to get it going properly.  Really enjoying the game now.


----------



## phenomenon1991 (Nov 13, 2010)

*COD Black Ops ''Press any Key'' Freeze*

hmmm, I wonder how does press any key screen freezes...???
I have system requirements for game, I read many forums that many people have this bug like I do....

If someone can help me, please do so....I'm desperate...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 13, 2010)

theirs a cod thread.. post there


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 13, 2010)

Your specs are rather low to run black ops ! So even when you do get passed this screen freeze prob i would say the game isnt going to run to well.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2010)

If my laptop can run black ops, your computer can too.  Don't take that shit from people who don't know better.  The opening screen does freeze for about 3 seconds for me, you just have to wait it out.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 13, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If my laptop can run black ops, your computer can too.  Don't take that shit from people who don't know better.  The opening screen does freeze for about 3 seconds for me, you just have to wait it out.



Think you need to take another look at his system specs ! Singler core cpu, 2gb ram & a hd4650 ddr2 ! Yeah black ops gunna run sweet on that


----------



## pentastar111 (Nov 13, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20913
> here is a fix mate


WooHoo!!!~!!!!! Worked!!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!! You ever make it to L.A. come to my work I'll get you a beer, or three.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 13, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> Think you need to take another look at his system specs ! Singler core cpu, 2gb ram & a hd4650 ddr2 ! Yeah black ops gunna run sweet on that



should run fine on low actually


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 13, 2010)

It *will* run fine on those specs, just with reduced eye candy.

Id firstly try reinstalling the game, if no luck id potentially luck at an unstable overclock? Driver conflict? HDD issues?

Good luck with getting it sorted


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 14, 2010)

Think some people here seem to wildly overate the old AMD Athlon LE-1640 2.70 ghz ! Ive had AMD64 rigs before & even a hd4650 is greatly bottle necked by that cpu. 

Thats a basic buy version the Athlon LE-1640 2.70 has a DDR mem controller & just 512K L2

Plus that cpu is unlikely to have SSE3 technology, Hence the game freezes after the loading screens.  

Black ops minimum system requirements : E6600 or AMD Phenom x3 8750 

I'd say both them cpu's are around 10 or 15 times more powerful than a AMD64 le


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2010)

+1


----------



## twinghost (Nov 14, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> Think some people here seem to wildly overate the old AMD Athlon LE-1640 2.70 ghz ! Ive had AMD64 rigs before & even a hd4650 is greatly bottle necked by that cpu.
> 
> Thats a basic buy version the Athlon LE-1640 2.70 has a DDR mem controller & just 512K L2
> 
> ...



something tells me your severly underestimate the single core processors, i was told no way i can play modern warfare 2 and i could, infact i could play it on fairly nice graphics too an without any game lag, you obviously buy into the requirements posted by the actual companies a bit too much

1. they dont want people thinking that they didnt abuse the power you can get from PC's today

2. they are more than happy to watch you upgrade your computer because it means in the future they will sell more games that actually DO need those requirements


----------



## artic (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the samr freeze problem, hope we'll find something soon....


----------



## artic (Nov 14, 2010)

Alright! Thanks guys, fix work for me too...


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 14, 2010)

I have it running on my second machine. Setting are all set low, but it plays. 
Going to do some more tweaking tomorrow. Runs great on the quad all set high.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 14, 2010)

In MP settings it is...dunno about SP...and that's what CP was after iirc...

Just got off some MP action...very annoyed our team server kept crashing...disconnecting everyone. Glad it's cheaper than a BC2 server...but we didn't pay for this kind of service. The gameplay is good when it's working right...but every couple of matches. Bah...oh well. I have had quite a bit of fun with this game thus far...getting ready to start the SP for the first time.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> Think some people here seem to wildly overate the old AMD Athlon LE-1640 2.70 ghz ! Ive had AMD64 rigs before & even a hd4650 is greatly bottle necked by that cpu.
> 
> Thats a basic buy version the Athlon LE-1640 2.70 has a DDR mem controller & just 512K L2
> 
> ...



the key point there is lack of SSE3. Cod4 (modern warfare 1) had the same issue, its specs called for an athlon 64 3000+ and people whined their athlon XP 3000+ couldnt run it cause it 'met the specs' - they had lacking SSE support, and the game wouldnt run.


(A solution inevitable came up by modifying some game files there, but its the same deal here - system is too old for the game)


----------



## digibucc (Nov 14, 2010)

Kursah said:


> In MP settings it is...dunno about SP...and that's what CP was after iirc...
> 
> Just got off some MP action...very annoyed our team server kept crashing...disconnecting everyone. Glad it's cheaper than a BC2 server...but we didn't pay for this kind of service. The gameplay is good when it's working right...but every couple of matches. Bah...oh well. I have had quite a bit of fun with this game thus far...getting ready to start the SP for the first time.



how do i find your server(if that's cool)? is your name kursah in game?



DannibusX said:


> I caved.


me too... fun


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 14, 2010)

I caved.  See you fools in game.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 14, 2010)

Kursah said:


> In MP settings it is...dunno about SP...and that's what CP was after iirc...
> 
> Just got off some MP action...very annoyed our team server kept crashing...disconnecting everyone. Glad it's cheaper than a BC2 server...but we didn't pay for this kind of service. The gameplay is good when it's working right...but every couple of matches. Bah...oh well. I have had quite a bit of fun with this game thus far...getting ready to start the SP for the first time.


I'm playing the SP first. It is a lot like World@War and MW2 SP which was the only thing I liked about MW2. Been OK so far. I'm holding off on the MP until the bugs get worked out.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 14, 2010)

digibucc said:


> how do i find your server(if that's cool)? is your name kursah in game?



Search for Team BeerMe HC Server in the T section or similar. There is only one Team BeerMe server out there...I can find it about one out of 10 full server list refreshes which is better than a few days ago. Wish they would allow ya to type in the server you're searching for lol.

Yep I'm Kursah in game. Anyone with the clan tag TBM is representing Team BeerMe. We have done primarily Hardcore TDM, but have done some Domination and other styles that are allowed in hardcore mode. Feel free to hop in at anytime. When the server is up and going it seems to fill up quick, but the damn crashes today have just been aggravating as all get out. Hope to see ya in game!



boise49ers said:


> I'm playing the SP first. It is a lot like World@War and MW2 SP which was the only thing I liked about MW2. Been OK so far. I'm holding off on the MP until the bugs get worked out.



I played a little of W@W but never finished it (still need to), did not get MW2...I'll wait for it to go bargain bin pricing now that BO is out. I haven't started the SP yet...I think I'm gonna take a break and continue my Fallout 3 run to give me a break. I put in some serious CoD BO time today lol. The game is a blast when things line up right, that's for sure! Lookin' forward to the SP, hope it's as good as CoD4's...I played that SP at least 3 or 4 times thru I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 14, 2010)

phenomenon1991 said:


> hmmm, I wonder how does press any key screen freezes...???
> I have system requirements for game, I read many forums that many people have this bug like I do....
> 
> If someone can help me, please do so....I'm desperate...



When  you go in any game shop or on stream site STOP LOOK AND THINK ?
And freezes...........yes freezes and just think do i what two by this crap on the shelf ?
That i see in front of me and by it and install it on my p.c.........
And patch it every day i try and play.?

I give up on cod 4 when i had it 2 years back was ok but lag lag lag all for 25 pounds cool 

that day i give up on all cod games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 14, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I caved.  See you fools in game.



u and me both.... its weird, i average a 2:1 kill to death in MW2 but this speed in black ops is jus weird.... its like the game cant decide if its a run and gun shooter or a tactical game....

On other note, f the huey... that shit is so overpowered. its on station wayyyyyy too long.


ps... im drunk... i hate shots of devils springs


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> When  you go in any game shop or on stream site STOP LOOK AND THINK ?
> And freezes...........yes freezes and just think do i what two by this crap on the shelf ?
> That i see in front of me and by it and install it on my p.c.........
> And patch it every day i try and play.?
> ...



I wonder why that could be? Maybe because your system is too out dated for the game now you ever considered upgrading your system then you will see huge improvements on games like COD.
Heres some of my campaign screenshot i taken on maxed settings with V-sync enabled on my GTX460:


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 14, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> u and me both.... its weird, i average a 2:1 kill to death in MW2 but this speed in black ops is jus weird.... its like the game cant decide if its a run and gun shooter or a tactical game....
> 
> On other note, f the huey... that shit is so overpowered. its on station wayyyyyy too long.
> 
> ...



I had some performance issues that was holding me back, but then I remembered to turn off my advanced options in CCC.  Then I realized I am suffering from consolitis and was playing the game on the Xbox earlier on my friends account so that has me off.  Then I realized that people still play the game like it's Halo so I decided to take a break.  I'll be playing as often as I can though, since it's running so smoothly now and I relearn the PC controls.

Anyone can feel free to add me on Steam, I go by DannibusX currently.  Sometimes known as CatAids, Stranger Danger or Jason Statham.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> When  you go in any game shop or on stream site STOP LOOK AND THINK ?
> And freezes...........yes freezes and just think do i what two by this crap on the shelf ?
> That i see in front of me and by it and install it on my p.c.........
> And patch it every day i try and play.?
> ...



Honestly man your rig should push both of those games just fine. your specs are low but well within minimum spec. Something else is up friend.

I ran all CoD games fine. Honestly as much as I hate the route they are going they are well programed games. If something isn't working right chances are its on your end. Have you ran 3D Mark or OCCT lately to test system stability?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly man your rig should push both of those games just fine. your specs are low but well within minimum spec. Something else is up friend.
> 
> I ran all CoD games fine. Honestly as much as I hate the route they are going they are well programed games. If something isn't working right chances are its on your end. Have you ran 3D Mark or OCCT lately to test system stability?



i can max mw2 and that uses a newer engine and waw i never had a problem with even when i play lost planet 2 in DX11 on max no lag or stutters, but in blackops in sp i get some stutters and in mp i cant play it smoothly with out shadows turned off even when there off the game should run better than it is, and looking at the console in mp there heaps of errors


----------



## sapetto (Nov 14, 2010)

Whats with the prone craze in the game recently?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 14, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Whats with the prone craze in the game recently?



it can be useful.  i think people are exploring it now - once they realize it's not a good idea to do ALL the time, most will stop.  others will look stupid and get shot.

but it adds to the game, i like it.  have to aim up and down a lot more.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2010)

I love it when people go prone.  That means I can jump over their heads, they can't shoot me, and I can knife them.  Idiots.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 14, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I love it when people go prone.  That means I can jump over their heads, they can't shoot me, and I can knife them.  Idiots.



if you are close enough, that is


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 14, 2010)

I am not a fan of this franchise (Battlefield Woooooo! ) but I sure do love that  "there's a soldier in all of us" TV commercial. Especially how it's a mix of celebs and regular people including younger girls.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 14, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I am not a fan of this franchise (Battlefield Woooooo! ) but I sure do love that  "there's a soldier in all of us" TV commercial. Especially how it's a mix of celebs and regular people including younger girls.



the chef at the end, just fucking epic!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly man your rig should push both of those games just fine. your specs are low but well within minimum spec. Something else is up friend.
> 
> I ran all CoD games fine. Honestly as much as I hate the route they are going they are well programed games. If something isn't working right chances are its on your end. Have you ran 3D Mark or OCCT lately to test system stability?



I don't even think he can with his rig mailman his running a single core and outdated p4 overclocked and then only 2GB of ram? i don't think thats even enough to run the game how he wants it to in my opinion,he should really consider upgrading his whole system if he wants to play today's games.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I don't even think he can with his rig mailman his running a single core and outdated p4 overclocked and then only 2GB of ram? i don't think thats even enough to run the game how he wants it to in my opinion,he should really consider upgrading his whole system if he wants to play today's games.



He should be able to run the game on his outdated system specs.  2gb of ram is small?  I think not!  If my laptop can run the game, his rig should be able to run it.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 14, 2010)

i caved and got it. single player is nice, but its a lot easier then bfbc2 aiming wise and killing enemies. idk im still iffy im going to try the multiplayer


----------



## digibucc (Nov 14, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i caved and got it. single player is nice, but its a lot easier then bfbc2 aiming wise and killing enemies. idk im still iffy im going to try the multiplayer



to buy cod and not play multiplayer seems like such a waste imo, their sp campaigns are always lacking.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> He should be able to run the game on his outdated system specs.  2gb of ram is small?  I think not!  If my laptop can run the game, his rig should be able to run it.



Well i would say the game requires at least a dual core.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it true that they re-introduced lean into the game?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i would say the game requires at least a dual core.



Untrue.  What do you base that off of?  I can disable one of my cores on my laptop and still run the game.  Try that for yourself.  Tell me, does the game still run?  Hint:  It will!



f22a4bandit said:


> Is it true that they re-introduced lean into the game?



Yes, Q and E are lean.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 14, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yes, Q and E are lean.



Thank the Lord! One of the many reasons I didn't even bother with MW2 in the first place! I wish BFBC2 had lean as well. People underestimate the power of LEAN.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 14, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Thank the Lord! One of the many reasons I didn't even bother with MW2 in the first place! I wish BFBC2 had lean as well. People underestimate the power of LEAN.



bc2 would be insane with lean


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Thank the Lord! One of the many reasons I didn't even bother with MW2 in the first place! I wish BFBC2 had lean as well. People underestimate the power of LEAN.



I have to say, I have not really messed with lean.  Problem is, I never get to the spot where I can see out of the corner, you know?  I guess it takes lots of trial and error to get good at judging where the perfect lean spot is.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Untrue.  What do you base that off of?  I can disable one of my cores on my laptop and still run the game.  Try that for yourself.  Tell me, does the game still run?  Hint:  It will!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Q and E are lean.



Well okay if it can run single core just fine then okay i agree your statement,however what would you say the issue with him not being able to play any cod games fine? I played COD4 on an 3650 and it ran just fine when i had one but he seems to be having issues with only COD itself.
I never found lean quite useful to me.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well okay if it can run single core just fine then okay i agree your statement,however what would you say the issue with him not being able to play any cod games fine? I played COD4 on an 3650 and it ran just fine when i had one but he seems to be having issues with only COD itself.
> I never found lean quite useful to me.



Yeah, COD: BO is terribly optimized for PC.  IMO, they released WAY too early.  They have fixed some things in the patches, but I had to do major config hacks to have it run smoothly for me.   The game will be fixed eventually, but for now, it is the game being badly coded.  Give it another week.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well i suppose BO is badly optimised kinda reminds me since changing settings makes no difference for me,run it on 4x AA with no v-sync goes all jumpy and then 16x AA with v-sync it runs okayish with "40-60" fps and i get that on 4x AA with no v-sync but it isn't smooth.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah the game just doesn't scale.  I had similar issues.  FYI, people saying the game is horribly CPU dependent are dumb.  The game needs a better GPU than anything.  I keep clocking down my laptop and performance does not drop that much.  GPU is most important.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well i don't think it be fixed by patches i mean look at crysis.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 14, 2010)

So, is it worth buying for multiplayer? I need someone to give an educated answer here..$59 is a lot for this game, Bad Company 2 was only $49...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 14, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i don't think it be fixed by patches i mean look at crysis.



Crysis is intensive because the engine was new and unoptimized and pushed GPU's of the time to their limits.

cod:bo is on an older engine and just needs to be tweaked a bit to get it running smoother.. I for one dont notice any slowdown that seem game related. Most lag is network related, and seems like something they can fix with some network optimization that will come with patches.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 14, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> So, is it worth buying for multiplayer? I need someone to give an educated answer here..$59 is a lot for this game, Bad Company 2 was only $49...



I honestly liked MW2 multi alot more... only reason im sticking with bo is because i dropped the money on it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> So, is it worth buying for multiplayer? I need someone to give an educated answer here..$59 is a lot for this game, Bad Company 2 was only $49...



I would say it is worth it if you like the game type.  BC2 is more "this is srs combat guise" while BO is more arcade combat if you get that I mean.  BO is faster paced, while BC2 is more "we have to put this tank here, and you go medic."  If you like structured gameplay, BC2, for more "ZOMG IMA SHOOT YOU OMG RC-XD INBOUND ZOMG," then BO is more your thing.  

Personally, I like BO for its informality.  BC2 is fun when I am playing with people I know.  BO is more for just playing.  If you like just being able to sit down and play, get BO.  



kurosagi01 said:


> Well i don't think it be fixed by patches i mean look at crysis.



I played Crysis on an AMD single core Athlon 3800+ and 7900gt.  It ran on medium and just fine.


----------



## choppy (Nov 15, 2010)

agree with shibdib

online is just missing something which doesnt make it 'addictive' for me.  i'm not the best player, and i repeatedly got my arse wooped on MW2 but I just enjoyed playing the game and gettin the few kills that I did. BO online is slower than MW2 and its just "RC-XD" spam. i spawn ans its rc-xd boom. pathetic.

Some very frustrating parts in single player, whats with the endless-spawning of bad guys moments?? and flying the Hind is so ridiculous ...awful controls. 

In all honesty they took a few steps forward with customising your character etc. however I feel Treyarch took more steps back. A lack of development on visual detail and sound for me. Thats the basis to any good video game and this game lacks it.

and who's idea was it to put Ice Cube in a game ?! LMAO!!! I cringe when I hear his stupid voiceovers on multiplayer. terrible. £40 definitely well spent. Neverr again


----------



## TIGR (Nov 15, 2010)

My clan has a Black Ops server hosted at GameServers. I'd like to make it private for a match. How can I password it? Is there an rcon command that will do the trick?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 15, 2010)

Just finished the game, I thought it was very good. The plot wasn't making much sense at all until about 60% of the way through, then it all came together nicely. Fighting Zombies as JFK was also fun for a little while, but it's kind of eerie playing by yourself.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> but it's kind of eerie playing by yourself.



Then play online and party with Nixon.  The voices are so funny to listen to, and the comments they spew are hilarious!


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah the game just doesn't scale.  I had similar issues.  FYI, people saying the game is horribly CPU dependent are dumb.  The game needs a better GPU than anything.  I keep clocking down my laptop and performance does not drop that much.  GPU is most important.


Well I'm running it with a 2.8 dual core and a 4870 1 gig and on that machine I have to have all eye candy turned off and dropped the res way down too. It does play good after the tweaks . I think it is a resource hog on the CPU and GPU. On my good gamer it hiccupped a little at 1920x1080 so I dropped it to 1680x1050 and it plays perfect now with all eye candy. I'm liking this alot more then MW2 just because how you can buy the perks you want and it isn't so over perked. Still like BFBC2 more though. Buying a second copy of that this week so I can set up in home matches where we can team up or go head to head.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 15, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Then play online and party with Nixon.  The voices are so funny to listen to, and the comments they spew are hilarious!



When it drops down to $30 or so I'll buy the game to play online


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 15, 2010)

TIGR said:


> My clan has a Black Ops server hosted at GameServers. I'd like to make it private for a match. How can I password it? Is there an rcon command that will do the trick?



I havent admined a server in years, way I used to do it when i ran my own cod:uo clan was make seperate configs for different situations. Like a scrim config with a password in it and the other settings setup to cal/twl standards.

You need ftp access for that. 

Ingame try /rcon sv_password "password"


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Found I could jump through the air into the gondola and back safely this evening...
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/BlackOpsMP2010-11-1500-37-13-66.jpg
> 
> ...



You realize your aspect ratio is incorrect.  Set it to 4:3 and it should make things look more normal, if you are indeed playing at the res I think you are playing at.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 15, 2010)

I have to say, I really enjoyed playing wager matches. I played on my friend's pc to give the game a whirl and I definitely enjoyed it. If Treyarch increases Ranked match lobby sizes to, say, between 24 and 32 I think MP will improve.

I did notice some of the lag that everyone talked about. Also, the killcam being glitchy is annoying. Overall though, I liked it. Graphics seem improved over MW2, although just a shade. The game play is fun. I might actually pick this title up further along down the road.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 15, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> I havent admined a server in years, way I used to do it when i ran my own cod:uo clan was make seperate configs for different situations. Like a scrim config with a password in it and the other settings setup to cal/twl standards.
> 
> You need ftp access for that.
> 
> Ingame try /rcon sv_password "password"



You don't get FTP access for ranked/unranked atm... password won't work on a ranked server, gotta change it to unranked. At least that's what the guy running my team's server ended up doing...then you can do whatever you want, if it's ranked it's very limited to what you can do.

If you use the pro rcon that Anubis is working on ( http://forums.gameservers.com/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=41871 ), you have a dvar screen you can type commands into and see what's been set when the list is loaded. Very handy if ya wanna get things setup before going in.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Found I could jump through the air into the gondola and back safely this evening...  (Yes, I am claiming ownership of this one lol)
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/BlackOpsMP2010-11-1500-37-13-66.jpg
> 
> ...



lol Ive seen people doing this since launch day


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

So, tried out the SP for about an hour and a half. Absolutely hate it. It just doesn't flow nicely at all, and the story is just lame so far.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> So, tried out the SP for about an hour and a half. Absolutely hate it. It just doesn't flow nicely at all, and the story is just lame so far.



not every one will like it i thought BF BC2 SP was a waste of my life, even more mw and mw2 was crap as well waw was good in my books.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> So, tried out the SP for about an hour and a half. Absolutely hate it. It just doesn't flow nicely at all, and the story is just lame so far.



The story makes no damn sense for the first 2 or 3 hours. It always had a nice flow to me though, the controls and visuals were both very smooth.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Found I could jump through the air into the gondola and back safely this evening...  (Yes, I am claiming ownership of this one lol)
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/BlackOpsMP2010-11-1500-37-13-66.jpg
> 
> ...



Bwahahahaha at the textures.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bwahahahaha at the textures.



agreed.... those images look terrible.


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 15, 2010)

I completed this game's campaign a few days ago (one the same day I downloaded and installed it) and I am more impressed with this game than the previous COD Modern Warfare 2 release as to me this game seemed to be a bit longer than the previous release (but still a game that can be completed within 6 hours) as well as to me the story was much better and I was able to understand it very easily once I completed the whole game.

I would understand why some people either wouldn't understand or simply dislike the game as it is like a film where 



Spoiler



in the end you find that a person who was always by the main character's side happened to be the split personality side of the main character


, this would be more evident to people who understands the game and have completed it too.

Overall I would say it's good, but not something I would say is the best game of the year in comparison to other games as there is better out there including games that have yet to come out (or so I hope).


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2010)

fusionblu: i have no idea if what you said was actually a spoiler, but i tagged it anyway.


if you seriously spoiled the ending of the game, then i am going to have to do very, VERY bad things to you in your sleep.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Found I could jump through the air into the gondola and back safely this evening...  (Yes, I am claiming ownership of this one lol)
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/BlackOpsMP2010-11-1500-37-13-66.jpg
> 
> ...




All i'm going to say is. :

WTF? Why are your playing the game at such shitty graphics with a 980X and HD5870? 
I played the game on a 4870 yesterday and it runs smooth with much better graphics. And why do you want 125FPS?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Did he just ruin the fucking ending?!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did he just ruin the fucking ending?!



i hope not. i had to read it to spoiler tag it.

he was either spoiling it, OR he was giving an analogy which was very similar to a spoiler anyway.


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> fusionblu: i have no idea if what you said was actually a spoiler, but i tagged it anyway.
> 
> 
> if you seriously spoiled the ending of the game, then i am going to have to do very, VERY bad things to you in your sleep.



I be honest with you the fact is it is and it isn't a spoiler. To make it clear it is a referance to a spoiler which I really was surprised about in the game's story, something that would surprise most people and is probably a first in the COD games I've played (which would be MW2 and World at War).

P.S: What I said isn't really the ending, but towards it, you will see.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> I be honest with you the fact is it is and it isn't a spoiler. To make it clear it is a referance to a spoiler which I really was surprised about in the game's story, something that would surprise most people and is probably a first in the COD games I've played (which would be MW2 and World at War).
> 
> P.S: What I said isn't really the ending, but towards it, you will see.



Screw you. I hate you.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> I be honest with you the fact is it is and it isn't a spoiler. To make it clear it is a referance to a spoiler which I really was surprised about in the game's story, something that would surprise most people and is probably a first in the COD games I've played (which would be MW2 and World at War).
> 
> P.S: What I said isn't really the ending, but towards it, you will see.



Go to bed !


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL 

(It wasn't my intention to spoil anything for anyone, I thought 99% of the posters in this thread had already played the game...)


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> "Bwahahahaha at the textures."
> 
> "agreed.... those images look terrible."
> 
> ...



Kinda seems that way, doesn't it? lol.

But I see what they are saying. They're just saying that you don't actually benefit from 125fps (unless you have a high refresh CRT, your name is Steve Austin, and your body cost $6,000,000), so there is no need to lower detail so much.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> So, they are saying it was a dumb idea to test it out? All ideas have been tried and there is no need for experimentation? Silly me...



No, they aren't saying that, they are just saying not to leave it that way.

And they are just breaking your balls anyway.  Don't take things so seriously.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> So, they are saying it was a dumb idea to test it out? All ideas have been tried and there is no need for experimentation? Silly me...



well not totally, but yes.  just because that idea wasn't great doesn't mean "all ideas have been tried"

imo, even if it ran a little better it looked absolutely horrible.  i see no information to have been gained by it.

I would have said nothing but this response i've quoted just felt so...snarky.  you can't blame people for thinking it's a dumb idea.  show us something of value that came from it and i'll change my mind.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> MW2 was a piece of dung and WaW was boring. I still haven't bought MW2, because it is still $60. I'll buy it when it's $20. Zombies do not add great excitement for me. Yeah, it's ok sometimes, but doesn't add any real value to a game.
> 
> I hope BO is better than the last 2 releases. CoD4 was the last good one.



I put it between COD W@W and COD 4. They got rid of some of the ridulous crap. The single player so far reminds me of a cross between those 2 games. So far it is OK in my eyes. Still like Battlefield for MP though. 
I read on an earlier thread you can set up LAN games through there servers. That would be impossible as only one person can be logged on to an account at once. You defenitely can't play on their servers if you are logged out like you have to do for COD 4 games.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Trying these settings now. Framerates down, but not as low as original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turn your anistropic filtering all the way up. It shouldn't really hit you that bad. AA is the real killer. Also, lower your FOV a little. You're getting somewhat of a fisheye effect going on, plus the game has to render more when your FOV is so high.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Trying these settings now. Framerates down, but not as low as original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap those textures are horrible!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Holy crap those textures are horrible!



jpg and no AF.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> jpg and no AF.



Show me one with the AF all the way up. I bet it ain't no better.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Show me one with the AF all the way up. I bet it ain't no better.



Not a lot, but some at least. The game doesn't look too awful bad on normal.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Changed settings...I don't think what you guys are seeing is the same as I am.



Use png for screen shots, and host them on techpowerup.org
Don't attach them to the post.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 15, 2010)

i get major memory leaks with this game anyone else have this problem??


----------



## Boneface (Nov 15, 2010)

When i was running 1 or 2 of my cards i was getting a bit of lag/stutter, my buddy with 2 gtx580s was getting the samething, once we turned shadows off and left the rest cranked up the problems were gone, game runs so smooth!


----------



## digibucc (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Any difference with png?
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/BlackOpsMP2010-11-1511-02-00-87.png
> ...



smallish res but much better imo, less jaggies and blurs


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

Are you resizing?

Don't do that. Set fraps to use png, and just upload the raw png. Don't resize, crop or anything.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I have to say the SP story line does sound pretty cool and I am impressed but I still am not going to buy this. At least not now at full price.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 15, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I have to say the SP story line does sound pretty cool and I am impressed but I still am not going to buy this. At least not now at full price.



the thing is, cod games are notorious (to me at least)  for keeping full price for a long time.

mw2 is still $60 in most places


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't use photobucket. It resizes.

Use www.techpowerup.org


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

Really? Damn, that's a huge png.

Will http://www.freeimagehosting.net/ work?


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Changed settings...I don't think what you guys are seeing is the same as I am. Want me to crank everything up and post the pic's?



dude whats up with the car its like transparent or some shit like that .....oh and look at the tires its like a clown car


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

lol. That works I suppose.

Look a little better, but still seems amiss for some reason. Maybe just a shitty map?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, so much debate over screenshots


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, that looks better to me.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Don't know if this is any better.
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/BlackOpsMP2010-11-1511-44-39-23.png
> ...



turn vsync off it sucks and people playing with out it will be able to turn faster than you, and you also can make a private game and change your max fps i did just open the console and type /com_maxfps i have mine on 150.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2010)

Keep in mind if you do mess with you FPS, it must be in multiples of 30, otherwise you will have weird issues.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 15, 2010)

bleh im already bored......


----------



## erixx (Nov 15, 2010)

70 € ? I am playing the recent update to Forgotten Hope 2 (BF2 mod) its free and it is amazing, freaking amazing! Sorry to spam the thread but FH2 has no club


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 15, 2010)

il give a shout in the pos for this game its gona be ace when theyve patched it right its not bad for some till then , i get occasional lagyness and multi errors in local file but heyho it works ish is fun


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 15, 2010)

my xp points went off the charts!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> my xp points went off the charts!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/over_XPpoints.jpg



Looks like you with your XP hacks or something.  Don't lie now, did you try to cheat?  

No, this is just a bug for some of us.  If the server is updating while you level up the exp will "overflow" as shown in your screenshot.


----------



## finndrummer (Nov 16, 2010)

*C.O.D Black OPS lag/stuttering Fix*

I just want to share this with you, i found that a config.cfg file helped people to fix this problem, the game was laggy for me avg fps : 40-50 with an i5@3.6 and GTX 460 Sli, i tried it and now running the game with 70-80 average fps with maximum settings (AA : 16x, Max AF, Shadows..) and with absolutely no lag :
config.cfg
config_mp.cfg
Files are located on "players" folder, Backup your files first then you have to redo all your settings.
It may work or not for you 
Thanks.


*Backup your original files first, and use at own risk!*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2010)

so it just overwrites some files?


FYI, i have no FPS problems. 16xAA and AF with no issues except ping (grrr).


lets see if theres a trend in hardware, with those that have problems


----------



## Burnnitdown (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you know which changes were made?  I've not had any lag after day one, but I know a few who still do, and it would be nice to give them a console command instead of a file changing all of their settings.

Don't know if I ever filled out my specs, running an i7 860 and 5850.


----------



## finndrummer (Nov 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so it just overwrites some files?
> 
> 
> FYI, i have no FPS problems. 16xAA and AF with no issues except ping (grrr).
> ...



Yes overwrite, I tried it on single player, don't know about Multi. So you have no FPS problems ? i really don't know why it's laggy for me and a majority of people with good rigs.



Burnnitdown said:


> Do you know which changes were made?  I've not had any lag after day one, but I know a few who still do, and it would be nice to give them a console command instead of a file changing all of their settings.
> 
> Don't know if I ever filled out my specs, running an i7 860 and 5850.



No i don't know the changes.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> Yes overwrite, I tried it on single player, don't know about Multi. So you have no FPS problems ? i really don't know why it's laggy for me and a majority of people with good rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> No i don't know the changes.



hyperthreading and SLI are the two things i'd first look at, as a difference between our systems.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 16, 2010)

Not trying to discredit any one OR say somethings not right....but.....

*
Use someone else config at your own risk!*


That is all.


----------



## finndrummer (Nov 16, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Not trying to discredit any one OR say somethings not right....but.....
> 
> *
> Use someone else config at your own risk!*
> ...



Yes this is true. I was running with serious problems and this file saved me. So for all people here use it or not, i don't care.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 16, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> Yes this is true. I was running with serious problems and this file saved me. So for all people here use it or not, i don't care.



I wasn't directly talking to you, per se, it was more of a general comment.


I hope you didnt get offended.


----------



## finndrummer (Nov 16, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I wasn't directly talking to you, per se, it was more of a general comment.
> 
> 
> I hope you didnt get offended.



No man  it's no problem. Those files are for people who can't play the game because of the stupid lag, so they have nothing to lose if they try.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 16, 2010)

I would say your cards are running out of VRAM with the settings you want to run but then I remembered this CoD was another port and forgot that idea.  :shadedshu


SLI may also be an issue with it being a new game, drivers could cure your issues.


I'm out of ideas....heavy night lol


----------



## qubit (Nov 16, 2010)

*PC version glitch infested*

Looks like I'm glad I haven't bought it yet:



> These include a lot of the clipping and other graphical glitches, as well as the following problems:
> 
> - Crashing when viewing videos
> - Wiping of user stats
> ...



I think I'll wait a little longer. The price will be cheaper too.

TG Daily


----------



## qubit (Nov 16, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Just like any other first release game...they will get it figured out eventually.
> 
> 25% off Medal of Honor already lol... http://eastore.ea.com/store/ea/Cont...=rNGYkgoBAlkAAATwycIAAAAr&rests=1289880362352



Yeah, it's the usual thing of get an unfinished product out the door and the money in sharpish and let the customers do the debugging for you.  The way it works nearly perfectly on the xbox really illustrates this nicely.

That MoH sounds like good value.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Tilde key - type in "cl_maxpackets 100" - hit Tab key - hit Enter key - exit Tilde key
> Supposedly good for a 30 to 40 ms reduction in ping.



probably only helps people who have a lack of bandwidth in their connections.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 16, 2010)

Gameservers said:
			
		

> November 16th, 2010 - 12:05 EST - An emergency security patch is being applied to all Black Ops servers to fix an exploit that has been discovered. Your server will automatically restart once to apply the patch.



Anyone know what this exploit that's been patched was?


----------



## caleb (Nov 16, 2010)

Bobby added secret content


----------



## va4leo (Nov 16, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Or maybe the ability to bork the server settings so one can level up to Prestige 15 in one match like they did for WaW.



That. And a couple of cheats.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 16, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> There's only a couple of them on the servers? Geez...them guys really get around fast don't they!



Well, there were a couple of commands you could put in to change the textures. Make people show up as blue / red (not through walls), just a solid colour. Easier to see. 

I think that was amongst the thigns. 

However, the proper aimbots are still about. =(


----------



## TIGR (Nov 16, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Or maybe the ability to bork the server settings so one can level up to Prestige 15 in one match like they did for WaW.



Yeah this makes sense. I have to wonder how much they really care about it though. If they were serious about not letting a few "ambitious" folks who bought the game early rank up fast, would they not have learned their lesson from WaW and not made the same"mistake" again? All server admins had to do was type something like _/rcon setadmindvar scr_tdm_score_kill 5000000_ (TDM example) and every kill would get the player an instant 5 million points; instant level 50. It's hard to call that a "bug" or a "hack" when it's such an obvious server setting.

Just saying ... this is two games in a row they let it happen and it wasn't hard to do either time. I really don't care myself whether they intended it or not.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 16, 2010)

*Wow modded servers can cause problems*

Read this thread.  It's a shame you can't do nothing about it if you enter a server that mod's points.

Edit:
Is this true?


> Activision's response:
> A connection interruption can result in a stats reset when playing online. This may be due to your ISP experiencing a sudden temporary drop in service, or the connection being a bit unstable when connecting to the servers. Your stats cannot be restored if they have been reset. Unfortunately we cannot restore your stats information as we do not have access or the ability to change user's stats information.



That was in response to a different stat reset (this person didn't go into a modded server unknowningly).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Yeah this makes sense. I have to wonder how much they really care about it though. If they were serious about not letting a few "ambitious" folks who bought the game early rank up fast, would they not have learned their lesson from WaW and not made the same"mistake" again? All server admins had to do was type something like _/rcon setadmindvar scr_tdm_score_kill 5000000_ (TDM example) and every kill would get the player an instant 5 million points; instant level 50. It's hard to call that a "bug" or a "hack" when it's such an obvious server setting.
> 
> Just saying ... this is two games in a row they let it happen and it wasn't hard to do either time. I really don't care myself whether they intended it or not.



Yeah the kill point hack thing has been around for a while.  I think this should be easily fixed, but meh, they don't seem to really care.  WaW had the bug I remember clearly, not sure if MW2 did.  Anyway, yeah there are "hack" servers that are called "FastXP" or whatnot, but I thought those got taken down pretty fast.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking for a statistic here: anyone know how many total copies of Black Ops have been sold so far? Worldwide, US-only, Europe-only, PC only, or all platforms ... just looking for info on sales.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 16, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Looking for a statistic here: anyone know how many total copies of Black Ops have been sold so far? Worldwide, US-only, Europe-only, PC only, or all platforms ... just looking for info on sales.



PC sales roughly 150k 


http://bashandslash.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1165&Itemid=131


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 16, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah the kill point hack thing has been around for a while.  I think this should be easily fixed, but meh, they don't seem to really care.  WaW had the bug I remember clearly, not sure if MW2 did.  Anyway, yeah there are "hack" servers that are called "FastXP" or whatnot, but I thought those got taken down pretty fast.



Yeah...I remember entering a couple of those servers for WaW 

They were taken down rather quickly though. I think they were up for maybe a couple of weeks at most.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 17, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> They were taken down rather quickly though. I think they were up for maybe a couple of weeks at most.



Mine ran for a month xD Then we quit WaW


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 17, 2010)

whats the point? takes the reason to play out of the game. Its not like an aimbot where some people enjoy it, taking the advancement out of the game removes any longterm replayability. not to mention everytime ive seen a 15 pres 50 in a server everyone reports him


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 17, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> whats the point? takes the reason to play out of the game. Its not like an aimbot where some people enjoy it, taking the advancement out of the game removes any longterm replayability. not to mention everytime ive seen a 15 pres 50 in a server everyone reports him



Well, if you wanted to see and use all the weapons, I can understand wanting to try them all out, but that does take all the fun out of it.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 17, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> whats the point? takes the reason to play out of the game. Its not like an aimbot where some people enjoy it, taking the advancement out of the game removes any longterm replayability. not to mention everytime ive seen a 15 pres 50 in a server everyone reports him


Consider from another angle, the idea of having to rank up in multiplayer FPS games in order to gain access to certain character/gear/weapon upgrades. It only widens the gap between veteran players and noobs. It's hard enough being a noob when your opponents are already familiar with the game's maps, quirks, etc. and you're not. Does it make sense to then give those who already have that advantage a _further_ advantage by restricting new players from having access to equal resources?

For the first day or two after a new game is released, it doesn't matter. But then the gap starts widening as some players devote many hours every day to the game, while others have little time to play at all (or don't even buy the game until later). Why not give everyone equal access and let players' skill be the deciding variable?

Maybe the biggest reason is to give people a sense of accomplishment, a reward for time invested in the game; let them feel they've _earned_ something. You want to earn something? Earn a good KDR (Kill to Death Ratio) using resources equal to those of your opponents. Does this concept of working your way up fit well with the multiplayer FPS genre, or does it seem more like it belongs in a single player game designed to challenge you according to the resources you have, as you gain them?

I know, I know. Life isn't fair. And maybe some people need the promise of "earning" more stuff in order to stay interested in a game. That doesn't say much for the game though, does it?


----------



## TIGR (Nov 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Once the server files are released and modded servers appear the point will be moot. The weapons will be so accurate and deadly that anyone can win.



Speaking of which, are we ever going to get FTP access to our servers? I'd like to set up server kill/death stats on my clan's web site and it'd be easier if I could FTP the games_mp.log file at a regular update interval. As it is, you can access games_mp.log from the GS control panel but it doesn't seem to display the whole thing. Or maybe they restrict the size of the log file ... I don't know. But it'd be nice to just be able to get FTP access to the server.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 17, 2010)

How is this game running for everyone? My m8 runs it on SLi GTX460's and it runs like crap on single player offline.

Just wondering if there is any fix for this as yet? or its something else?

Cheers


----------



## sapetto (Nov 17, 2010)

They released first patch claiming it fixes the issues and so far the game is more playable but again there is stuttering sometimes, connection interrupted... By the way just checked twitter and the treyarch dev said that another patch is comming before the weekend - http://twitter.com/pcdev/status/4821721043439616


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 17, 2010)

Melvis said:


> How is this game running for everyone? My m8 runs it on SLi GTX460's and it runs like crap on single player offline.
> 
> Just wondering if there is any fix for this as yet? or its something else?
> 
> Cheers



Whats the other specs on ya m8s pc? Mainly the cpu


----------



## Melvis (Nov 17, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> Whats the other specs on ya m8s pc? Mainly the cpu



E8400

4GB DDR2 1066

EVGA board of some kind

He gets alot of slow down in game, it happens alot.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah as i thought. A dual core. I had the same prob (Single player) with my E8200 even tho it its clocked at 3.9ghz & is running 2x HD4870 1gb 's the frame rates are good yet the game is jurking every fews seconds. & Black ops is the only game that does this.

Yet the game runs fine on my other rig with a Q6600 & a HD4870x2 ! 

Seems black ops has bugs with dual core cpu's. Seen many people on forums with this same prob with a dual core. Hopefully the next patch will sort this


----------



## Melvis (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea thats what i thought i read that this game had issues with Dual Core CPU's, i did tell him this. But i thought with the patch that came out that it might of fixed or helped it but guess not.

I have had only a very small play with this game on my rig and so far it ran smooth.

Lets hope the new patch will fix this issue for him, it isnt a smooth game for him at all.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

Melvis said:


> How is this game running for everyone? My m8 runs it on SLi GTX460's and it runs like crap on single player offline.
> 
> Just wondering if there is any fix for this as yet? or its something else?
> 
> Cheers





sapetto said:


> They released first patch claiming it fixes the issues and so far the game is more playable but again there is stuttering sometimes, connection interrupted... By the way just checked twitter and the treyarch dev said that another patch is comming before the weekend - http://twitter.com/pcdev/status/4821721043439616





Melvis said:


> Yea thats what i thought i read that this game had issues with Dual Core CPU's, i did tell him this. But i thought with the patch that came out that it might of fixed or helped it but guess not.
> 
> I have had only a very small play with this game on my rig and so far it ran smooth.
> 
> Lets hope the new patch will fix this issue for him, it isnt a smooth game for him at all.




its not a dual core problem, as far as i can tell its an SLI problem.


the connection interrupted stuff is just due to the servers and internet connection issues... sadly, without players hosting their own servers these days, quality of game servers has gone to shit. you should try zombie mode when everyone has 400+ ping except the host.. lame-o was his name-o.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Consider from another angle, the idea of having to rank up in multiplayer FPS games in order to gain access to certain character/gear/weapon upgrades. It only widens the gap between veteran players and noobs. It's hard enough being a noob when your opponents are already familiar with the game's maps, quirks, etc. and you're not. Does it make sense to then give those who already have that advantage a _further_ advantage by restricting new players from having access to equal resources?
> 
> For the first day or two after a new game is released, it doesn't matter. But then the gap starts widening as some players devote many hours every day to the game, while others have little time to play at all (or don't even buy the game until later). Why not give everyone equal access and let players' skill be the deciding variable?
> 
> ...



I get what your saying, but, in Black Ops, this has been reduced by the COD points system.  Now, you dont have to wait to unlock something, you merely save up your cash and buy it


----------



## sapetto (Nov 17, 2010)

Consoles vs PCs: skill comparison in Black Ops : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvxMU3-g80s


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Consoles vs PCs: skill comparison in Black Ops :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvxMU3-g80s



BS video. the guy assumes that all console players are better than PC players, we all know the opposite is true.

hell, even MS admitted its true, with that test a while back (noob PC gamers dominated console players in a VS match, thus making MS decide not to allow PC players to VS console players in games on the 360)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> BS video. the guy assumes that all console players are better than PC players, we all know the opposite is true.
> 
> hell, even MS admitted its true, with that test a while back (noob PC gamers dominated console players in a VS match, thus making MS decide not to allow PC players to VS console players in games on the 360)



LOL, PC gamers are not better than console gamers and vice versa.  But a PC gamer using a PC with a mouse/kb combo, vs a console gamer using a control pad, on a the same FPS title, would probably win 

When it comes to a PC gamer vs a console gamer on a FPS title, skill doesnt even come into it, its all about the better input device.....which is obvioulsy the mouse & keyboard


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, PC gamers are not better than console gamers and vice versa.  But a PC gamer using a PC with a mouse/kb combo, vs a console gamer using a control pad, on a the same FPS title, would probably win



every time i've gotten onto a console and VS'd people at lans, i held my own against the consoel gamers, sometimes winning.

the reverse was never true, we put those people on a PC and they were useless.

and before any comments are made about me being somewhere in between: i only own a wii. i am NOT a console gamer, and hate controllers... but i still kick ass on them anyway.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> every time i've gotten onto a console and VS'd people at lans, i held my own against the consoel gamers, sometimes winning.
> 
> the reverse was never true, we put those people on a PC and they were useless.
> 
> and before any comments are made about me being somewhere in between: i only own a wii. i am NOT a console gamer, and hate controllers... but i still kick ass on them anyway.



Yeah, but its easier to pick up a pad and game than a mouse and keyboard (for someone that has never.hardly ever used a gaming PC)

Surely you know this?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, but its easier to pick up a pad and game than a mouse and keyboard (for someone that has never.hardly ever used a gaming PC)
> 
> Surely you know this?



i dont believe that for a second.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i dont believe that for a second.



We will have to agree to disagree then.

You said you kicked ass with a controller at LANs and the console only guys sucked on PCs.  Thats because its harder for the console only gamer to adjust to the PC.  Console FPS titles have aim assist, so even bad players can get a few kills against better skilled guys.

Also, saying that PC gamers in general are better than console gamers is crazy.  Thats like saying no matter what your skill level is, on a game that uses a control pad on both platforms (ie a racing game), the PC gamer will ALWAYS beat the console gamer just because he is using a PC.  Common m8, doesnt that statement sound crazy to you?

When you say about Microsofts test, your talking about Shadowrun that allowed PC gamers to compete against console gamers (am I right?).  Yeah, the console gamers got creamed, because the PC gamers had the better control method.  Which doesnt mean they had more skill than the console guys.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 17, 2010)

Gotta agree with Mussels here. I have a friend who has played CoD4 since it was released, _only_ on console. I myself have played FPS games for years, _only_ on PC. Several months ago I tried MW2 on a console and had a hell of a time maneuvering with the controller but had no problem keeping up with the other players' tactics. As for my console-playing friend, I just built him a gaming rig. He picked up the mouse and keyboard almost instantly but his console style and habits got him utterly destroyed when he started on CoD4. We played a map last night and he told me he has had to learn a whole new level of skills and tactics to catch up to the PC gaming crowd. He's catching up though.

Everyone owns/uses computers so everyone is familiar with using a mouse. So not only is it a more accurate input device, it's also something intuitively familiar to many folks.


----------



## qubit (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> We will have to agree to disagree then.
> 
> You said you kicked ass with a controller at LANs and the console only guys sucked on PCs.  Thats because its harder for the console only gamer to adjust to the PC.  *Console FPS titles have aim assist, so even bad players can get a few kills against better skilled guys.*
> 
> Also, saying that PC gamers in general are better than console gamers is crazy.  Thats like saying no matter what your skill level is, on a game that uses a control pad on both platforms (ie a racing game), the PC gamer will ALWAYS beat the console gamer just because he is using a PC.



Now _that_ sucks. How does it feel to work hard at improving your skills, only to get pwned by some clueless newbie with an auto aim cheat? 

Autoaim in multiplayer should either be disabled entirely (which it normally is) or enabled for all players that join the game. No exceptions.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

qubit said:


> Now _that_ sucks. How does it feel to work hard at improving your skills, only to get pwned by some clueless newbie with an auto aim cheat?
> 
> Autoaim in multiplayer should either be disabled entirely (which it normally is) or enabled for all players that join the game. No exceptions.



it IS enabled for everyone, on the console versions.

hence why there is no PC vs console.


----------



## qubit (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it IS enabled for everyone, on the console versions.
> 
> hence why there is no PC vs console.



As a PC only gamer, I didn't know this. lol Thanks.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Gotta agree with Mussels here. I have a friend who has played CoD4 since it was released, _only_ on console. I myself have played FPS games for years, _only_ on PC. Several months ago I tried MW2 on a console and had a hell of a time maneuvering with the controller but had no problem keeping up with the other players' tactics. As for my console-playing friend, I just built him a gaming rig. He picked up the mouse and keyboard almost instantly but his console style and habits got him utterly destroyed when he started on CoD4. He said he has had to learn a whole new level of skills and tactics to catch up to the PC gaming crowd.



But dont you realise its down to the input device, not a players skill???  A control pad is far easier to get to grips with compared to a mouse and keyboard.

Using a PC to surf the net is a lot different to using one to game on.  

I have friends that own a PC and console.  They use the console for all FPS titles and the console for everything else.  Yet when they play an FPS on the console, they suck.  But everybody is different.



qubit said:


> Now _that_ sucks. How does it feel to work hard at improving your skills, only to get pwned by some clueless newbie with an auto aim cheat?
> 
> Autoaim in multiplayer should either be disabled entirely (which it normally is) or enabled for all players that join the game. No exceptions.



I wouldnt call it an aimbot lol   Because a control pad is far less responsive compared to a mouse/keyboard combo, you need that little bit of help.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 17, 2010)

I remember back when they crossed over Quake 3 from the dreamcast to the PC for online multiplayer.

It was a slaughter.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I remember back when they crossed over Quake 3 from the dreamcast to the PC for online multiplayer.
> 
> It was a slaughter.



I bet 

But would you put that down to indivdual player skill?  Or the real reason, the PC has the far superior control method?


----------



## TIGR (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> But dont you realise its down to the input device, not a players skill???  A control pad is far easier to get to grips with compared to a mouse and keyboard.



No I don't think that's true. Like I said, I had a really hard time getting a grip on using a console controller. Yet I can demolish this friend of mine both on my turf (PC) and on his (XBox IIRC). He's been playing CoD4 longer than I have, but on console. I don't learn any faster or have greater coordination or intelligence than he does. I've just had the benefit of playing amongst a more highly skilled community of players, in my opinion.

This is anecdotal, but combining it with a little logic, as well as Microsoft's experiment and the ordeal with Quake 3 ... I find it hard not to conclude that PC gamers simply are of a higher skill level; it's not just their gear.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

TIGR said:


> No I don't think that's true. Like I said, I had a really hard time getting a grip on using a console controller. Yet I can demolish this friend of mine both on my turf (PC) and on his (XBox IIRC). He's been playing CoD4 longer than I have, but on console. I don't learn any faster or have greater coordination or intelligence than he does. I've just had the benefit of playing amongst a more highly skilled community of players, in my opinion.



But the console version does give you a bit of help, with aim assist.  Your friend that doesnt use a PC to game on has to rely on his own skills (when using the PC) which he obviously doesnt have.

So, in a nutshell, because your a PC gamer, your 1337 and could own every console game on there system of choice?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I bet
> 
> But would you put that down to individual player skill?  Or the real reason, the PC has the far superior control method?



Well its simple. Who got the most frags online or offline?

Lets take a PC player and see his top score with other PC players.

Then take a console player and see his top score with other console players.

I'll bet you anything the average PC player has a higher frag count and that would remove any control doubts.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well its simple. Who got the most frags online or offline?
> 
> Lets take a PC player and see his top score with other PC players.
> 
> ...



But this test would have to be done with every game genre available.  Remember, this statement about PC gamers being better than console gamers isnt limited to FPS titles.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

well, i meant it more relating to FPS titles. theres a reason not one FPS player on PC uses gamepads.



also, back on topic:

SP missions, boat level. love the nam background music XD


----------



## digibucc (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Also, saying that PC gamers in general are better than console gamers is crazy.  Thats like saying no matter what your skill level is, on a game that uses a control pad on both platforms (ie a racing game), the PC gamer will ALWAYS beat the console gamer just because he is using a PC.  Common m8, doesnt that statement sound crazy to you?



not at all. the point is using a pc to game requires more skill than using a controller - NOT that you are automatically better because you use PC.  to be any good, you have to be better than the average console user, there is no leeway there.

it's quite obvious, if consolers have a difficult time adjusting to pc and pc gamers have a less difficult time adjusting to console - it's too obvious that a console is easier to learn and use then a pc.

to clarify - it doesn't mean a consoler CAN'T be as skilled as a pc gamer - it's just that by default they are not, and they would have to use pcs to game regularly to do that.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well, i meant it more relating to FPS titles. theres a reason not one FPS player on PC uses gamepads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what, if you change the statement to 'PC gamers are better on FPS titles than console gamerd' I would have to agree.



digibucc said:


> not at all. the point is using a pc to game requires more skill than using a controller - NOT that you are automatically better because you use PC.  to be any good, you have to be better than the average console user, there is no leeway there.
> 
> it's quite obvious, if consolers have a difficult time adjusting to pc and pc gamers have a less difficult time adjusting to console - it's too obvious that a console is easier to learn and use then a pc.
> 
> to clarify - it doesn't mean a consoler CAN'T be as skilled as a pc gamer - it's just that by default they are not, and they would have to use pcs to game regularly to do that.



No, just because your a PC gamer is doesnt mean your better than the average good console gamer by default!

For example.  Im pretty good on Street Fighter II, I used to play it in the arcade for money and never lost a penny.  Because your a PC gamer, do you think you could automatically beat me on SFII?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> No, just because your a PC gamer is doesnt mean your better than the average good console gamer by default!



on a pc, and average.  yes it does.  

that's not saying that every pc gamer, even the worst - is better than every console gamer, even the best.it just means by default, on average, that is what you will find.

sure there are console gamers that use pcs, there are those that simply have great natural reflexes and it makes them good regardless.  but if we are separating people into groups, than those who ONLY play consoles are not going to be as good on a pc as those who only use pcs, on average.

wow that is complicated, but at the same time very simple and easily understood, imo.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> So, in a nutshell, because your a PC gamer, your 1337 and could own every console game on there system of choice?



This isn't about me—I don't consider myself an elite player.

Being unbiased and objective is important to me. From what I've seen firsthand, and heard about other experiments, it seems that the average PC gamer simply takes FPS games to a higher level than the average console gamer does. They have to, just to compete on a platform that gives its players better control over the game. 

Does it really matter that much?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

TIGR said:


> This isn't about me—I don't consider myself an elite player.
> 
> Being unbiased and objective is important to me. From what I've seen firsthand, and heard about other experiments, it seems that the average PC gamer simply takes FPS games to a higher level than the average console gamer does. They have to, just to compete on a platform that gives its players better control over the game.
> 
> Does it really matter that much?



But thats on FPS titles and tbh, I think PC gamers are better on FPS titles than console gamers.  But this doesnt mean PC gamers are better on EVERY genre!

PC gamers are superior on FPS and RTS titles.................I wonder why???


----------



## digibucc (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> For example.  Im pretty good on Street Fighter II, I used to play it in the arcade for money and never lost a penny.  Because your a PC gamer, do you think you could automatically beat me on SFII?



not necessarily on console - or even pc as you basically need a 360 pad for the game to have any worth.

i still don't see how you are not getting it.  i think maybe skill isn't the best descriptor.

console games are easier to pick up and learn - that alone supports my point.  forget natural skill level - if you are used to using a controller, it will be harder for you to do well with a kb/m, whereas if you are used to kb/m, using a console is not any more difficult.



HookeyStreet said:


> But thats on FPS titles and tbh, I think PC gamers are better on FPS titles than console gamers.  But this doesnt mean PC gamers are better on EVERY genre!
> 
> PC gamers are superior on FPS and RTS titles.................I wonder why???


seriously i think the vocab just got in the way, you are saying exactly what i mean.  games that are made to do well with kb/m(fps, rts) will be more difficult for consolers, than it would be for pc gamers to pick up a game made for controllers.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> But thats on FPS titles and tbh, I think PC gamers are better on FPS titles than console gamers.  But this doesnt mean PC gamers are better on EVERY genre!
> 
> PC gamers are superior on FPS and RTS titles.................I wonder why???



I'm only talking about FPS games. Looks like most everyone else here is too.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

digibucc said:


> not necessarily on console - or even pc as you basically need a 360 pad for the game to have any worth.
> 
> i still don't see how you are not getting it.  i think maybe skill isn't the best descriptor.
> 
> ...



Exactly, a mouse and keybord combo is superior to a pad when it comes to FPS & RTS titles.  So to say that a PC gamer is better at everything than a console gamer is madness.

Could you imagine a guy using a keyboard and mouse play a racing title against someone using a control pad?



TIGR said:


> I'm only talking about FPS games. Looks like most everyone else here is too.



If thats the case, I agree.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Exactly, a mouse and keybord combo is superior to a pad when it comes to FSP & RTS titles.



right but you also have to consider what effect using either long term has.  if you play tons of games for years, but all on console - your effective skill level will have diminished over that time, in regards to using a kb/m.

if you use them regularly, that doesn't happen.

so long term, it is easy to see how it might be considered "more skill"... even if the consoler has the natural stuff to compete with kb/m, it will be harder for them to pick it up and learn it.



HookeyStreet said:


> Could you imagine a guy using a keyboard and mouse play a racing title against someone using a control pad?



actually yes, i do it often.  granted controllers make it easier to relax while playing - but i can do everything on a kb/m you can on a controller with racing games.  it's fighting games or any game with combos that becomes difficult.  fluidly hitting the points on it is easier with a controller and dpad.

other than that, a controller does not make me any better at racing games, it just makes them easier to play.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

digibucc said:


> right but you also have to consider what effect using either long term has.  if you play tons of games for years, but all on console - your effective skill level will have diminished over that time, in regards to using a kb/m.
> 
> if you use them regularly, that doesn't happen.
> 
> so long term, it is easy to see how it might be considered "more skill"... even if the consoler has the natural stuff to compete with kb/m, it will be harder for them to pick it up and learn it.



But it still depends on game genre.  FPS/RTS, I agree.  I stopped playing PC FPS a few years back, now I suck on them


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> every time i've gotten onto a console and VS'd people at lans, i held my own against the consoel gamers, sometimes winning.
> 
> the reverse was never true, we put those people on a PC and they were useless.
> 
> and before any comments are made about me being somewhere in between: i only own a wii. i am NOT a console gamer, and hate controllers... but i still kick ass on them anyway.



You outta play with some 15 year olds. My brother is absolutely insane on his 360 in any FPS I've seen him play. Halo 3, CoD MW2, CoD BO, etc. Pretty much... any major FPS game he dominates. 
But, like you said, put them on a PC and its not even funny, I'd walk circles around him with ease. But the same scenario would occur by putting me on a console vs him, he'd destroy me.

To be honest, I have nothing against consoles and FPS'. I could learn to hold my own but I just would rather be on a PC with my KB and mouse. Besides, for typical people its too expensive to thoroughly enjoy any major new title on a PC. You have to make sure your PC isn't running like crap, make sure it has decent hardware to support the game, etc. It takes a lot of effort to just sit and enjoy a PC game, whereas on any console, its simply a matter of popping the disc in and waiting for it to load. Consoles are perfect for gaming, if THATS ALL you want to do. I don't feel that FPS games belong only on PC's, I just find them more enjoyable with a keyboard and mouse at my hands rather than a controller. RTS' on the other hand... belong ONLY on PC in my opinion. How anyone can actually enjoy an RTS on a console is beyond me.. its gotta be absolutely frustrating trying to control multiple units on a controller.

To each their own on the FPS subject. 

Now back to Black Ops, hopefully I will have my copy soon... I'm not sure if I'm going to use my 10% off at Best Buy (I'll be buying two copies) or just buy through Steam. I really wish Steam had it for sale for $49... this $59 bullshit is pissing me off.


----------



## Frick (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, been playing for a while now, and this is not a game. It's an interactive movie. 

Also, this is a big name game, with a big budget and big sales. SO WHY IS IT SO HARD TO MAKE THE RUSSIANS SPEAK RUSSIAN?? :X


----------



## digibucc (Nov 17, 2010)

Frick said:


> Ok, been playing for a while now, and this is not a game. It's an interactive movie.
> 
> Also, this is a big name game, with a big budget and big sales. SO WHY IS IT SO HARD TO MAKE THE RUSSIANS SPEAK RUSSIAN?? :X





rickss69 said:


> You must be playing the SP - I have not been there yet...I spend most of my time with these games online multi-player. I don't sweat the details so much I guess lol.



agreed - i don't even play the singleplayer campaigns unless i'm fiending for the game and the servers or my net are down.  MP is the point.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 17, 2010)

Perhaps the character understands Russian since he's a Black Operative. Ever think of it like that?


----------



## Frick (Nov 17, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Perhaps the character understands Russian since he's a Black Operative. Ever think of it like that?



Yes, but it makes no sense anyway since there's parts when everyone talks russian anyway, and there's a part where everyone are russians. Ten years ago it wouldn't be so terrible, but a game like this? Fail imo.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 18, 2010)

the sinplayer game is good. even on normal difficulty some missions are quite hard. it is a game just flashes of memory that you play. there are cutscenes but imo its no diff then any other sp fps i have played as of late. but the gameplay is good imo.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 18, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Exactly, a mouse and keybord combo is superior to a pad when it comes to FPS & RTS titles.  So to say that a PC gamer is better at everything than a console gamer is madness.
> 
> Could you imagine a guy using a keyboard and mouse play a racing title against someone using a control pad?
> 
> ...


You can use a wheel and a control pad on a PC as well. Guess what, I'm better than all my console racing buddies using the same input methods as well. They just aren't as good at it because console games are generally coded to be easier, so their skill level plateaus once they become good at it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

i loved the SP, interactive movie or not, you still had a bit of freedom when approaching targets - yes the destination was a narrow corridor for a brief moment between checkpoints, but at least you could move around and choose your own cover and angle of approach.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 18, 2010)

How did the BLACK OPS thread become PC vs console?


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 18, 2010)

Think I got a blister from one mission in SP. There were so damn many targets!


----------



## MadClown (Nov 18, 2010)

G11, good stuff


----------



## Melvis (Nov 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its not a dual core problem, as far as i can tell its an SLI problem.
> 
> 
> the connection interrupted stuff is just due to the servers and internet connection issues... sadly, without players hosting their own servers these days, quality of game servers has gone to shit. you should try zombie mode when everyone has 400+ ping except the host.. lame-o was his name-o.



Hmmm ok, im sure he has tried it with SLI disabaled and it was the same, but im not to sure on that. I will get him to double check later today.


----------



## roast (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm pretty disappointed with BO. I thought that after working with an engine that is so mature, the AI would have improved some. The battles are not as in-depth, and relying on the bots is just a no-go. There is no support from them, in what it supposed to be a realistic game. Intense difficulty is definitely not forgiving, which is a good thing, but frustrating when you expect the bots to do something useful. the firefights are not as in-depth, the story is crap, and the multiplayer is..... typical.


----------



## Frick (Nov 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i loved the SP, interactive movie or not, you still had a bit of freedom when approaching targets - yes the destination was a narrow corridor for a brief moment between checkpoints, but at least you could move around and choose your own cover and angle of approach.



Why do we think this is a positive? We might as well say it's good because it has sounds. "Move around" is one of the things that makes a game a game.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 18, 2010)

I just played the game at a friends place. Played 3 missions and it was pretty fun I guess. Some stuff were a bit strange though, like I had said in a thread some time ago, its pretty unsettling seeing acog sights in 1961... Didn't m16's in the nam era have 20 bullets? I'm no expert, but I assume Treyarch should hire at least an arms expert when dealing with such stuff. And yeah, frick is right about that language thing, it sounds kinda cheesy hearing russians speaking with a fake english accent.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 18, 2010)

Frick said:


> ....this is a big name game, with a big budget and big sales. SO WHY IS IT SO HARD TO MAKE THE RUSSIANS SPEAK RUSSIAN?? :X



There's a Russian version of the game. In which the characters speak Russian. Thus, the English-speaking Russians in the English version of the game are intentional. Probably to make it easier for the player to follow the game. It's not that they cheaped out on the voice actors.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

Frick said:


> Why do we think this is a positive? We might as well say it's good because it has sounds. "Move around" is one of the things that makes a game a game.



i think its neutral. i'm saying its positive in that i've played a lot worse lately, this is how a corridor shooter SHOULD be - linear path, but freedom of movement from A to B.

thats not to say i prefer this type of game, i love fallout 3 and new vegas much more - but in this genre, this is how to do it.



TIGR said:


> There's a Russian version of the game. In which the characters speak Russian. Thus, the English-speaking Russians in the English version of the game are intentional. Probably to make it easier for the player to follow the game. It's not that they cheaped out on the voice actors.



yup yup. english with a russian accent works for me.


I know a lot of people who hate anime because of the subtitles - they cant handle reading something and doing something at the same time... those same people would absolutely hate a game that wanted them to READ.


----------



## Frick (Nov 18, 2010)

TIGR said:


> There's a Russian version of the game. In which the characters speak Russian. Thus, the English-speaking Russians in the English version of the game are intentional. Probably to make it easier for the player to follow the game. It's not that they cheaped out on the voice actors.



What's wrong with subtitles?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 18, 2010)

TIGR said:


> *It's not that they cheaped out on the voice actor*s.



Yeah especially when you bear in mind that they hired a lot of actors for the voice overs.

Ok I just played the Khe Sanh mission. Was a nice touch hearing CCR in the background! Hehe! Anyways, I'm a bit dissapointed with the way that mission played out, it doesn't stick to the real story of the siege at all! The part where they were tanks should have happened at Lang Vei, I could go on all day! Anyways, I guess they made it so for the sake of the fun, its a game after all. The Arc lite depicted in game was funny, the b52's were going in the wrong direction of the bombing! Its an insult to players intelligence really. I'm starting to think that Treyarch just sat down and said, ok, we want Bay of pigs, Arc Lite, Khe Sanh, Tet. Make some missions around that and we are done. It is fun but somehow I feel a bit dissapointed up till now. I haven't played the game entirely to have a full judgement yet, but there are some major flaws in the SP, story-wise.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> I know a lot of people who hate anime because of the subtitles - they cant handle reading something and doing something at the same time... those same people would absolutely hate a game that wanted them to READ.



I'm not a huge fan of subtitles, and I don't own this game so not sure how much Russian talking there is. But I can handle subs if its a small part like if you were an American and infiltrating and were over hearing a Russian conversation, that adds to the feel of the game. But if you played the whole time as a Russian and couldn't understand it, I might not like it as much, then again, I loved the movie Fearless, so if it was good action/story, I could probably get into it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of subtitles, and I don't own this game so not sure how much Russian talking there is. But I can handle subs if its a small part like if you were an American and infiltrating and were over hearing a Russian conversation, that adds to the feel of the game. But if you played the whole time as a Russian and couldn't understand it, I might not like it as much, then again, I loved the movie Fearless, so if it was good action/story, I could probably get into it.



there is a breakout from a russian prison as one level, and one level as russians.


at least i know when they're saying "grenade" or "guy by the support pillar!"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> there is a breakout from a russian prison as one level, and one level as russians.
> 
> 
> at least i know when they're saying "grenade" or "guy by the support pillar!"



That probably wouldn't be too bad then. I use to enjoy hearing the Nazi's in Medal of Honor, especially the 2nd game when you would throw a grenade and the patrol with dogs, the dog would pick up the grenade and bring it back to it's master, then you could hear the guy scream in german, and the booklet had a small table that showed what they were actually saying. Was very enjoyable.


----------



## sapetto (Nov 18, 2010)

As far as i remember Makarov from MW2 said: 'Remember - no Russian' 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhslvePOPbE


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 18, 2010)

Im still getting stutters with shadows on? this much be a bug because my system shouldnt have any problem running this game.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yup yup. english with a russian accent works for me.


i can do a tone perfect Venezuelan accent, make the real Venezuelan look like a noob ...


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 18, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> Im still getting stutters with shadows on? this much be a bug because my system shouldnt have any problem running this game.



Reinstall drivers ? 

I've got a similar system albeit a GTX470 and it runs fine.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 19, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Reinstall drivers ?
> 
> I've got a similar system albeit a GTX470 and it runs fine.



tried that ive tried 3 drivers none helped im running 263.06 now the game runs fine with out shadows but with them on ill get lag when zooming and moving fast.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> I just played the game at a friends place. Played 3 missions and it was pretty fun I guess. Some stuff were a bit strange though, like I had said in a thread some time ago, its pretty unsettling seeing acog sights in 1961... Didn't m16's in the nam era have 20 bullets? I'm no expert, but I assume Treyarch should hire at least an arms expert when dealing with such stuff. And yeah, frick is right about that language thing, it sounds kinda cheesy hearing russians speaking with a fake english accent.



Or also seeing brand new jeep wranglers in the 1960's. So my older machine was playing this better then my new one on-line. 
Checked the settings and had to go to bilinear instead of Tri. Still looks great and everything is maxed except that. 
What do you lose going to bilinear ? I'm happy where it is set just wondering.


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 19, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> I just played the game at a friends place. Played 3 missions and it was pretty fun I guess. Some stuff were a bit strange though, like I had said in a thread some time ago, its pretty unsettling seeing acog sights in 1961... Didn't m16's in the nam era have 20 bullets? I'm no expert, but I assume Treyarch should hire at least an arms expert when dealing with such stuff. And yeah, frick is right about that language thing, it sounds kinda cheesy hearing russians speaking with a fake english accent.



That, and the M16 they use in this game appears to be the M16A1 - which was full auto, not burst like it is in MP.

And they shouldn't spend tens/hundreds of thousands on voice actors, they should just get some random Russians who speak a little English; it would sound more realistic :/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 19, 2010)

Crusader said:


> That, and the M16 they use in this game appears to be the M16A1 - which was full auto, not burst like it is in MP.
> 
> And they shouldn't spend tens/hundreds of thousands on voice actors, they should just get some random Russians who speak a little English; it would sound more realistic :/



The full auto / burst problem is not an issue.  Different versions during that time came in different configurations.  Typically the A1 was auto / single.  The way we can tell it is an A1 is the forward assist is there, but the rear sight aperture is of the old style (A1).  The game uses 20rd straight mags, which were common during the time, but counts the mag as holding 30rds.  WTF.  

Yeah there get their facts wrong a bit, but come on, not like they had ACOG's either, or red dots, or guided handheld missiles, or digital wrist watches, or PCB's, or Valkyrie rockets, or MP5's or CZ-75's, or half of the other guns wrong, now did they?  O wait, they had all those wrong.  Oops.  :shadedshu


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 19, 2010)

i must play this game.
all i hear on the net is cod black ops this and that lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 19, 2010)

TIGR said:


> There's a Russian version of the game. In which the characters speak Russian. Thus, the English-speaking Russians in the English version of the game are intentional. Probably to make it easier for the player to follow the game. It's not that they cheaped out on the voice actors.



I like Gary Oldman as Reznov


----------



## Recostar (Nov 19, 2010)

*Call of Duty : Black OPS 3D video Trailer -  plus I would like to introduce myself.*

Hello,

     I would like to introduce myself to the community members here . I am 32 years old and in school for upgrading . I love 3D and have been supporting it for some time now. I do support all forms of 3D (PC,Console) . Currently I am playing World of Warcraft on the PC in 3D and Black ops on Xbox360, so feel free to add me if you would like.My user name is Recostar , I would love to meet more people with 3D setups. I have been creating 3D videos/Review for awhile now and really enjoy doing it, I find it very challenging and exiting. I always look forward to new projects and want to continue to create new 3D content for people to watch.

I have recently created a Call of Duty :Black Ops trailer completely in 3D !! It took me about 8 hours to do, for the most part I'm happy with the results. If your interested in seeing it you can follow the link below.

***PLs keep in my that if you do not have a 3D monitor the only way you can watch this is with the Red/Cyan glasses, this is the worst way to see the video and it was not intended to be viewed this way . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT7NsMtkjdg


Feel free to leave your opinion , I am always looking for new ways to improve .

You can find me on XBOX360 , My gamer tag is Recostar. Look forward to chatting with you guys.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Watch out for Sneetypeet and Erocker. They are like those weird uncles you're parents never talked about.

Also fill out your specs.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to tpu Recostar

I'm DrPepper and I love Sprite. (and boobs)


----------



## Recostar (Nov 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Welcome aboard. Watch out for Sneetypeet and Erocker. They are like those weird uncles you're parents never talked about.
> 
> Also fill out your specs.



opps, sry forgot to put my System specs in, thanks for having me


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 19, 2010)

Recostar said:


> opps, sry forgot to put my System specs in, thanks for having me



Also make sure you tick the box at the bottom I believe so it displays them.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Welcome aboard. Watch out for Sneetypeet and Erocker. They are like those weird uncles you're parents never talked about.
> 
> Also fill out your specs.



What, you mean the uncles your mum would never let babysit you? 



Recostar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to introduce myself to the community members here . I am 32 years old and in school for upgrading . I love 3D and have been supporting it for some time now. I do support all forms of 3D (PC,Console) . Currently I am playing World of Warcraft on the PC in 3D and Black ops on Xbox360, so feel free to add me if you would like.My user name is Recostar , I would love to meet more people with 3D setups. I have been creating 3D videos/Review for awhile now and really enjoy doing it, I find it very challenging and exiting. I always look forward to new projects and want to continue to create new 3D content for people to watch.
> 
> ...



Hi m8.  Add me on XBL : HookeyStreetSr


----------



## Recostar (Nov 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> What, you mean the uncles your mum would never let babysit you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi m8.  Add me on XBL : HookeyStreetSr



Sounds good man, I'll be on later tonight and maybe we can have a few round of Call of duty:Black ops (If you have it)  Unfortunately  Black ops is the only game I have..lol . Ow wait, I have fable II as well.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 19, 2010)

Is 3D beneficial to gameplay?


----------



## Recostar (Nov 19, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Is 3D beneficial to gameplay?



Now that is a hard question to answer, If you mean beneficial in a way that allows the user to have an advantage or play the game better, then regretfully I would have to say no. 

 Now if I was to say that in the 3D community forums I would get my head bitten off , I love 3D but I won't miss lead a person for the sake of trying to put 3D on a pedastule. 
There are certain times that knowing the exact distance of an object adjacent to you  can give you a small edge , but those times are very few and far apart.

    Now if you mean beneficial like how it changes your perspective  when playing the game , then I would say Absolutely ,100%. Immersion, its the number #1 thing you gain from playing in 3D , it puts you in the game. Its hard to explain because people think to themselves "wait a minute, I've seen Avatar and I didn't feel like I was in the Movie and it was 3D" .One thing you have to understand is that gaming in 3D is completely different then watching a movie in 3D. 

     When you control your environment everything comes to life, and there is different types of 3D as well.  I love "POP Out", which basically means your character  comes out of the screen. My Warlock comes about 4 inches out of the screen and it produces an almost holographic effect.

 A while ago I created a video in the attempt to try and explain to viewers that haven't played games in 3D what they can expect from it. Now I'll post it here but pls keep in mind this was an older video made around the time I first  started posting youtube videos.

Heres the link ,I hope it sheds some light for you.

http://www.youtube.com/user/recostar1#p/a/u/0/ndRuWQEiews


----------



## n-ster (Nov 19, 2010)

Forgot to say Welcome to TPU and you definitively will be a good addition to our forums 

Thanks for that post btw, much appreciated and it helped 

Now if 3D could be cheaper, I'd be all over it lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 19, 2010)

Recostar said:


> Sounds good man, I'll be on later tonight and maybe we can have a few round of Call of duty:Black ops (If you have it)  Unfortunately  Black ops is the only game I have..lol . Ow wait, I have fable II as well.



cool, yeah ive got blops 

come and join m8:  XBOX360 owner clubhouse, come on in


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 19, 2010)

Recostar 
                 Welcome to TPU! Nice stuff your into there! 3D is kewl stuff...waiting like a kid for candy to have a glasses free technology  hit the scene


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 20, 2010)

You had me at hello!


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 20, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> You had me at hello!










Welcome to TPU, enjoy your stay!


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 20, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Is 3D beneficial to gameplay?



from my experience on black ops in 3d absolutely not.  It destroyed the resolution and textures and made it abnormally dark for some reason???  Super Stardust HD in 3d however is awesome in 3d and it does make the game fun though i think a lil' bit harder.


And welcome to TPU good sir


----------



## Recostar (Nov 20, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Recostar
> Welcome to TPU! Nice stuff your into there! 3D is kewl stuff...waiting like a kid for candy to have a glasses free technology  hit the scene



It is definitely coming ,Glasses free will be the future of 3D.


----------



## Recostar (Nov 20, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> from my experience on black ops in 3d absolutely not.  It destroyed the resolution and textures and made it abnormally dark for some reason???  Super Stardust HD in 3d however is awesome in 3d and it does make the game fun though i think a lil' bit harder.
> 
> 
> And welcome to TPU good sir



Are you playing it on a console ? playing Black Ops in 3D on a PC doesn't effect the resolution . It might be a little different for consoles. As soon as I get my capture card I'll be able to do comparison videos.


----------



## Recostar (Nov 20, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> http://kaispace.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/jerry-maguire.jpg
> 
> 
> Welcome to TPU, enjoy your stay!



LOL, nice pic and thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 20, 2010)

multi-quote, don't triple post


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 20, 2010)

ok, my verdict on cod bo.

its fun, its cod4 with a twist (which i like), but overall... fun game.
single player is decent, multiplayer is typical cod. i have nothing to complain about except for the dumb price of $59.

other than that... its simple fun.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

*COD Rage *

Weve ALL had moments like this whilst playing COD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkhSHpI2mio&feature=player_embedded (sorry, I dont knowif its possible to embed a YouTube vid on here  )


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> ok, my verdict on cod bo.
> 
> its fun, its cod4 with a twist (which i like), but overall... fun game.
> single player is decent, multiplayer is typical cod. i have nothing to complain about except for the dumb price of $59.
> ...



Exactly.  Fun, but overpriced.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Most hilarious thing I've seen in awhile...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkhSHpI2mio&feature=player_embedded



LOL, I just post this! 

 COD Rage


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 20, 2010)

That is excellent and so true of a few people I have played against on the older CODs. PURE RAGE


----------



## Frizz (Nov 20, 2010)

I lol'd and strongly agree last stand should be nerfed!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> That is excellent and so true of a few people I have played against on the older CODs. PURE RAGE



I love RAGE QUITS 



rickss69 said:


> That video made my day for sure!



Cool, glad you enjoyed it 



randomflip said:


> I lol'd and strongly agree last stand should be nerfed!



Actually, its Second Chance, Last Stand was a bit worse because if you survived for long enough, you would get back up and into the fight again!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet - I love RAGE QUITS 

I get that all the time when I play FIFA 11 on 360. My DNF% is 0 and yet others have stupid numbers, If I'm getting beat I take it like a man.......it's a GAME people.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> HookeyStreet - I love RAGE QUITS
> 
> I get that all the time when I play FIFA 11 on 360. My DNF% is 0 and yet others have stupid numbers, If I'm getting beat I take it like a man.......it's a GAME people.



I agree.  I used to like playing UFC Undisputed 2009 online, but so many people would rage quit when I was tooling them it was unreal!  But if Im getting owned, I just suck it up and deal with it.  Like you say, its only a game.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 20, 2010)

That vid was really fun! look what COD can do to people lol.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Nov 20, 2010)

That guy is a riot. He had an MW2 video for the commando perk when it came out.


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

wow this guy is awesome  i agree its bullcrap. 2 shot with pistol *dead* and 10 shots with AK *not dead* thats f*cking bullcrap. and that rc car seems OP like shit.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ELPRESADOR

AK74u.........cos thats what I do!!!!!!!


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/ELPRESADOR
> 
> AK74u.........cos thats what I do!!!!!!!



yeah just seen that vid hahah al his vids are like this. with his ak-74 U!   


haha drunk-ass helicopter driver


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

Stak said:


> yeah just seen that vid hahah al his vids are like this. with his ak-74 U!



LOL, "I get out my iPhone!" : http://www.youtube.com/user/ELPRESADOR#p/u/2/IWXTSPdhIiI

Epic shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4oDMnGw_o4&feature=channel  this one is good too


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

Stak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4oDMnGw_o4&feature=channel  this one is good too



lol was just watching that


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 20, 2010)

Performance wise, I have it all maxed in 1920x1080, and here is the fraps results.

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  7341,     60000,  78, 127, 122.350

Max is 127 because the max fps is capped at 125. Avg is 122.3, and min was 78. Game is pretty damn demanding for being based (poorly optimized) on the same engine as MW1 and MW2. I was expecting a higher min tbh.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 20, 2010)

Someone explain why it is poorly optimized ? 

Its pretty much the same as mw2 and WaW.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 20, 2010)

I was just expecting more FPS from two 6870's, for being the same engine as MW1 and 2, you would think the FPS would be similar.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 20, 2010)

Great pic man haha!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, I just post this!
> 
> COD Rage



LOVE it, hahahah


----------



## JC316 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think the same could be said for any game, but I always hated the COD multiplayer. Normally, I can exploit anything in an online game, but never COD or Halo.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 20, 2010)

so true i get like 15 rc-xcs in a game when im using that kill streak and i dont even uses half of them because they get boring lol


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 20, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I was just expecting more FPS from two 6870's, for being the same engine as MW1 and 2, you would think the FPS would be similar.



not the same engine as MW or WAW open world maps will kill your FPS because all the other cods didnt really have very big draw distances that's why
    * Call of Duty 2 (2005), IW)
    * Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (2007, IW 3.0)
    * Call of Duty: World at War (2008, eNCHANGED IW 3.0)
    * Quantum of Solace (2008) eNCHANGED IW 3.0)
    * Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (2009, IW 4.0)
    * Call of Duty: Black Ops (2010, eNCHANGED IW 4.0)


----------



## Kursah (Nov 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> not the same engine as MW or WAW open world maps will kill your FPS because all the other cods didnt really have very big draw distances that's why
> * Call of Duty 2 (2005), IW)
> * Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (2007, IW 3.0)
> * Call of Duty: World at War (2008, eNCHANGED IW 3.0)
> ...



At the end of the day, they are all still using the same base engine with extra tweaks tacked on. MW had huge maps, that supported 64 players online, WaW had some pretty large maps as well. I can't say that any of BO's maps are any larger than the largest CoD4 maps honestly. I think that heavier textures (though only looking marginally better than CoD4 imo), and bad optimization due to pushing to hit the release date, among other reasons.



> The game runs on an enhanced World at War engine (which itself was improved from Call of Duty 4's) at 60 frames per second on consoles.[52] It features a streaming texture technology (also seen in Modern Warfare 2), making bigger levels possible such as "Payback" where the player controls a helicopter. Lighting effects have been improved as well.[53] Call of Duty: Black Ops supports 3-D imaging rendered by the engine itself.[54] However, the required hardware for this feature depends on the platform (except the Wii which does not support it).[55]



Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_of_Duty:_Black_Ops , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IW_engine

Pretty much added streaming textures, seems used most for larger SP maps? Because I really honestly don't feel that BO's maps are any larger than previous titles. But I do remember playing just fine on massive user maps in CoD4 without issue.

 Not including MW2 as I skipped that one all together...and with the last couple of weeks under my belt wondering why I got BO at times. This game has some potential, I just hope we all get to enjoy it sooner than later. Though at this point, this could be the last CoD game I purchase. This title is NOT worth $60, which is too bad. I will at least get the SP done, but the MP is just a mess...the limitations for servers, and just the overall lack of attention in some very important areas for PC gamers is hugely disappointing. But can't blame them for catering to the larger market, shame they had to taint the PC releases doing so.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 20, 2010)

Kursah said:


> At the end of the day, they are all still using the same base engine with extra tweaks tacked on. MW had huge maps, that supported 64 players online, WaW had some pretty large maps as well. I can't say that any of BO's maps are any larger than the largest CoD4 maps honestly. I think that heavier textures (though only looking marginally better than CoD4 imo), and bad optimization due to pushing to hit the release date, among other reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yer i know its the same core based engine but that doesn't make the game run the same as waw or mw2, black ops has a few holes in the graphics side of things like shadows make my FPS drop bad which they shouldn't, the MP could of been better they shouldn't of removed the gore which was in waw, i don't get any problems with lag or servers this is playing with shadows off though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2010)

This guy actually sux at COD LOL


----------



## Kursah (Nov 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> yer i know its the same core based engine but that doesn't make the game run the same as waw or mw2, black ops has a few holes in the graphics side of things like shadows make my FPS drop bad which they shouldn't, the MP could of been better they shouldn't of removed the gore which was in waw, i don't get any problems with lag or servers this is playing with shadows off though.



Yeah, I have more of the sound glitch than any visual glitch. I watch my FPS and usually I'm close to 60, and usually never see less than 40....though the feel of the game is more like 15 at times. It's just annoying in all honesty. This game has more than a few holes/issues in it, but with time I'm sure it'll get patched up. Just a shame that this trend won't end...it seems noone cares to get a product to perform well prior to release. I just hope a new dev comes in and makes CoD what it was before the crap that is MW2 and on. I didn't mind WaW, but wasn't hooked to it. Honestly I've been disappointed with CoD, as I've yet to see any game match the entertainment I had in 4. Just a shame...but they can't please everyone. Time will tell what happens with this game...I'm sure there will be plenty people playing regardless of what happens. I have CoD4 re-installed, gonna go play some of the classic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2010)

Dude this is the same engine. Do you guys know what engine it is? It seems like we have this damn conversation EVERY TIME a new CoD comes out. Its the Tech 3 engine. Thats right QUAKE F#$KING 3! Look at the fine print on the back of the box and you will see iD software as a credit. If this game gives any of you a hard time then ether your system is screwed OR they F#$KED up the code somehow.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 20, 2010)

I keep getting "server is not available at this time" when I choose multiplayer. i cant seem to connect


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude this is the same engine. Do you guys know what engine it is? It seems like we have this damn conversation EVERY TIME a new CoD comes out. Its the Tech 3 engine. Thats right QUAKE F#$KING 3! Look at the fine print on the back of the box and you will see iD software as a credit. If this game gives any of you a hard time then ether your system is screwed OR they F#$KED up the code somehow.



......... yes its based off that engine and yes its still DX9 and yes they F#$KED up the code are you F#$KING happy now  ill say it again a engine can be in 2 games doesn't mean shit they can both run different.



overclocking101 said:


> I keep getting "server is not available at this time" when I choose multiplayer. i cant seem to connect



never had that problem and played the game 18 hours +


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> ......... yes its based off that engine and yes its still DX9 and yes they F#$KED up the code are you F#$KING happy now  ill say it again a engine can be in 2 games doesn't mean shit they can both run different.



But they shouldn't run THAT different.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2010)

bunch of COD threads merged.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 20, 2010)

wow, i just played cod4 after 1.5-2 years, much better than MW2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2010)

I played COD 4 today! i usta love hardcore but now it full of hackers and nade spammers or spawn campers. finally found a decent team deathmatch softcore server and got hella more point cause im not dieing instantly by idoits


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But they shouldn't run THAT different.



improved game models, textures and effects and don't for get about the 16x AA cod black ops has now plus the draw distance with all these in play, yes MW2 had some what draw distance but you wouldn't see a guy on the other side of the map moving with out zooming in, and the biggest map in mp on draw distance would be the old cod 2 map wasteland, whats really good is the physx that they put into the maps like the atmosphere is 100x better than MW2 ever was, i hate fixed maps there boring no physx at all black ops brings alot of engine changes like some physx, broken glass one of them trees and plants move now in MP which is so much better, what can i say i like my atmosphere


----------



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2010)

Played and finished this game the other day (on hard) and it was goood fun, only part i thought was a joke was your team mates they was dead set useless. Dumb as all Sh@t. No back up cover fire anything just DUMB.

This game uses alot of CPU, my Quad was getting used at least 60% on all four cores, the GPU not so much not even working flat out with everything max 8X AA. 91FPS

I liek the end part after the credits very funny hehe


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 21, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Played and finished this game the other day (on hard) and it was goood fun, only part i thought was a joke was your team mates they was dead set useless. Dumb as all Sh@t. No back up cover fire anything just DUMB.



theirs numerous levels where u can play without firing a shot (with the exception of the scripted firing scenes) and let your teamates do everything


----------



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> theirs numerous levels where u can play without firing a shot (with the exception of the scripted firing scenes) and let your teamates do everything



Not sure what ones you mean?, most of the ones i remember even if i sat there and waited for the "comp" to do something it never realy did or if it did it was a terrible shot.


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2010)

*Update dropped for Black Ops*

Us PC owners are being treated like second class citizens.  I'm glad I haven't bought this game yet. When I do, it will work much better and be cheaper.



> While PC Black Ops users are still waiting for an update to take care of a number of issues still causing havoc with the PC version of the title, it sounds like this update should really help the console players. Sources suggest that a PC update is coming, as well, but PC players will just have to be patient, as they are working as fast as they can to get it fixed. It does seem like they are on the ball with releasing patches to continue to fix and tweak the game.



Fuzzilla


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 21, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Anyone know the path to the cfg. files where many have been altering values?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 21, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> theirs numerous levels where u can play without firing a shot (with the exception of the scripted firing scenes) and let your teamates do everything



Hell yeah, like someone said (boises, methinks) When the sr71 is on the runway they ask you to press whatever button to take off, I just let it do jack sh*t on the runway just out of curiosity (I thought I'd end up crashing in the afb) and guess what, it took off by itself.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2010)

wtf  i just saw an advertisement for the new Jeep Wrangler. Call of Duty Black Ops Edition


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2010)

I posted here about PC owners being treated as second class citizens for game patches. There's quite a lot of problems with Black Ops by the sound of it, but no one is talking about this, so is no one interested in this issue? 

I've not bought it yet, so can't say from personal experience.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 21, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Anyone else that does this be sure to use Wordpad, not Notepad lol...Thanks Caboose!



You can use any text editor to edit the files.  I use notepad to change everything.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 21, 2010)

Is that with Word Wrap turned on under View in notepad?


----------



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone played the two mini games yet? on the other computer? The zombie top down shooter is great fun lol.

My last name is even in the computer as a song LOL


----------



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Have not played SP yet and have only looked at the Zombies once.



No not those zombies i meant the other mini game zombie on the PC behind you on the main menu screen?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 21, 2010)

Melvis said:


> No not those zombies i meant the other mini game zombie on the PC behind you on the main menu screen?



Spam space bar and you get up from the chair.  Then you walk over to use the terminal.  Pretty neat.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Spam space bar and you get up from the chair.  Then you walk over to use the terminal.  Pretty neat.



Thats the one 

Then type in doa for the top down zombie game or zork for the text based game 

Or type in my last name and get a song playing LOL


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 21, 2010)

finall got my MP working and its great! to bad its only 18 player


----------



## travva (Nov 22, 2010)

that's perfect imo. most of the maps aren't exactly gigantic so it's the perfect size i think.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2010)

qubit said:


> I posted here about PC owners being treated as second class citizens for game patches. There's quite a lot of problems with Black Ops by the sound of it, but no one is talking about this, so is no one interested in this issue?
> 
> I've not bought it yet, so can't say from personal experience.



the only problem i get is the laggy shadows nothing else i see a problem with


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2010)

AFAIK they fixed the more serious issues days after release.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2010)

Frick said:


> AFAIK they fixed the more serious issues days after release.



i've had no issues other than crap pings with zombie mode connecting me to randoms.


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> the only problem i get is the laggy shadows nothing else i see a problem with





Frick said:


> AFAIK they fixed the more serious issues days after release.





Mussels said:


> i've had no issues other than crap pings with zombie mode connecting me to randoms.



So it sounds like the glitches aren't that serious then. Good to know.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 22, 2010)

*Swastika banned!*



Melvis said:


> Thats the one
> 
> Then type in doa for the top down zombie game or zork for the text based game
> 
> Or type in my last name and get a song playing LOL



Elvis I take it? 

Swastika ban: http://www.mcvuk.com/news/41916/MS-defends-COD-swastika-ban


----------



## Melvis (Nov 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Elvis I take it?
> 
> Swastika ban: http://www.mcvuk.com/news/41916/MS-defends-COD-swastika-ban



LOL nope try again


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 22, 2010)

Melvis said:


> LOL nope try again



Presley?  Your called Melvis Presley?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Elvis I take it?
> 
> Swastika ban: http://www.mcvuk.com/news/41916/MS-defends-COD-swastika-ban



I think it's ridiculous they banned a symbol, regardless of it's meaning. It's justa  picture. If the person using it isn't spouting hate messages, screw it. Leave them alone.


----------



## Muhad (Nov 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I think it's ridiculous they banned a symbol, regardless of it's meaning. It's justa  picture. If the person using it isn't spouting hate messages, screw it. Leave them alone.



I agree!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 23, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I think it's ridiculous they banned a symbol, regardless of it's meaning. It's justa  picture. If the person using it isn't spouting hate messages, screw it. Leave them alone.



It's their system they can do as they please. If they wanted to be complete dicks they could have just removed the tag system altogether. I don't think it violates anything to do with free speech etc.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 23, 2010)

I think they took down the symbol because of its offensive nature. Offensive symbols/language aren't protected under the 1st Amendment concerning speech, but that's off topic and should be discussed elsewhere.

The top-down zombie mode is awesome. Played with my friend yesterday on that mode and I really enjoyed. I had a hard time controlling the tank transformation though, lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 23, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> It's their system they can do as they please. If they wanted to be complete dicks they could have just removed the tag system altogether. I don't think it violates anything to do with free speech etc.



Hey they can always do like Charlie if they really need to get their Nazi message out there.
Like the world hasn't had enough after 75 years of that BS. Go to the Holocaust Museum in DC 
then maybe the outlooks might change.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 23, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Have you looked at it in Notepad vs Wordpad?



Takes 20 seconds to turn notepad opened file into order 

I use notepad for everything.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guy's, check out my video of footage and in game multiplayer running MLAA @ 8x. Feedback would be nice


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 23, 2010)

^^ checking it out now


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 23, 2010)

<rant>If they banned the Swastika then they have to ban the Hammer & Sickle symbol as well.


Not only was it a (very real) symbol of oppression for millions but Stalin (and all the other communist dictators) killed more people (ethnic groups included) than Hitler could ever dream about. 
Why isn't that symbol offensive as well? Oh that's right, they were "good guys" in WW2 


GG hypocrisy and double standards.

</rant>

On-topic:
I hate auto-kick/ban for 2xTKs.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 23, 2010)

the ban seems to be just on 360 though, right?


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> the ban seems to be just on 360 though, right?



For now, yes.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 24, 2010)

digibucc said:


> the ban seems to be just on 360 though, right?



When they say ban, I doubt it will be a Gamertag ban, just a temp 24 hour/7 days thing,


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> It's their system they can do as they please. If they wanted to be complete dicks they could have just removed the tag system altogether. I don't think it violates anything to do with free speech etc.



I didn't say it violated free speech. I just said it was stupid. There are better things they can be worrying about for their paying customers.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 25, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Presley?  Your called Melvis Presley?



lol i wish, try again lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

*COD Black Ops video settings ATI GPU*

I just picked up a copy of Black Ops and love the game so far.

I been playing with the video settings and I don't seem to be able to get it right.

I'm running a AMD 5970 gpu and want some advice on what the video (GPU) settings should be set at for this game.


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I just picked up a copy of Black Ops and love the game so far.
> 
> I been playing with the video settings and I don't seem to be able to get it right.
> 
> I'm running a AMD 5970 gpu and want some advice on what the video (GPU) settings should be set at for this game.



You shouldn't have any issues maxing it out. My single 5850 does it at 1920x1080 no problem.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> You shouldn't have any issues maxing it out. My single 5850 does it at 1920x1080 no problem.


Ok, Im running the same rez but see there is numerous settings beside that to change.

AA and such.

I just want the game to look sharp and be lag free


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2010)

Max them all.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

OK, will do 

What should this game run at steady for FPS?


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> OK, will do
> 
> What should this game run at steady for FPS?



I was confused by this as well. 

Depending on your gfx driver settings, the game may want to run at 120FPS (v-sync enabled). turn off driver settings and just use in-game settings, and the game will run at 60 FPS (v-sync) on, providing that is the refresh rate of your monitor.

Perhaps the point of your post was that you weren't quite happy with the performance you were getting despite having a monster card and despite trying lots of different settings. A lot of people suffer crashing frame rate drops and jitter in this game, due to the game being maxing out the CPU usage (for no apparent good reason) whilst leaving the GPU grossly underused.

If this hits the nail on the head for you, then there are numerous work arounds and performance tweaks around the net, but if you dont fancy wasting your time on all that crap, then it will be a case of waiting on the next patch (or two).


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

MatTheCat said:


> I was confused by this as well.
> 
> Depending on your gfx driver settings, the game may want to run at 120FPS (v-sync enabled). turn off driver settings and just use in-game settings, and the game will run at 60 FPS (v-sync) on, providing that is the refresh rate of your monitor.
> 
> ...


Na I'm just a retard lol, I didn't notice the apply tab after setting the vid settings.

Now It's running as strong as to be expected. 

AMD Rules


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 26, 2010)

was gonna say by your post.. i can push max all including the 16x aa in this game and it looks beautiful @ 1920x1080.. and it stays at the stead 91 or so fps it seems to cap itself at.. i think this is a good looking game for the most part.. could be prettier could be uglier, but it's nice


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

Settings with the rig in my specs...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Settings with the rig in my specs...
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/BlackOpsMP2010-11-1522-41-53-98.png
> ...


crank AA to x16 bro, looks good here


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

Minor change in settings...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Minor change in settings...
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/currentsettings.jpg


Your Gay Rickss69 lol

JJ mate. 

What monitor you using to get that Res?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

Using an old Dell 2407WFP.

Changing AA to x16 only brought fps down a little...nothing noticable in gameplay. 1920 x 1080 looks fine as well.

I sure would like to try one of these monitors...  http://www.a-power.com/product-19347


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Using an old Dell 2407WFP.
> 
> Changing AA to x16 only brought fps down a little...nothing noticable in gameplay.
> 
> I sure would like to try one of these monitors...  http://www.a-power.com/product-19347


DAYM!!!! that monitor would have wicked contrast ratio!!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> DAYM!!!! that monitor would have wicked contrast ratio!!!



I'm thinking the 120hz refresh would make an impact, but I am just not certain.  Have you been in the console in game yet?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 26, 2010)

my settings with system in system specs


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

Weeeee!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> my settings with system in system specs
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101125/cod.jpg



Wonder why our graphics settings screen is different Barbaric?  Where you have number of corpses I have FOV...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 26, 2010)

there is a problem with the games shadows it hasn't been patched yet so max every thing and just leave shadows off and vsync as well.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8-9iXoNTDU


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Wonder why our graphics settings screen is different Barbaric?  Where you have number of corpses I have FOV...



those were my single player settings, multiplayer settings are set just as high.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> those were my single player settings, multiplayer settings are set just as high.



Ahh...I was talking about the screen format. I have not played SP yet so I didnt know the layout was different.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Ahh...I was talking about the screen format. I have not played SP yet so I didnt know the layout was different.



Yeah, I wasn't aware the settings were different when I first started playing SP either. I just started on MP a few days ago. Haven't got to 50 yet, but I'm getting there. At 27 right now.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

I always go straight to the MP...


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 26, 2010)

i have it maxed with my single 5770 getting 35fps minimum cant wait till my 2nd card comes in tomorrow!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

I just won one of these in a contest... http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=698&prod_no=1982 ...maybe I will see how it performs.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I just won one of these in a contest... http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=698&prod_no=1982 ...maybe I will see how it performs.


Lucky bugger lol 

Hey Rick, how do you get the fps in game like I seen in your screen shots?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Lucky bugger lol
> 
> Hey Rick, how do you get the fps in game like I seen in your screen shots?



Fraps


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Fraps


thanks, but I dont think its fraps Rick is running


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Lucky bugger lol
> 
> Hey Rick, how do you get the fps in game like I seen in your screen shots?



Make sure console is enabled first...







Then start game and open console by hitting the Tilde (~) key - type "cg_drawfps 1" - hit Tab key - hit Enter key - close Tilde (~)

Another command is to follow the above procedure typing "com_maxfps 1000"






I have FRAPS as well, but don't use it unless I intend to make a lot of screenshots in-game.

Some more commands:

-Config Tweaks-
==========

seta cg_blood "0"

seta cg_brass "0"

seta cg_drawFPS "Simple"   (shows fps, "Off" to disable)

seta cl_maxpackets "100"

seta cl_maxPing "80"   (max ping when searching for servers)

seta cl_packetdup "2"   (???)

seta com_maxfps "120"   (setting this to your average max or desired max will help)

seta r_blur_allowed "0"

seta r_distortion "0"

seta r_dof_enable "0"

seta r_flame_allowed "0"

seta r_gfxopt_dynamic_foliage "0"   (???)

seta r_gfxopt_water_simulation "0"   (???)

seta r_glow_allowed "0"

seta r_motionblur_enable "0"

seta r_multiGpu "0"   (or put "1" if you have two videocards, or a dual gpu on a single die)

seta r_multithreaded_device "1"   (if you have a multi-core cpu)

seta r_specular "0"

seta r_waterSheetingFX_allowed "0"

seta r_zfeather "0"   (???)

seta ragdoll_enable "0"

seta ragdoll_max_simulating "0"

seta snaps "30"



-Other Tweaks-

 *This is the red circle that displays when you get hit. Makes it more of an arrow:

seta cg_hudDamageIconHeight "150"

seta cg_hudDamageIconInScope "0"

seta cg_hudDamageIconOffset "10"

seta cg_hudDamageIconTime "5000"

seta cg_hudDamageIconWidth "50"



*Disable show breath hint:

seta cg_drawBreathHint "0"



*Disable show jump hint:

seta cg_drawMantleHint "0"



*Shows nearby flashes/stuns with an arrow:

seta cg_hudGrenadeIconEnabledFlash "1"


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 26, 2010)

Two 6870's here and have no problem maxing it. Probably could do it on just one too!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Two 6870's here and have no problem maxing it. Probably could do it on just one too!



Most likely...


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a AMD Athlon x2 5600+ (running 2.6Ghz) with 4GB of OCZ DDR2 probably 667Mhz, with a Radeon 3870 512Mb. This game is unplayable 

So I am considering upgrading to this: 

Coolermaster HAF X Case (£139.99) or Coolermaster Storm Scout (£69.99)

Arctic Power Pro 750W Modular 14cm Fan PSU - 4x PCI-E 8x SATA (£62.70)

Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H 890GX Socket AM3 HDMI DVI VGA Out 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard (£98.49)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.80GHz (Socket AM3) Processor - Retail (£130.54)

OCZ PC3-12800 4GB (2x2GB) 1600MHz DDR3 240pin DIMM AMD Black Edition XTC Computer Dual Channel Memory Kit (AOD Ready) (£73.99)

Sapphire HD6870 1GB GDDR5 (£182.99)

Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint F3 1TB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 32MB Cache (£40.88)

May also get a 60GB OCZ Vertex 2E SSD...

What do you people think of this build? Is it cost effective?

Are any components bottlenecking others?

Will this max out COD Black Ops and other games such as AC:B when it comes out etc?

Thanks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

Jesus Rick!

Thanks man.  

Works like a charm

I have every thing to the max and running Tri liner 

not a single slow down yet


Its the 1st Call of Duty game I got and love it


----------



## NeilSmith (Nov 26, 2010)

I have this game running at 80~100 fps* on my stock 965be and stock eah 5850 with all settings maxed except for AA set at 4.  More then likely could crank that, but meh.  I'm still kicking myself I didnt wait another 2 months, 290 for a 5850 vs 400 for 2 6870s x.x -.<;;

*1680x1050 @ 120 hz refresh


I'd love to know what kind of setups the people constantly complaining about running issues have.  Yes, OPS is a major resource hog.  Nothing a decent PC with 8 gigs of ram can't handle.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

^ It's never really been a hardware issue...it's the game coding.

Got a link to your 120hz monitor Neil?


----------



## NeilSmith (Nov 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> ^ It's never really been a hardware issue...it's the game coding.
> 
> Got a link to your 120hz monitor Neil?



I guess they should have put their requirements higher  :shadedshu

Viewsonic 22" VX2265wm
ViewSonic FuHzion X Series VX2265wm Black 22" 3ms ...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

NeilSmith said:


> I guess they should have put their requirements higher  :shadedshu
> 
> Viewsonic 22" VX2265wm
> ViewSonic FuHzion X Series VX2265wm Black 22" 3ms ...



Not sure what that response is all about, but have at it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

NeilSmith said:


> I guess they should have put their requirements higher  :shadedshu
> 
> Viewsonic 22" VX2265wm
> ViewSonic FuHzion X Series VX2265wm Black 22" 3ms ...


A 1000:1 contrast ratio? Are you serious?

You better look around for something higher mate!

Im running a shitty SyncMaster 23" and its a 50000:1 ratio 

Can you say Black is black?

I can


----------



## NeilSmith (Nov 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Not sure what that response is all about, but have at it.



Age old requirements joke.  When what was really required was better programming, they ended up fostering off onto the consumer as a need for better hardware.



fullinfusion said:


> A 1000:1 contrast ratio? Are you serious?
> 
> You better look around for something higher mate!
> 
> Im running a shitty SyncMaster 23" and its a 50000:1 ratio



lol

Contrast ratio means absolutely nothing, there is no industry standard.  So your company tacked on some zero's.  Viewsonic's performance doesn't need the enlargement.

Can your monitor do full 3D color at 120hz?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 26, 2010)

NeilSmith said:


> Age old requirements joke.  When what was really required was better programming, they ended up fostering off onto the consumer as a need for better hardware.



Ahh...Bear with me, I'm kind of thick at times.   I knew from the beginning that it was not hardware related due to my rig's specs and I had many of the problems everyone else had. It has gotten better but still needs work.

Here is a monitor I have been eyeing... http://www.a-power.com/product-19347 ...just not certain if 120hz would have much of an impact for me.


----------



## NeilSmith (Nov 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Ahh...Bear with me, I'm kind of thick at times.   I knew from the beginning that it was not hardware related due to my rig's specs and I had many of the problems everyone else had. It has gotten better but still needs work.
> 
> Here is a monitor I have been eyeing... http://www.a-power.com/product-19347 ...just not certain if 120hz would have much of an impact for me.



Unless your getting over 60 fps in games, having a monitor over 60hz is pointless from a gaming perspective.

I got my viewsonic because my eyesight is bothered by a low 60hz refresh w/o back lighting.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 27, 2010)

Up to 235fps at times...using an older 2407WFP Dell atm.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 27, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Ahh...Bear with me, I'm kind of thick at times.   I knew from the beginning that it was not hardware related due to my rig's specs and I had many of the problems everyone else had. It has gotten better but still needs work.
> 
> Here is a monitor I have been eyeing... http://www.a-power.com/product-19347 ...just not certain if 120hz would have much of an impact for me.


Now thats a MONITOR!!! 10 000 000:1 ratio is what im talking about!

Thank you for the link, it's now forwarded to my wife for a x-mas prez suggestion


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Now thats a MONITOR!!! 10 000 000:1 ratio is what im talking about!
> 
> Thank you for the link, it's now forwarded to my wife for a x-mas prez suggestion



I just wish I knew someone that had it so I could pick their brains. That company is in Canada and they do not accept US credit cards. I have been unable to locate any US distributors. (It is an Acer btw)


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 27, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I just wish I knew someone that had it so I could pick their brains. That company is in Canada and they do not accept US credit cards. I have been unable to locate any US distributors. (It is an Acer btw)


Rick, If you want I can be the middle man for you sense Im in Canada and cross the border twice a week for my job.
I can get it and send it out after I cross the line.

Let me know by PM


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 27, 2010)

i avg 91-100 in multiplayer and 150+ sp all max out on my 5850 crossfire...MLAA is on at 16x as well and I can play it amazingly.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 27, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> i avg 91-100 in multiplayer and 150+ sp all max out on my 5850 crossfire...MLAA is on at 16x as well and I can play it amazingly.


Thanks for letting me know about MLAA setting, I have the 10.10e ccc and love it.

I just wasn't sure if it worked as it should in this game.


----------



## Muhad (Nov 27, 2010)

Ban the 360.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 28, 2010)

i just got black ops for 360 only cost $28 i traded in 7 older games that i don't play anymore. To bad i don't have live! lol its over priced


----------



## theonedub (Nov 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Myth debunked -
> 
> Components tested:
> 
> ...



For a second I thought 'wow thats great' until I saw it was an unlocked Sempron 140 with the clocks cranked


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> For a second I thought 'wow thats great' until I saw it was an unlocked Sempron 140 with the clocks cranked



+1.  If that were a stock Sempron I would be curious to see the performance.  I don't think it would be all too much worse however, maybe 30% IMO.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

what myth is debunked? thats showing the game on a.... 3847? MHz dual core and a 5870. thats high end by the games requirements.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> The myth that one needs a quad core to run this game...standby.



well yeah thats a myth.

quad might help, but a dual core is whats needed.


CoD games have always scaled down well on the graphics too, so VGA aint important if you turn shit down. i bet it runs like turd on a single core <2.5Ghz tho


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Myth debunked -
> 
> Components tested:
> 
> ...



Why not run the game at 16x AA and not 2x AA? I'm sure the 5870 can run 16x no problem


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

show WHAT? i dont have any low end hardware to test with.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> We are all aware what the game requirements are...I speak to the countless forum posts about the problems this particular game has had. I figure if I can run some tests to either prove or disprove certain statements then it will benefit all. Pictures are after all worth a thousand words...



true but it only helps when you state WHAT you're proving.


EG, commenting on a single core CPU yet showing screenies of a high clocked dual, without saying why until i asked a few posts later...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> It would seem your goal here is to confront without reason. I notice a trend of your's is to jump from thread to thread injecting sometimes meaningless banter. Case in point is the other day you lambasted a kid in his thread because he posted about overclocking a 8400 video card. You told him it was useless and to buy a decent card...that is just rude and completely out of line. If I recall others had the same view of your post as well.



no, i never said that. i said few people here would be interested. He made the post in a terrible way (no screenshots, no before and after testing, no benchmark runs) and those threads die off in a very quick fashion.

it was others in the thread who assumed my intention was to insult, and started attacking me.


actually look at your post here in this thread: you say "myth debunked!" - no quotes to another post, not directly after a post about this 'myth', no comments in your post as to what myth.

all you proved was that the game runs fine on a 5870. you also seemed to be implying it worked on a singe core CPU, when the blurry CPU-Z screeny said it was a dual core.

you then asked me to 'show what ive got' without any context. show what? my in game FPS which will be the same as yours since i too have a 5870? i've never said this game needs more than the system you showed. stop being defensive about it for no reason.

you might think i'm confrontational, i am. i ask the questions other people wont. In this case, "what the F is he talking about?"


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> If you followed any posts on BlackOps you would not have to ask these questions. That is why I posted in this thread. If the other's were attacking you might it be wise to re-think your posting style?



i have read all 31 pages of this thread. its quite arrogant of you to assume ANYONE is following your posts specifically, why would anyone have a clue what you're talking about with no references to it on this page?

let me summarise my opinion right now.


1. i play nice. if i didnt, you'd have had posts deleted, or an infraction or something. so dont even bother going there. (thats a serious warning too - this post isnt an invitation to start). Having a go at me because you can pull out the 'moderator abuse' card when i fight back isnt going to work. If thats not what you're doing, why arent you commenting on the other people who pointed out some of the same mistakes? Why am i being targeted?

2. Look at the posts immediately after yours - the first three posts (me included) had no idea what you were talking about, and instead only pointed out that you contradicted yourself with the single core comment and dual core picture. You then made a vague challenge for me to show... what? you still havent said.

you seem like your panties are in a twist, because i caught you out in a screwup. no one knew what you were talking about because you didnt say. stop trying to take me down with you, it aint working. 


I'm not stopping you from making your comments and thoughts known about black ops running fine on whatever hardware, but ffs, at least make your opinions clear, and stop attacking me just because i've pointed out your mistake(s)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 29, 2010)

So... new maps need to come out like... nao!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 29, 2010)

Finally going to be able to try this game at some point today now that my new rig parts are all going to be here soon. Will share my thoughts on it later. Looks like it could be a fun single player experience.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2010)

Keep the discussion civil and on topic. This is the last warning.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I didn't say it violated free speech. I just said it was stupid. There are better things they can be worrying about for their paying customers.



I know you never said anything about free speech it's something I added in because that's what some people were saying.

Back OT for me is that I've gave up this game for BC2 and GT5. Got some nice SS from it though.




Mussels said:


> CoD games have always scaled down well on the graphics too, so VGA aint important if you turn shit down. i bet it runs like turd on a single core <2.5Ghz tho



I bet it will run fine on my i7 at 1.6ghz single core


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Finally managed to win a match on that small map Nuketown...I was pumped!
> 
> (Can you spot the camper here? )



I hate that frickin Map. I get annihilation every time. I have won one round and was top dog. 
I think I went 13/11. The map was that factory looking thing. I have to be honest I like BFBC2 
a lot better and I'm no better at playing it either. I'm running at about a .50 K/D ration on both. 
MOH I have a little better stats.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 2, 2010)

First impression of the game? Its a joke!!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Same engine after all.



Are you sure about that my friend? I've just tried the game first time and Im frankly shocked.Its lame,I mean the engine,the character models are awful,so are they movements I dont think I will play this game.I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## travva (Dec 2, 2010)

what do you expect bro? this is an evolution in the cod series with some new enhancements to keep things fresh. this game is what mw2 should have been and i've been playing the shit out of it!


----------



## DOM (Dec 2, 2010)

i like this game nuketown is my fav map cuz its small hate looking for ppl or get shot cuz ppl like to camp on the large map

but is this good or bad ? im already at 49 with 26-27hrs of game play ?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 2, 2010)

DOM said:


> but is this good or bad ? im already at 49 with 26-27hrs of game play ?



Likewise here.  That is pretty much average I would say.  Not too hard to get exp.


----------



## DOM (Dec 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Likewise here.  That is pretty much average I would say.  Not too hard to get exp.



well its been over a yr since i played cod game 

how do you add someone to your friends list ? i have no friends  cuz does it go my name in the game ? cuz i know you can change it with stream cuz at first i didnt know how was unknow for a while lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2010)

DOM said:


> well its been over a yr since i played cod game
> 
> how do you add someone to your friends list ? i have no friends  cuz does it go my name in the game ? cuz i know you can change it with stream cuz at first i didnt know how was unknow for a while lol



the name you use in steam is not how, you have to use the account name they use to log in.


i beleive black ops uses your steam friends list.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 2, 2010)

okay im gonna go ahead and keep this civil and short, my co workers fiannly talked me into playing with them , i had already bought the game but only for the single player, got on last night for multiplayer, and this game for the 360 which is what i have it for, no offense, i think it just looks awefull and plays awefull, this is a absolute joke, the gunz done have recoil, i get killed in 1 shot by a pistil at 300 feet against a ak, im like WOW, i played for like 30 minutes and got my ass handed to me by stupid ass shit all the time. stuff that in reality most of isnt even possible. and also looking at the horrible blurrged smudged non loading textures, i was pretty sure i was back playing perfect dark. thats just my opinion, maybe im usta bc2 too much, but i loved the first modern warfare and this one just makes me angry.

so after that eccounter i needed to come play bc2 for about 45 minutes and flush the whole exsperience out of my system


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

You are playing it on 360, what did you expect?

At least play it on PC, it's not quite as bad.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You are playing it on 360, what did you expect?
> 
> At least play it on PC, it's not quite as bad.



true, i dont know i only really got it for single player and i wanted to play it on my my 56 inch with my surround sound without having to drag my computer downstairs and hook it to the tv. still im sure the gameplay hasnt changed and i guess thats my major drawback


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> true, i dont know i only really got it for single player and i wanted to play it on my my 56 inch with my surround sound without having to drag my computer downstairs and hook it to the tv. still im sure the gameplay hasnt changed and i guess thats my major drawback



the gameplay would have, to an extent.

the enemies would have to be less accurate, hit you less often, and you have auto aim.


Theres no such thing as an FPS game where gameplay hasnt been altered between console and PC.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree it looks awful but as far as gun recoil goes I'm not sure what you're talking about because all the guns have quite a bit of recoil, in different styles obviously.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 2, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> so after that eccounter i needed to come play bc2 for about 45 minutes and flush the whole exsperience out of my system



I agree it is just MW2 all over again in my mind. Less perks, 
but same people and same lameness ! My son says I don't 
play it enough. Well I don't want too, I don't like it. Even 
the night I smoked everyone in a round I didn't like it. I like
MOH better and I love BFBC2. Just my opinion of course, and 
that is the one counts to me. I'd sell it if I could, but of course 
now it's tied to my Steam account.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

*COD4 & Punkbuster headaches*

I swear, I am close to tracking down the cu*t who invented punkbuster and busting his punk right about now 

So bought MW1 as it was £9.99 on steam t'other day  and I can't fricken get PB working at all, heres the deal:

Installed MW1 in Steam, fire it up ut tells me PB is unable to initialize. 
Downloaded PB client, added COD4 game and it tells me client isn't installed  
Have downloaded some HTM files to COD4 PB folder as advised by teh interwebs to no avail. 
Downloaded multiple versions of PB and ran COD4 and get the same BS

WTF gives, I am getting stressed trying to get this working and the mrs is gonna get it soon if it carries on cause she is going to ask me soon why I keep screwing at my PC (again) and then I will get all gung ho on her ass and take it out on her, so please, help my GF and get PB working for me. 

BTW, I have made sure the service is started in admin tools>services... 

And sorry this is a bit of a rant, I am normally quite composed in my posting but I am beggining to lose my rag with this f**king piece of shit DRM


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 2, 2010)

i had this problem and after a month figured it out. but atm I cant remember what I did. I manually set pb a and pb b to run somehow. ill try to remember more and post it up. this was like 6 months ago


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i had this problem and after a month figured it out. but atm I cant remember what I did.



Lmao, saw this and was like  read the rest and was like  haha 

Just bloody annoying as I can only play in non PB servers, 1: there isn't as many and 2: could be full of cheats, am bad enough as it is without someone cheating lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2010)

did you run both pbsetup.exe and pbsvc.exe


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> did you run both pbsetup.exe and pbsvc.exe



Well no need to run pbsvc.exe as its in services.msc and enabled at startup, and I also downloaded pbsetup.exe, would this require a reboot? I haven't done one yet but tbh didn't really think one was called for and too lazy to reboot lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2010)

The only other thing I could suggest in your case is to make sure the game is up to date.  Not sure how that would work with Steam because you need to check which version they gave you.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The only other thing I could suggest in your case is to make sure the game is up to date.  Not sure how that would work with Steam because you need to check which version they gave you.



Well I immediately thought this but there is no option to update the game, so my initial thoughts are that I have the latest/up-to-date patches etc


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2010)

Is "PB is unable to initialize" error the latest problem or something else?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is "PB is unable to initialize" error the latest problem or something else?



Thats what I get when I start COD4


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 2, 2010)

uninstall all PB files run cCleaner download PBSETUP and reinstall....usually works


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thats what I get when I start COD4



Gotcha, what version of the game do you have?  Oh and make sure you disable all PB process from task manager before installing it for COD4.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> uninstall all PB files run cCleaner download PBSETUP and reinstall....usually works





EastCoasthandle said:


> Gotcha, what version of the game do you have?  Oh and make sure you disable all PB process from task manager before installing it for COD4.



Am going to try uninstalling all PB shite though will have to wait until morning now, will update tomorrow and thanks for suggestions!


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Am going to try uninstalling all PB shite though will have to wait until morning now, will update tomorrow and thanks for suggestions!



I fell your pain with this game and pb i had the same crap happen two me,
Last year i had cod 4 and bp was going mad saying i need up-date this
And crap NOW i never use it FULL STOP balls two pb and its crappy code.
In it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Well the crap still aint working, defo not a happy bunny


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 5, 2010)

Your welcome, check out my youtube channel. I have some videos that have MLAA in it


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 5, 2010)

A 5970 is over kill for a COD title.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Dec 7, 2010)

So as of now, buy/don't buy? Has it been successfully patched?


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 7, 2010)

cant believe how so many people can play this poor game ? THE GAME IS LAGGING not connections or servers...

Lag game, commercial pure shit made by lazy incompetents.

Modern warfare is 1000 times better in every aspect ! Bad imitation veeery bad !!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> cant believe how so many people can play this poor game ? THE GAME IS LAGGING not connections or servers...
> 
> Lag game, commercial pure shit made by lazy incompetents.
> 
> Modern warfare is 1000 times better in every aspect ! Bad imitation veeery bad !!



doesnt lag here.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 7, 2010)

ran good for me too..


I just stopped playing because its missing something, or somethings off. I cant put my finger on it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 13, 2010)

i wonder how my system will handle this? SLI any good?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2010)

Runs really good with two GTX 470's in SLI~


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 14, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Runs really good with two GTX 470's in SLI~



i mean is there any benefits of using SLI in this game?

edit: basically does SLI work?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2010)

It works fine for me as I see improvement in framerates with all the eye candy versus using just a single 470


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 14, 2010)

How much 10-20% or more????


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just finished the single-player campaign.

Looking back at the points where I die, almost all of them was when I was piloting a helicopter or riding another vehicle. LOL


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 17, 2010)

well, the game runs fairly well maxxed out on my PC


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> well, the game runs fairly well maxxed out on my PC



well the games not really a graphics beast.. id say the graphics in mw2 looked nicer


----------



## Vrgn86 (Dec 18, 2010)

Will this game run on an AMD 939 4000+ with 2GB ram GTS 250. Win 7 x64


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

Ehh, get 4gb of ram and it should. 2GB really isnt good for gaming, as windows will be using most of the available ram.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ehh, get 4gb of ram and it should. 2GB really isnt good for gaming, as windows will be using most of the available ram.



While getting 4GB of ram is a great idea and solid advice, Windows will not be using most of that ram. That's a common misconception about Vista and 7 because of their ram usage during idle. It uses the ram to cache bits of your most used programs to help them launch faster. It only uses the ram when you and your programs are not. If a program needs the ram, Windows releases it.

Just throwing that out there as a fiy.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 19, 2010)

^That is very correct Wile E! Great that you pointed that out, and as you mentioned, that is a common misconception with many people.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 22, 2010)

I just bought the game its...ok. Not as good as I thought. The SP is just bullets everywhere, you can tell poor level design. All you hear is bullets the ACDC soundtrack can't help that. It runs like shit. Honestly. 40fps at 1440x900 with 3 GTS 250's at max settings? With mw2 it's at 60fps steady and crysis runs at 60fps steady WTF?! It also has less detailed environments. Visuals aren't as good, a bit bland. Mw2 looks better, honestly cod 4 looks better. I'll have to play a bit more until I make a final decision. Also wtf is shader warming? I've just set everything to max, it would help to know what that means.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 22, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I just bought the game its...ok. Not as good as I thought. The SP is just bullets everywhere, you can tell poor level design. All you hear is bullets the ACDC soundtrack can't help that. It runs like shit. Honestly. 40fps at 1440x900 with 3 GTS 250's at max settings? With mw2 it's at 60fps steady and crysis runs at 60fps steady WTF?! It also has less detailed environments. Visuals aren't as good, a bit bland. Mw2 looks better, honestly cod 4 looks better. I'll have to play a bit more until I make a final decision. Also wtf is shader warming? I've just set everything to max, it would help to know what that means.



turn VSync OFF and it will remove the FPS Limit and smooth the mouse.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I just bought the game its...ok. Not as good as I thought. The SP is just bullets everywhere, you can tell poor level design. All you hear is bullets the ACDC soundtrack can't help that. It runs like shit. Honestly. 40fps at 1440x900 with 3 GTS 250's at max settings? With mw2 it's at 60fps steady and crysis runs at 60fps steady WTF?! It also has less detailed environments. Visuals aren't as good, a bit bland. Mw2 looks better, honestly cod 4 looks better. I'll have to play a bit more until I make a final decision. Also wtf is shader warming? I've just set everything to max, it would help to know what that means.



i think nvidia has some issues with this game, i certainly had no FPS problems whatsoever.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i think nvidia has some issues with this game, i certainly had no FPS problems whatsoever.



I know, honestly at 1440x900 one of my cards played Metro 2033 maxed. They play crysis maxed at a solid 60fps with vsync on. But can only manage 40fps in BO's? Seriously...like wtf.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 22, 2010)

turn VSync OFF and Triple Buffering ON.


----------



## digitalerr0r (Dec 22, 2010)

Singleplayer was kool, multiplayer sucks ass, MW2 owned it big time.. and it sucks that it does not support lan play (everything must be internet these days)


----------



## ngokhikho (Dec 24, 2010)

just finished the campaign yesterday, I think its storyline is great, but the gameplay is dumb, not as good as the first Modern Warfare.


----------



## Fatal (Dec 24, 2010)

I will be trying it out later tonight got it for a Christmas present. Seems a few have been having issues with the game. I guess its good that my hopes aren’t up about it lol.


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Dec 26, 2010)

Im playing Black Ops on my current rig - 

Samsung SyncMaster P2450 
MSI K9A2 CF
AMD Athlon x2 5600+ (2.8Ghz)
GeCube Radeon 3870 512Mb

Playing at either 1920x1080, or any other lower resolution doesn't make much difference to my FPS. Get about 30-40 average with default/automatic graphics. Very playable. Only lags when there is a lot going on in a map.

But really - wager matches! Amazing...


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 28, 2010)

Any active PC players? looking for some mature 18+ players...

We have a 50 person Team Speak3 server and a 18 player Black Ops server.  We have 4-5 active players usually on in the evenings and weekends.  It is difficult to get our server up and running some days. 
Shoot me a PM if you are interested in hanging out.  We have a website . This is not so much a Clan invite, more of a if you play and want to hang out and bs then come check it out.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 29, 2010)

Played this hardcore for about a month... just recently went back to bad company 2 and I will say that playing BO made the switch back that much better.. BC2 all the way


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 30, 2010)

Call of Duty: Black Ops most pirated game in 2010



> TorrentFreak's annual report on the most pirated games of the year has Activision's Call of Duty: Black Ops taking the dubious top honor for 2010. Even with Activision's attempts to play "good cop" with pirates, Black Ops is estimated to have been downloaded 4.27 million times on PC,



wow


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 30, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> Call of Duty: Black Ops most pirated game in 2010
> wow



There may very well be pirated games.... But I dont think I could point out 10 times I thought someone was hacking.  

MW2 is a whole other story though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 30, 2010)

these are only Torrent numbers. there is still Usenet and Filesharing services like Rapidshare. I hope they get a handle on piracy for PC Gaming's sake.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 30, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> these are only Torrent numbers. there is still Usenet and Filesharing services like Rapidshare. I hope they get a handle on piracy for PC Gaming's sake.



 

PC gaming is fine...

BO cost ehh we'll say in the 30-50 million range to make.. (Thats problly high)

"A new record is set with $650 million-worth sold in five days"

Pirating has not affected games as much as they say.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2010)

most pirated game ever!!!!

still made a $500 million profit


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 30, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> PC gaming is fine...
> 
> BO cost ehh we'll say in the 30-50 million range to make.. (Thats problly high)
> 
> ...



yeah it's okay if your Blizzard...

Black Ops has grossed $1 billion. it has sold 851k copies on PC (no digi) and 16 million copies on consoles.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 30, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> yeah it's okay if your Blizzard...
> 
> Black Ops has grossed $1 billion. it has sold 851k copies on PC and 16 million copies on consoles.



im so lost.. ur contradicting yourself


IM FREAKIN OUT MANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 30, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> im so lost.. ur contradicting yourself
> 
> 
> IM FREAKIN OUT MANNNNNNNNNN



?


----------



## AnomalouS (Dec 30, 2010)

just because 4 millions internet pirates downloaded the game does not mean they lost 4 million copies.  I suppose those pirates may be playing single player... GAY.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2010)

AnomalouS said:


> just because 4 millions internet pirates downloaded the game does not mean they lost 4 million copies.  I suppose those pirates may be playing single player... GAY.



SP only for piratez!



thats the stupid part about the whole argument... people who pirate it, werent gunna buy it.

and some who pirated it, did buy it afterwards.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 30, 2010)

TweakGuides wrote an article on piracy recently it's actually pretty good.



> Cevat Yerli of Crytek, the makers of Far Cry, Crysis and Crysis Warhead has publicly stated:
> 
> We are suffering currently from the huge piracy that is encompassing Crysis. We seem to lead the charts in piracy by a large margin, a chart leading that is not desirable. I believe that’s the core problem of PC Gaming, piracy, to the degree [that PC gamers who] pirate games inherently destroy the platform. Similar games on consoles sell factors of 4-5 more. It was a big lesson for us and I believe we won’t have PC exclusives as we did with Crysis in future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kursah (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank god for indie games and developers then, because while I see pirating as a huge issue...as Mussels said, some that pirate the game weren't going to buy it in the first place...which removes them from the demographic of possible customer/consumer.

Bring some demos back, or limited play times...pay attention to how the indie folks are doing it, regular updates, involved with gaming community and other developers, etc. A lot of these big budget game developers want to stay big, and that's fine, but with the current gen consoles...I know many people who left PC gaming for console gaming, got a 50" hdtv and were happier overall..less headaches, less BS, just replace the burnt out 360 every once in a while or deal with slightly crappier performance on a PS3 is about all I hear from them.

The PC market might be smaller, and sure there's a lot of guys that pirate games, we expect a good product, most games released to PC are crap at launch...take Black Ops for instance...I haven't played much of this game after the first week or two I had it. I doubt I'll ever buy a CoD game again after this crap experience...looks like I should've stuck with CoD4 in all honesty. CoD4 had a demo, was a solid performing game and fun as hell, with mod support, extra free maps, solid server browser, etc. All it really missed was a buddy list in-game, which isn't really a necessity with teamspeak, steam, etc.

My take in pirating games for those that potentially want to buy a title is to use it as a demo per-say. See if it works, if the game is a bug ridden crap investment that will only create frustration and emptier wallets on one side, and "we make it crap becauze we getz no moniez because if piratez". It's all quite annoying really, I just spent close to $80 on games this weekend on steam sales...I didn't need to, but I did. I buy $100's worth of games every year, to play on my ever aging pc, and deal with bugs, patches, glitches, driver issues, etc...all of which Consoles see far less of. Being an honest gamer is soon gonna be a rich man's hobbie...which is unfortunate on both sides. But like I said before, at least we have the indie market, god bless the indie market. 

/end rant


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2010)

demos are a BIG issue.


i know a lot of people who pirate, simply because they dont want to risk paying for a game they cant run.

they'd get a demo if it existed, but it doesnt - so pirating it is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> demos are a BIG issue.
> 
> 
> i know a lot of people who pirate, simply because they dont want to risk paying for a game they cant run.
> ...



I agree. Demos would help stop pirating far more then Secure Rom. I think developers don't release Demos because they know their game sucks.....in some cases.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

So is this game worth buying now or does it still suck?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So is this game worth buying now or does it still suck?



Theirs better options imo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Theirs better options imo



Like? I own everything else lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like? I own everything else lol



so play them?


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 31, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Theirs better options imo



A lot are better. The single player is OK, but the Multiplayer is 
just MW2 after hitting middle age. I swear I wish I wouldn't have bought it at full price. My son talked me into it, but I should of know because he kept telling me to give MW2 a chance. JMO  Don't flame me MW2 and BO fans. It isn't because I get my ass handed to me. That happens in every game I play. I enjoy BFBC2 and kind of like Vietnam and I like MOH. I just haven't really cared for COD sense 4.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So is this game worth buying now or does it still suck?



Wait...bargain bin...go indie, go back to BC2. One thing this game made me appreciate was BC2 and CoD4. Both of which I play more...though if you're up to it, grab Arma 2 Combined Ops from Amazon Game Download for $12.50. I am hooked on the Arma series, BC2 is 2nd. This game is the most disappointing title of the year for me..though this year was better for strategy than shooting in my gaming collection!


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Wait...bargain bin...go indie, go back to BC2. One thing this game made me appreciate was BC2 and CoD4. Both of which I play more...though if you're up to it, grab Arma 2 Combined Ops from Amazon Game Download for $12.50. I am hooked on the Arma series, BC2 is 2nd. This game is the most disappointing title of the year for me..though this year was better for strategy than shooting in my gaming collection!



I totally agree. I may have to check out Arma 2. I played the demo and didn't like it much at the time, but I had just started play BFBC2. How about Homefront, 
what do you think about the trailers on that Kusah ? What do you think of MOH ? I play the MP and haevn't even tried to beat the SP. That is usually a good sign.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm hopeful for Homefront, same people that made FFoW which was a blast in the beta, then too 2GB+ worth of patches and over a year to be good again. It served a good gap when BF2/2142 and CoD4 got old. So Homefront has a chance to be good and crap at the same time, I expect it to be as every other PC release a buggy game...I just hope not nearly as bad as CoD BO or FFoW and many others.

I haven't played MoH, watched my roommate play it on his PS3...was good enough for me...seems like a limited BC2 with smaller maps. That and $60 didn't seem worth it. Though now I'd rather have spent that money on MoH vs BO. But you're right that is a good sign, I hear it has a solid SP game too.

Arma 2 and Operation Arrowhead are unique, sure they have issues, and bugs...but all the stuff you can do is amazing. The graphics are good, tons of mods, tons of weapons, vehicles, aircraft, etc. They're also part strategy in that you can build and control an Army. MP is a hoot with friends and teamspeak. But why most hate these games is because they're a sim, so they're harder, the learning curve is very steep at first with a lot of controls...learning how to make the AI work for you (because it's not the best and you will say WTF quite a few times), tweaking the graphics. There's a lot to it, but once you get the game tuned, get yourself tuned to it, and be ready to die very easily, it can be great. Enough about that for now..but yeah I think Arma 2 pretty much rocks...it's been patched to hell and still is patched frequently, which I would rather see than devs giving up and moving on completely. And even when that happens the mods...tons of them. Check out Armaholic.com . Arma 2 Combined Ops ftw!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 31, 2010)

what about Operation Flashpoint: Red River


----------



## Kursah (Dec 31, 2010)

Red River is also being developed for consoles like every other game (damn near), except for Arma (again, damn near! lol!), which is still a PC title. The modern OpFlash is Arcade + dab of sim...I only tried about 5 minutes of Dragon Rising (got it on the $3 steam sale)...and hated it. Made me appreciate Arma 2 more. I expect Red River will be the same, can't make it too hard and won't dedicate enough to the PC version to truly make it special, at least that's what I'm expecting from Codemasters. I'll stick to Arma thanks, and CoD4/BC 2 for arcade, and wait for BF3 for mp/arcade/sim mixed right.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 31, 2010)

Guys have a look to get unlimited ammo in zombies. It's just simple cfg changing.

 COD Black Ops Game CFG Cheats


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So is this game worth buying now or does it still suck?



I got this game for Christmas and it's worth it IMO. Multiplayer is great only if you don't get a sissy ass server that kicks you for being too pRo. Graphics are meh...like Crysis on medium lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 31, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Guys have a look to get unlimited ammo in zombies. It's just simple cfg changing.
> 
> COD Black Ops Game CFG Cheats



where is the fun in that? with no risk there is no reward.


----------



## Blaircroft (Jan 6, 2011)

hmm I seem to play fine but I notice some people kill me before I can see them and on the kill cam it shows them aiming with ample time but on my end its like wtf pwn. Would this changing config.ini work for me? I like the game for what it is however i wish it had larger battlefields and more players like CoD4. The other day at the very start of a map somone threw a tomahawk across the map and lucky me it hit and killed me instanty the guy jizzed in his pants and cyber flexed, I was like omg really this map just started and  im dead in like 2 sec.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 6, 2011)

I have found a few bugs in this game since i started playing it just after xmas, this is all gotta do with Multiplayer or zombies. 

I have found a few areas on maps that i cant shoot through, like the gaps in the wooden railing in one of the maps. Also one of the truck bonnets is like a foot longer then what it shows lol. I have tele-ported from one side of the map to the other just after a flash bang, that got me realy confused. I find you can knife anyone at a range of 8 feet or more WTF?  Also when you miss with your knife and they knife you and you drop to the ground it changes back to your main weapon first then goes to your hand gun for last stand, by then its to late ya dead, realy annoying. I find when trying to join a m8s zombie game after he sends me an invite i join some other randoms game????

Thats just the ones i can remember, im sure there is more, o yea there is, the scope that shows heat, the blue one ( i cant remember its name) but when i zoom in on it it lags up my mouse alot :S


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 6, 2011)

Melvis said:


> I have found a few bugs in this game since i started playing it just after xmas, this is all gotta do with Multiplayer or zombies.
> 
> I have found a few areas on maps that i cant shoot through, like the gaps in the wooden railing in one of the maps. Also one of the truck bonnets is like a foot longer then what it shows lol. I have tele-ported from one side of the map to the other just after a flash bang, that got me realy confused. I find you can knife anyone at a range of 8 feet or more WTF?  Also when you miss with your knife and they knife you and you drop to the ground it changes back to your main weapon first then goes to your hand gun for last stand, by then its to late ya dead, realy annoying. I find when trying to join a m8s zombie game after he sends me an invite i join some other randoms game????
> 
> Thats just the ones i can remember, im sure there is more, o yea there is, the scope that shows heat, the blue one ( i cant remember its name) but when i zoom in on it it lags up my mouse alot :S


:shadedshu Treyarch.. what a backwater uninspired dev team


----------



## Melvis (Mar 7, 2011)

Well i just have a new issue, after the game updated Direct X and some VR file :S the game refuses to launch now, even when i change drivers, anyone have any idea why? or how to fix this?

Edit: Nvm, fixed it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't seem to find an answer to this question. Can I give someone my copy of a store bought Black Ops despite it being activated on my Steam account (Because it was required which is absolutely stupid)?

Do I need to deactivate it from my Steam account before the new owner can install it?


----------



## va4leo (Apr 4, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I can't seem to find an answer to this question. Can I give someone my copy of a store bought Black Ops despite it being activated on my Steam account (Because it was required which is absolutely stupid)?
> 
> Do I need to deactivate it from my Steam account before the new owner can install it?



You cannot de-activate it from yoru steam account. There is no way to transfer a copy of Black Ops to another user other than giving your Steam account to them.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 4, 2011)

That is 100% stupid. Thanks for answering va4leo.


----------



## va4leo (Apr 4, 2011)

No problem.



johnnyfiive said:


> That is 100% stupid.



I disagree. Has its benefits and cons. Mostly, its good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2011)

Whoa! People still play this on TPU?!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2011)

themailman78 said:


> whoa! People still play this on tpu?!



^lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 5, 2011)

va4leo said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Has its benefits and cons. Mostly, its good.



I retract my thank you then.


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2011)

i do but its  getting boring im prestiged 15 and i got no fing cod points anymore like 1k or less a game..

has it been that low ? never really looked at it but takes forever to get 50k to get the gold camo for all the guns


----------



## michaeltyson (Apr 5, 2011)

carl on duty black cops? http://cdn.duelinganalogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/carl-on-duty-black-cops.jpg


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> That is 100% stupid. Thanks for answering va4leo.



I have to agree. I see no pros to it at all.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I have to agree. I see no pros to it at all.



people cant steal and sell off your steam games when they steal your account. you get your account back, you get all your games back.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, so now I see one pro. I don't think it outweighs the cons tho.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2011)

How about...call of duty drunk ops...pistol and knifes/ballistic knife only.
1st to 10 kills.
1 normal kill= 1 shot
Knife kill= 2 shots
headshot/ballistic knife including= 3 shots

Spice up the gameplay by getting drunk.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whoa! People still play this on TPU?!



I do  , check out my latest montage here


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, people do still play! I gave up the 2nd week after it was released...gotta say it was the worst brand new game experience I have ever dealt with...between paying for a server we couldn't find, the sound glitches, the lag, and the lack of polish for a game that demanded a $10 premium over many other PC games (including BC2). 

I may have to reinstall this game...it will go down in history as one of the few crap games I was stupid enough to hype over and waste my money on. I had a few good moments, marred by a shit-ton (and believe me that's a lot!) of issues. Every game has fail in it, Blops, just liked to show them off more...almost as if they were proud of them. 

So I take it they've patched this game up to par then in the last 6 months?


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

Kursah said:


> Wow, people do still play! I gave up the 2nd week after it was released...gotta say it was the worst brand new game experience I have ever dealt with...between paying for a server we couldn't find, the sound glitches, the lag, and the lack of polish for a game that demanded a $10 premium over many other PC games (including BC2).
> 
> I may have to reinstall this game...it will go down in history as one of the few crap games I was stupid enough to hype over and waste my money on. I had a few good moments, marred by a shit-ton (and believe me that's a lot!) of issues. Every game has fail in it, Blops, just liked to show them off more...almost as if they were proud of them.
> 
> So I take it they've patched this game up to par then in the last 6 months?



Couldn't agree more, campers, cheaters, stupid weapons, barely any recoil making it way to easy, lag; fps and server, I can't find servers sometimes, stupid stats loading system doesn't work for me sometimes.

Edit: Not to mention, unlimited grenades from the scavenger perk. They removed quick scoping which was a lot of fun.

The Black Ops developers need to wake up and get a clue of what the people want.


----------



## va4leo (Apr 7, 2011)

The game was "playable" by December imo. Been playing matches every since. My clan is up to 143 recorded matches since 19th November 2010.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

va4leo said:


> The game was "playable" by December imo. Been playing matches every since. My clan is up to 143 recorded matches since 19th November 2010.



I honestly don't see why you would play this competitively, no promod, VAC sucks and you need internet to logon to steam if you want to LAN.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes at first it was a nightmare, glitches galore, lag, etc...I was upset, but after november they've fixed the problem dramatically


----------



## va4leo (Apr 7, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> I honestly don't see why you would play this competitively, no promod, VAC sucks and you need internet to logon to steam if you want to LAN.



I do not understand what this fixation with Promod is to be honest. Promod was not even out till muuuuuch later for COD4 (around late March?), we were using PAM (Since about February 2008). Imo, today, "promod" means nothing. Anyone can come up with a competitive mod, and call it "promod" and people will probably rush off any get it. 

But i digress.

No promod....promod is NOT a criteria for competition. The game is rather much more "balanced" than other CODs. There is no single overpowered like crazy weapon, that cannot be countered. There are also various settings that can be manipulated server side to make decent competitive configs, like those used in Enemydown, Clanbase, ESL, and Euro Domination. 

VAC sucks, ye...we know, therefore we use UAC3, and have demos. True, theatre mode is dumbed down to the point where it is nowhere near accurate, however, anti-cheat admins, know what they are looking for in cheaters, and can catch cheaters because we have everyone's POV just like SourceTV. So, little problem as far as Anti-Cheat goes.

Internet to log on for LAN....tbh, i do not know of a LAN party that has absolutely no internet access. Once you are logged in, it uses the local network anyway....

Eurodomination has (at this moment) 1138 matches played in Black Ops. That is compared to the 28 for MoH, 674 for BC2, 1454 for WaW, and 9252 for COD4. 

So, 2 questions for you to think of, can the thousands playing competitively be that wrong? If we are enjoying it, does it even matter?

My clan is a competitive clan that likes COD, I am not saying BO is perfect, however, it is all we have at the moment, and we are enjoying every moment of it.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2011)

I have to disagree on your opinion that the game is more balanced than other COD's. Both 2 and 4 blow it away in that respect.

And COD4 is also more configurable server side, actually supports modding and custom maps, and allows true LAN play.

It blows BO away by far.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 8, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> They removed quick scoping which was a lot of fun.


No quick scoping was the worst thing that they have ever done on any game...IMO it is worse than/the same as auto aim for consoles....Quick scoping makes me wanna puke..


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> No quick scoping was the worst thing that they have ever done on any game...IMO it is worse than/the same as auto aim for consoles....Quick scoping makes me wanna puke..



Yeah, I have to agree there. Might as well have a built in aimbot.


----------



## va4leo (Apr 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I have to disagree on your opinion that the game is more balanced than other COD's. Both 2 and 4 blow it away in that respect.



How? I am stating balance as far as the weapon, perk and killstreak system goes, and the after launch support and tweaking going on. The damage done by the weapons, and the ability to counter most perks gaining some advantage losing others seems rather fair to me so far. Just saying "Both 2 and 4 blow it away in that respect" does not actually mean anything as that is staing personal opinion, and not really the numbers behind the statement.




> And COD4 is also more configurable server side, actually supports modding and custom maps, and allows true LAN play.



Server side configurability, Black ops has just about the same. Enough to allow competition from day 1. Modding is on the way. As far as "true LAN" goes, you can thank the pirates for killing that. Correct me if i am wrong and state a game that actually has true LAN released by a major company recently.

However, once you set up a LAN server, the degree of customisation is even higher than an unranked server (you can even tweak each perk).



> It blows BO away by far.



I would agree to that, but those are the days gone by. Hence my last line, "I am not saying BO is perfect, however, it is all we have at the moment, and we are enjoying every moment of it."


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2011)

va4leo said:


> Server side configurability, Black ops has just about the same. Enough to allow competition from day 1. Modding is on the way. As far as "true LAN" goes, you can thank the pirates for killing that. Correct me if i am wrong and state a game that actually has true LAN released by a major company recently.
> "



and name a single game that wasnt pirated at all because it had no LAN play? stupid argument.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 8, 2011)

anyone know whether the map packs are worth getting, especially the zombie one? I'm really disliking having to pay for maps.


----------



## va4leo (Apr 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> and name a single game that wasnt pirated at all because it had no LAN play? stupid argument.



Not entirely. Having to connect to steam to play the game just adds one more hurdle to the pirates game. Also, keeping all the dedi files out of reach, keeps a degree of hackers at bay. Not all, but it helps.

Also...your are supposed to be dead. I do not know how many of us here believe is "resurrection" 



randomflip said:


> anyone know whether the map packs are worth getting, especially the zombie one? I'm really disliking having to pay for maps.




Wait a couple of months, they will half the price...get them then.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2011)

va4leo said:


> Not entirely. Having to connect to steam to play the game just adds one more hurdle to the pirates game. Also, keeping all the dedi files out of reach, keeps a degree of hackers at bay. Not all, but it helps.


I didn't quote your other post about balance, but COD4 meets all the same requirements but is actually harder to play, and COD2 didn't have perks and other stuff, so it was balanced by nature. That makes them both better balanced imo, without even mentioning that they were just better games in general. 

Now, about the quoted post: Adding extra DRM or requiring a connection to the internet for local multiplayer hurts legitimate users a hell of a lot more than it hurts pirates. Pirates still get the game, and we still suffer thru the BS.

And it does absolutely nothing to deter hackers. Zero effect on it whatsoever. First off, if you are LANing, you are face to face with your competitors, there's no way to cheat without getting caught. Secondly, it hasn't even deterred cheats in online play. 

Just go to aimjunkies.com for confirmation of that. We figured that out running our BC2 server, and somebody coming in, raping the hell out of everyone on our server, then actually spamming the url in the chat box. Needless to say he was permabanned, but the point remains. Requiring an online connection only hurts legit users.

And that brings me to my last point as to why COD4 is superior in every way. Didn't have to pay for the map packs. With BO, not only did you have to pay more money for the initial game, but you now have to pay extra money for every little addition, like weapons and maps. So by the end, you'll have what, $100 tied into this game? Whereas somebody that bought CoD4 on launch paid $50 total, for the samew amount of content, plus more flexibility.

Sorry, but Black Ops is a piece of trash. I actually rate it lower than MW2. Even the SP sucks. At least MW2 had that going for it.


----------

